# حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*اليوم سوف  نبدأ  حملة منتد ى الكنيسه ضد التدخين هنتعرض فيها للتدخين من كل الجوانب .
هنتكلم عن أضرارها الصحيه و الاجتماعيه وهنتكلم عن كيفية الاقلاع عن هذه العاده السيئه وكمان هنسرد تجاربنا الشخصيه أن وجدت وهل تم الاقلاع عن التدخين نهائياً أم ما زلنا نحتاج للمساعده والتشجيع   .
هتكون مشاركتنا مختلفه عن بقية الموضوعات لن تكون مجرد كلمة شكر أو تشجيع ستكووون مشاركاتنا هذه المره أيجابيه .
بمعنى اننا سوف نبدأ   بجمع موضوعاتكم التى شاركتوا فيها بالمنتدى عن  التدخين بعد اخذ موافقاتكم طبعاً بالمشاركه  وسوف سنفتح المجال بالمشاركه بأى طريقه تجدونها مفيده سواء​**1- معلومات علميه عن التدخين وأضراره.
2- أبحاث مبسطه عن التدخين سواء من الناحيه العلميه أو الاجتماعيه .
3 - تجاربنا الشخصيه التى تخصنا أو تخص أحد أصدقائنا أو أقربائنا .
4- ولو هناك قصة أليمه مع مرض بسبب التدخين لامانع من سردها لنشر التوعيه .
5- حتى لو كانت مشاركه بشعر أو زجل  عن التدخين لامانع .​**أدعو الجميع للمشاركه الايجابيه كلاً على حسب أستطاعته .. وسوف أغلق الموضوع مؤقتاً ومن يرغب فى المشاركه عليه مراسلتى على المنتدى للتنسيق معه وشكرًا وربنا يعوض تعب الكل بكل الخير​*.
*ملحوظه :-
 عند فتح الموضوع مره أخرى سوف يتم حذف أى مشاركه تحتوى على مجرد مجامله أو كلمة شكر :smi411:. ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*نبذة عن تاريخ التدخين*

*التدخين  Smoking ​*


*كـأنـك لا تـدري​*


*ليس من عصر كثرت فيه التجارب كعصرنا هذا وكأن الإنسان قد أصيب بهوس التجارب وعدواها في كل ما يمت إلى حياته بصلة. وقد تكون هذه التجارب مجرد واجهه أو مدخل شرعي لممارسة كافة الرغبات والأهواء على اختلاف أنواعها وشذوذها حتى تتحول تلك التجارب أخيرا إلى عادة مستحكمة ظالمة تقود الإنسان حسب هواها ورغباتها. وأكثر ما ينطبق ذلك على عادة التدخين التي تحكمت بعقول الناس على اختلاف مللهم وعلمهم ومشاربهم. 


عادة التدخين آفة حضارية كريهة أنزلت بالإنسان العلل والأمراض كتأثيرها السيئ على الغدد الليمفاوية والنخامية والمراكز العصبية وتأثيرها الضار على القلب وضغط الدم والمجاري التنفسية والمعدة والعضلات والعين الخ ...

إنها تجارة العالم الرابحة ولكنه ربح حرام قائم على إتلاف الحياة وتدمير الإنسان عقلا وقلبا وإرادة وروحا. والغريب أن الإنسان يقبل على شراء هذه السموم الفتاكة بلهفة وشوق لما تحدثه في كيانهم من تفاعل غريب تجعله يلح في طلبها إلى أن تقضي عليه.

لا شك أن إغراءات الأصدقاء الواقعين تحت تأثير هذه العادة هي التي تعمل على إدخال البسطاء إلى عالمها الزائف الخادع حيث لا يتمكن أي منهم من التخلص منها إلا بعد شق النفس هذا إذا قدر له الخروج. وكأن الإنسان يظن انه يجد في هذه السموم ملاذا من همومه الكثيرة يهرب إليها في الشدائد والملمات. وهو لا يدري أن من يهرب إلى سم التبغ هو كمن يستجير من الرمضاء بالنار، لأنه بذلك يستنزف قواه ويقضي على البقية الباقية من عافيته.

كأنك أيها الإنسان لا تعلم انك بذلك تسير إلى طريق التهلكة والخراب وأن السعادة لا تكون في الركض وراء أوهام خادعة، إنها لا تكون بتغييب العقل وحجبه عن أن يكون قوة فاعلة يهديك سواء السبيل، إن السعادة هي في تحاشي الأخطار ومجابهة التحديات وتنبيه القوى الخيرة في الإنسان. إنها في الإرادة الصلبة والتنزه عن المطالب الخسيسة والانتصار على الضعف والوهم، إنها في الحفاظ على الصحة وعلى القوة العقلية والبدنية لإبقائها صالحة لمواجهة الملمات عوضا عن هدرها سدا وتبديدها فيما لا طائل ورائه.

إن العاقل يسهر على إصلاح نفسه وليس من يتبع سبيل الخطأ بحجة أن الأكثرية تسير في هذا الاتجاه. والجاهل هو من لا يملك التفكير الصائب للحكم على الأمور فتهون عليه نفسه وصحته. إن من يبيح لنفسه إتلافها بكل وسيلة رخيصة لمجرد أن فيها لذة مزعومة هو إنسان فقد مقومات الإنسانية، انه إنسان يستحق الرثاء.

بعد أن ازداد خطر عادة التدخين لا سيما في صفوف الشباب والمراهقين وطلاب المدارس والجامعات واستفحال خطره على الصحة فقد خصصت هذه الصفحة عن كل ذلك مظهرين بالحقائق والأرقام - لا بالعواطف والانفعالات - الخطر الكامن وراءه ووجوب محاربته على كل مستوى عن طريق التوعية الصحية والحذر من جعل الصحة مطية للشهوات وأداة للمقامرة. فالصحة هي الرصيد الحقيقي لكل دولة يحق لها أن تفتخر بنفسها وبمنجزاتها.​*
نبذة عن تاريخ التدخين
*
في أوائل القرن السادس عشر ادخل مكتشفوا أمريكا عادة التدخين إلى الحضارة الأوروبية، ومصطلح نيكوتين الذي يتداوله الناس عند التحدث عن التدخين أخذ من اسم جون نيكوت سفير فرنسا في لشبونة والذي دافع عن التبغ وكان يؤكد أن للتدخين فوائد مثل إعادة الوعي وعلاج الكثير من الأمراض.

وحتى منذ هذه البداية لم يترك الموضوع دون مقاومة فقد قام كثيرون بمعارضته وخصوصا (جيمس الأول) في كتابه "مقاومة التبغ" حيث اعتبر التدخين وسيلة هدامة للصحة. أما السيجارة التي يعرفها الناس بشكلها الحالي فقد ظهرت في البرازيل عام 1870م.

من الغريب أن أول إحصائية عن التدخين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ظهرت في عام 1880 وكان تعداد السكان خمسين مليون فقط ثبت أنهم يدخنون 1,3 بليون سيجارة سنويا وحينما ارتفع عدد سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى 204 مليون ارتفع عدد السجائر المدخنة إلى 536 بليون سيجارة سنويا. 

من هذا يتضح أن السكان زادوا بنسبة 300% أي أن زيادة السجائر أكثر من زيادة السكان 133 مرة.
​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

سنبدأ حديثنا هنا عن تأثيرات التدخين الصحية :​




1- تأثير التدخين على الرئتين :




التدخين ومرض السل يتلفان الرئتين, حيث يحول التدخين المفرط لون الرئة الطبيعي الوردي إلى لون اسود.​

أولا : التدخين وسرطان الرئة :



إن التدخين يسبب أنواعا عديدة من السرطان -أهمها سرطان الرئة- لقد كان سرطان الرئة مرضا نادرا قبل الثلاثينات حيث كان عدد الإصابات لهذا المرض في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يقدر بحوالي 600 إصابة سنويا وقد ارتفع هذا الرقم في سنة 1977م إلى حوالي 85,000 إصابة وليس هناك من شك أن أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى هذه الزيادة الهائلة في الإصابات هو التدخين. 


*ما هي البراهين العلمية التي تثبت أن التدخين يسبب سرطان الرئة؟ *

أ -إن سرطان الرئة مرض نادر جدا بين غير المدخنين .

ب-إن نسبة الإصابات تزداد بازدياد عدد السجائر المستهلكة وازدياد مدة التدخين وتقل هذه النسبة تدريجيا عند الإقلاع عن التدخين مما يثبت العلاقة المباشرة بين التدخين وسرطان الرئة .

ج-إن لسرطان الرئة أنواع عديدة، وإن زيادة الإصابات هي نتيجة الزيادة التي حصلت في الأنواع التي يسببها التدخين، أما الأنواع الأخرى التي لا علاقة لها بالتدخين فقد بقيت تماما كما كانت قبل عصر "أمراض التبغ" .

د-لقد أظهرت الأبحاث العلمية أن دخان التبغ يسبب أمراضا سرطانية عديدة في أنواع مختلفة من الحيوانات.

إن هذه البراهين لا تترك مجالا للشك بأن التدخين هو من أهم مسببات سرطان الرئة ولكن يجدر بنا أن نوضح أن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين تدخين السيجارة وتدخين الغليون والسيجار، فالسيجارة أكثر خطرا. لقد أثبتت الدراسات أن سرطان الرئة أكثر شيوعا، بالنسبة إلى غير المدخنين، بخمس وعشرين مره بين مدخنين السجائر وبين 8-9 مرات بين مدخني الغليون و 3-5 مرات بين مدخني السيجار إن سرطان الرئة ليس هو السرطان الوحيد الذي يسببه التدخين - فالتدخين يسبب سرطان الشفة (وخصوصا بين مدخني الغليون) وسرطانات الفم بما فيها اللسان، وسرطان الحنجرة. كما أن هناك دراسات تدل على أن التدخين هو أحد مسببات سرطان المريء والمثانة.

*ما هي المادة التي تسبب السرطان؟*
إنه لمن الصعب التحقق من ماهية هذه المادة. لقد عزل حتى الآن ما يقارب العشرين من هذه المواد التي يمكن أن تسبب السرطان، إلا أن المادة أو المواد التي تسبب سرطان الرئة في الإنسان لم يتم عزلها حتى الآن بشكل قاطع. 

ثانيا : التدخين والتضخم الرئوى :

من أكثر المشاكل الصحية ا ازديادا في أمريكا الآن ، مرض يعرف باسم التضخم الرئوي – EMPHYSEMA PULMONARY حيث يسيطر هذا المرض حاليا على أكثر من مليون أمريكي . ويموت سنويا حوالي ( 14000 ) فردا نتيجة هذا المرض في أمريكا . والمرض يشبه – بشكل عام – سرطان الرئة . إذ أن كليهما يسبب تغيرات في أسطح خلايا ممرات الهواء في الرئة ، ويعزى كلاهما إلى التدخين 
يحدث تضخم الرئة عندما تبدأ أسطح الخلايا في النمو بشكل غير طبيعي لأسباب مهيجة خارجية . ومع استمرار مثل هذا النمو فأنها تبدأ في سد فتحات الهواء في الرئتين وحشوها بأكسيد الكربون ... ونتيجة هذا الانسداد فأن الشخص المصاب يجد صعوبة في استنشاق الهواء . وكلما ساءت الحالة .. فأن المواد السامة في دخان التبغ تضعف جدران الممرات الهوائية والتي تنفجر نتيجة الضغط منتجة ما يشبه البالونات التي تكبر وتكبر وتفقد جدران أشباه البالونات هذه مرونتها بسبب المواد الكيماوية في الغازات والقطران . 

ويعاني المصابون بالتضخم الرئوي من ضيق التنفس وفقدان الطاقة ونقصان الكفاءة ، ثم لا يتمكنون من ممارسة واجباتهم الضرورية في الحياة . 

والإقلاع عن التدخين ، يمكن الرئتين من استعادة نشاطهما بإمكانية اكبر ثانية ... بينما لا يمكن أن تشفى وتندمل جدران الممرات الهوائية .

*حقيقة مرعبة :*​إذا كنت مدخنا ، فأن فرص وفاتك بمرض التضخم الرئوي تعادل حوالي عشرة أضعاف أولئك الذين لم يدخنوا أبدا ...!



ثالثا : التدخين وأمراض الرئة المزمنة :




التدخين هو أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى أمراض الرئة المزمنة وغير السرطانية. إنه لمن الواضح علميا أن التدخين يسبب تغييرات في القصبات الهوائية والرئة تتطور تدريجيا حتى تسبب التهاب القصبات المزمن. يبدأ هذا المرض كسعال بسيط في الصباح لا يعيره المدخن أو حتى الطبيب اهتماما (سعلة سيجارة) ثم تتطور هذه السعلة إلى ضيق النفس والنزلات الصدرية المتكررة والصفير عند التنفس وفي الحالات المتقدمة يصعب على المريض القيام بأي جهد جسدي.

لقد أثبتت دراسات على المراهقين أن أمراض الرئة المزمنة قد تنشأ بعد تدخين 5-10 سجائر في اليوم لمدة عام أو عامين. إن وجود الفلتر ليس ضمانه إذ أن الفلتر الفعال الذي يزيل كل النيكوتين والرماد والزيوت وغيرها من الكيماويات من الدخان لا يمكن لهذا الدخان أن يعبره. زيادة على الأمراض الرئوية المزمنة التي يسببها التدخين فهو يزيد بعض الأمراض الرئوية كالربو مثلا ويجعل إصابة الرشح والتهاب القصبات الحاد أكثر حدة. 





صورة أخرى توضح الفرق بين رئة انسان غير مدخن ورئة مدخن​

*يتبع....*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

2- التدخين وتصلب الشرايين :​



*ما هو تصلب الشرايين ؟؟؟*

إن تصلب الشرايين هو فقدان الشريان وظيفته الأساسية في الانبساط والانقباض مع تغير الدورة الدموية، نظراً لوجود ترسبات في جدار الشريان (مجموعة الدهون والمواد المؤكسدة والعوامل الأخرى المساعدة على التصلب). 

والسبب الرئيسي لتصلب الشرايين بداية، هو وجود نوع من الدهون المتأكسدة وقيامها بالتفاعل مع جدار الشريان، وكذلك ترسبات الدهون وتجمع الصفائح الدموية والمواد الليفية على جدار الشريان. 

يبدأ التصلب عادة بمجرد فقدان الشريان خاصيته الأساسية، حيث يتم تكون نتوء يشبه التلة، ومع تقدم الحالة والإهمال في عدم اتباع النصائح اللاحقة، قد يؤدي ذلك إلى انسداد تام في الشريان وحدوث أعراض مرضية حسب مكان الشريان مثل (أمراض الشريان التاجي، جلطة الدماغ، جلطة الأطراف السفلية وغيرها). 

*خطورة تصلب الشرايين:*

-تزداد الإصابات والوفيات أكثر وأكثر بتصلب الشرايين وأمراض القلب الأخرى بنسبة 50% في أمريكا من مجموع الإصابات والوفيات نتيجة أمراض أخرى . وفي السنوات الأخيرة ، اكتشف الأطباء أن السبب المباشر لهذا المرض هو التدخين، تناول المأكولات عالية الدسم التي يتناولها معظم الأمريكيين. 

-أما الآن ، فقد بيّن بحث علمي جديد أن النيكوتين ومواد كيماوية أخرى ناتجة عن التبغ ، تزيد من تكوين الترسبات الدسمة ( على شكل كوليسترول ) على طول الجدران الداخلية للشرايين ... ! وليس هذا فحسب ، بل أن النيكوتين يتسبب في تضييق – أو انسداد – الشرايين ، مما يمنع الأوعية الدموية من أمداد القلب والدماغ والأطراف وغيرها بكمية الدم اللازمة . 

-ومع ازدياد الحالة سوءا ، تنتج أضرار أكبر وأخطر . وفي هذه الحالة فأن جلطة صغيرة من الدم في أحد الأوعية الدموية المتقلصة ، كافية لأن تسبب نوبة قلبيه ...!! 






*حقيقة مرعبة :*

*إذا كنت تدخن .. فأن فرص موتك بسبب مرض القلب تعادل 103% أكثر من غير المدخن*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

3-التدخين و أمراض الكبد :​




صورة لكبد مصاب بالسرطان​

للكبد وظائف هامة جداً في جسم الإنسان واستمراره في عمله ضروري لاستمرار الحياة، ومن وظائف الكبد معادلة السموم وطردها من الجسم إما بإفرازها مع العصارة الصفراوية أو بإخراجها عن طريق البول. 
والدخان خليط من أكثر من 4 آلاف مادة كيميائية بينها أكثر من 50 مادة مسرطنة. وهذا الخليط يتضمن كيماويات خطيرة مثل النيكوتين والقطران والأمونيا والبيوتان والميثانول والبيوريدين والبنزين والكادميوم والرصاص والبولونيوم والنشادر والفورمالدهايد والزرنيخ والكروميوم ومركبات فينولية وهيدروكربونية، ومن الغازات السامة غاز أول أكسيد الكربون والميثان وسينانيد الهيدروجين وثاني أكسيد الكبريت. وتضيف شركات الدخان للتبغ مواد كيمائية أخرى للنكهة والرائحة واللون وهي مواد خطيرة أيضا.
هذه المواد تحتاج إلي جهد كبير ومستمر من الكبد لكي يخلص الجسم من كل هذه السموم مما يؤدي في النهاية إلي ضعف في وظائف الكبد وعدم مقدرته علي القيام بوظائفه.
ولكن استمرار تعرض خلايا الكبد لسنين طويلة في ملامستها لهذا السم وطرحها له يؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى إصابة الكبد بأمراض عديدة أهمها مرض الضمور الكبدي الذي يضعف مقدرة الكبد على العمل ويخفف من إنتاجه وهذا بالطبع يعود بالضرر على الجسم بأكمله. مما يؤدي في النهاية إلي الفشل الكبدي وسرطان الكبد. 


- أجريت دراسه على  152 رجل و 92 امرأةً بمتوسط  عمر  تحت 46 سنة :
  عيّنات الكبد حُلِّلَتْ و صُنِّفَتْ طبقًا لدرجة التهاب الكبد و التّليّف . ووجد أن نسبة المرضى بالتهاب الكبد العنيف زادت بشكل متناسب بمقدار كميه التبغ المستخدم باليوم فوجد التهاب متوسط الى عنيف في 62 % من المرضى الذين دخّنوا سجائر بين واحدة و خمسة عشر في اليوم, لكنّ في تقريبًا 82 % من المرضى الذين دخّنوا أكثر من 15 سيجارة في اليوم . ووجد عامه أن نسبة الالتهاب زادت بازدياد  استهلاك التّبغ .  


*حقيقة مرعبة :*​*  أثبتت الدراسه أن 59 % من الغير مدخّنون يعانوا من التهاب متوسط الى عنيف بالكبد مقارنة ب67.4 % من المدخّنون  ( من 1-10 علبه سجائر  في السّنة ), 75.5 % للمدخّنين المعتدلين ( أحد عشر إلى 20 علبةً في السّنة ), و 84.6 % للمدخّنون الشّرهون ( أكثر من 20 علبةً في السّنة ) .* 





صورة لخلايا كبد متليفة​


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

4-التدخين و الجهاز العصبى :





التدخين يسبب الصداع والسكتة الدماغية​

يصل النيكوتين إلى خلايا المخ في أقل من دقيقة منذ إشعال السيجارة وتدخينها، وهو من أخطر المواد السامة التي عرفها الإنسان، إذ يكفي ما تحتويه سيجارة واحدة منه لقتل إنسان إذا أعطيت بالوريد، ويعتاد المخ والجهاز العصبي على النيكوتين وتتحول هذه العادة إلى إدمان.
ولكل مدخن كميتة الخاصة منه والتي يحدث بها الكيف أو الإشباع والمزاج، والدليل على ذلك أن المدخن يزيد من كمية تدخينه إذا دخن نوعا يحتوي كمية أقل من النيكوتين المعتاد عليه، ولذلك فهو يعتبر من أشد المواد المسببة للاعتماد النفسي والإدمان.


ولدخان التبغ أثر بالغ جداً على الجهاز العصبي، إذ يؤدي إلى خلل واضح به،فهو يؤثر على القسم المركزي مما يؤدي إلى إصابة المدخن بالصداع والدوار وضعف الذاكرة ويؤدي أحياناً إلى عدم المقدرة على التوازن خاصة عندما يفرط المدخن بتناول التبغ. 
وقد يحدث هذا الطارئ للمبتدئ الذي يكثر من التدخين ويكون وقعه عليه أشد وأقوى .

وأحيانا يتعرض المدخن للأرق المرير الطويل إذ يستمر مستيقظاً متوتر الأعصاب حتى الصباح، طالباً النوم بإلحاح دون فائدة، ويحدث ذلك عند الإكثار من تناول لفافات التبغ أثناء السهرة وقبل الذهاب للسرير فيجد المدخن نفسه وقد جافاه الكرى رغم تعبه الشديد وحاجته الماسة للنوم والراحة. 
أما أثر التدخين على القسم المحيطي بحد ذاته فهو شيء معروف لجميع الناس فقد يصاب المدخن بمرض شعض الأعصاب، وربما يصاب بشلل الأعصاب الجزئي إذا كان من المفرطين جداً في التدخين، وغالباً ما يكون مدمن التدخين عصبي المزاج، يفقد سيطرته على نفسه لدى أول إثارة يتعرض لها ويغضب أحياناً دون مبرر واضح، وقد يرتجف ولا يستطيع ضبط جماح نفسه في اللحظات الحرجة. 
وقد أجريت تجارب عديدة على الأرانب فتركت تتنفس دخان التبغ فترة طويلة فظهر عندها تغيرات مرضيه في النخاع الشويكي وفي الأعصاب الخارجية الأخرى. 

أما فيما يتعلق بالذكاء والتفكير والحفظ، فمن الثابت أن التدخين يضعف الذاكرة ويوهن النشاط الذهني، وأن النشاط الذي يعتقده المدخن لدى تدخينه سيجارته ماهو إلا وهم من الخيال لأنه شعور كاذب بازدياد الحيوية يحدث لوقت قصير جداً. 
كما أجرى العلماء الأمريكيون تجارب وإحصائيات عديدة لاختبار الذكاء بين طلاب المدارس والجامعات فتبين لهم بشكل واضح أن المدخنين أقل ذكاءً من سواهم، وثبت أن ذاكرتهم أضعف وأن مقدرتهم على الحفظ أقل وأنهم غالبا ما ينسون المهم من الأمور، بل تبين لهم أن قوة الملاحظة عند المدخنين أقل وأن نشاطهم الذهني في مستوى أدنى من مستوى رفاقهم من غير المدخنين، وثبت أن التدخين يلجم بشكل جزئي عمل الدماغ ويمنعه من قيامه بواجباته بالشكل المطلوب. 

وعلى صعيد حواس الإنسان الخمس فكلنا يعلم أن المدخنين أقل مقدرة على شم الروائح وتذوق الأطعمة، ثبت هذا بالتجربة حيث تبين أن المدخنين لا يستطيعون أن يميزوا بين الأطعمة المتقاربة جداً، ولا يستطيعون أن يشعروا بالروائح الخفيفة جداً، ويسبب التدخين زيادة في إفراز الدمع كما يسبب حدوث الالتهابات بالأجفان ويساعد على إزدياد الالتهاب في الجفون المتلهبة وهذا ما نلاحظه بكل وضوح في أعين المدخنين المدمنين، ويذهب البعض إلى أن التدخين يؤدي إلى التهاب الأعصاب البصرية وتخفيف حدة الرؤيا مما يؤدي مع مرور الوقت إلى إصابة العين بالضعف وبالغشاوة في بعض الأحيان.






سكتة دماغية​

*حقيقة مرعبة :*​
*التدخين قد يصيب الجهاز العصبي بالسكتة الدماغية عند المدخنين أكثر من غيرهم بنسبة وصلت إلى الضعف.*





*حقيقة تسعدك :​*
أكد استشاري الأمراض الصدرية أن بمجرد الإقلاع عن التدخين يستعيد الشخص نشاطه ويتحسن نومه ويقل احتمال الإصابة بأمراض القلب والسرطان، وأن الإنسان بمجرد إقلاعه عن التدخين تقل نسبة تعرضه لمشكلات القلب تدريجيا حتى خمس سنوات ثم يزول الخطر نهائيا بعد عشر سنوات​


----------



## *أميرة بكلمتي* (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أولا اطلب من كل مدخن يقرأ هذا الموضوع أن يخلص النية لله وحده ويعلم انه من يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه
ويعلم أن كل سيجارة يدخنها هي سيئة تمحو حسناته
ألق بكل السجائر التي بحوزتك بعيدا عنك في نفس اللحظة التي ستعقد فيها العزم على التوقف عن التدخين. ولا تأجل قرارك الى الغد. القها في نفس لحظة قرارك ولا تعطها لأي شخص آخر بأي حال من الأحوال إذ انه ليس من الصواب أن تعطي لشخص آخر شيئا بغيضا تود التخلص منه. أرجوك لا تنتظر حتى تكمل تدخين سيجارتك وتضعها في الطفاية بل تخلص منها فورا ونهائيا.
استخدم إرادتك: وضع في اعتبارك انك لن تدخن مرة أخرى طول حياتك. ومتى هاجمتك شهوة التدخين تعامل معها بالازدراء الذي تستحقه وفي نفس الوقت امضغ قليلا من الزبيب الذي سيوقف شهوة التدخين كما انه سيساعد بإذن الله في إزالة خلاصة النيكوتين المركزة من الرئتين ومن تيار الدم. والله الموفق
أرجو أن لا يكون الموضوع مكرر


----------



## *أميرة بكلمتي* (5 يوليو 2008)

تفشت العديد من الآفات الغير صحية بين الناس في هذه الايام ومنها بل من اكثرها سوءا آفة التدخين، التي أخذت وللأسف الشديد تستشري بين الناس بشكل يدعو للكثير من القلق، ولا يستثنى من ذلك الرجال او النساء او الأطفال، بل الجميع معرض للخطر. لذا وجب ان ينبه بعضنا البعض وان ندق ناقوس الخطر وان نحاول ان نثني اكبر قدر من الناس عن الوقوع فريسة لهذا المرض القاتل، الا وهو التدخين. وكذلك ينبغي ان نحث المصابين بهذه الآفة على الإقلاع عنها قبل فوات الأوان، إذ أن التدخين يقتل ما يزيد على 5 ملايين من البشر سنويا وتشير احصائيات منظمة الصحة العالمية الى ان هذا الرقم سيتضاعف الى 10 ملايين انسان يموتون سنويا بسبب تدخين التبغ بأنواعه بحلول عام 2010 ميلادي.

يعتبر التدخين هو المسبب الرئيس لحالات الوفاة المبكرة في الدول النامية حيث أصبح يتقدم على مرض الأيدز ويشكل عبئا كبيرا على الأنظمة الصحية في هذه الدول. وتقول بعض الاحصائيات في تقارير المنظمة الدولية نشرت مؤخرا، ان أكثر من 2.5 مليون شخص يموتون كل عام في الدول النامية وحدها، بسبب أمراض ذات صلة وثيقة بالتدخين وهو الرقم نفسه المسجل في دول العالم المتقدم، وخلال 20 عاما سيرتفع هذا العدد الى 7 ملايين شخص يموتون سنويا بسبب التبغ في الدول النامية بينما سيشهد عدد ضحايا التدخين انخفاضا في الدول المتطورة. كذلك تبين التقارير ان كلا من الأيدز والتدخين يشكلان السببين الرئيسين في ارتفاع معدل الوفيات في الدول الأكثر فقرا. بينما تتناقص أعداد الوفيات من هذين المرضين في الدول المتقدمة بسبب حملات التوعية المكثفة ضد التدخين. وهذا مؤشر على أن الشركات العالمية لصناعة وترويج التبغ قد كثـفت من برامج الدعاية والإعلان في مناطقنا بعد أن خسرت جزء كبير من سوقها في الدول المتقدمة.


أساليب ووسائل الإقلاع

إن أول خطوة من خطوات الإقلاع عن آفة التدخين تتمثل في قناعة الشخص المدخن بأهمية وضرورة إقلاعه عن التدخين، ثم أنه قادر بالتالي على الإقلاع مع توافر الوعي والقناعة بأن لا مناص من الإقلاع عن التبغ والتدخين. ثم القناعة التامة بأن هذا الأمر ليس بالصعب أو المستحيل إذا توفرت الإرادة والعزيمة الصادقة للإقلاع عن تناول هذه الآفة. ومثال على ذلك أن المدخن يستطيع التوقف عن التدخين معظم اليوم في رمضان وذلك أثناء الصيام، وهنا تتجلى أهمية العزيمة والإرادة الصادقة. لذا فإننا ننصح من يريد الإقلاع أن يختار الوقت المناسب بحيث يعينه ذلك على الصمود والإستمرار والثبات على الإقلاع. 

وينبغي لمن يريد الإقلاع عن التدخين بجد وإصرار أن يعين موعدا (يوما) محددا يبدأ منه الإنقطاع التام عن التدخين وذلك بعد أن يكون قد قطع شوطا في الإعداد لهذا اليوم. وليكن هذا الموعد قريبا جدا، حيث أن الجدية تعني عدم التسويف أو التراخي. وينبغي كذلك أن يضع نصب عينيه مخاطر التدخين وعواقبه الوخيمة إذا ما استمر فيه. ثم يسأل الله تعالى العون والثبات على طريق الإقلاع والإستمرار فيه. وله بعد ذلك ان يتبع التعليمات التالية التي تمثل عاملا مساعدا ورفيقا مرشدا الى امثل السبل للمساعدة على الإقلاع والتي تساعد على تجاوز فترة ما بعد الإقلاع يوما بعد يوم حتى يتم الإقلاع التام ويصبح من "غير المدخنين". ولكل شخص أن يعدل أو يزيد على ما نذكر من أفكار تساعده أكثر في المضي على طريق الإقلاع وذلك بسبب التفاوت بين الناس في تقبل ما يعتقدون أنه أصلح لهم. 

أولا: إتخاذ القرار – كن حازما وحاسما في إتخاذ قرار جاد في الإقلاع عن التدخين. وتجنب الأفكار السلبية والمثبطة التي قد تراودك عن مدى صعوبة الإقلاع أو حتى استحالته. 

ثانيا: ضع قائمة بالأسباب التي دعتك الى الإقلاع، واعمل على ترديدها وتذكرها طوال يومك وعندما تأوي الى فراشك. علما بأنك لا تزال للآن تدخن ولم يحن الوقت المحدد بعد للإقلاع. مثال ذلك ان تقول: أود الإقلاع عن التدخين للأسباب التالية: لأحصل على صحة أفضل، ولأتجنب الإصابة بأمراض القلب والتنفس والسرطانات، ولانقذ أهلي وعائلتي وأطفالي من التعرض للدخان وآثاره الضارة، ولأتجنب الوقوع في المعصية وفي الحرام ... الى آخر ما يخطر ببالك من اسباب للإقلاع عن التدخين. 

ثالثا: قارن دائما بين أن تتناول السيجارة أو تحافظ على صحتك، فهذان الأمران ضدان لا يجتمعان. فإما الصحة وأما التدخين. وكذلك بين أن تتناول السيجارة أو تنال مرضاة ربك، فإن الذي عليه أغلب الفقهاء اليوم أن التدخين بأنواعه حرام.

رابعا: تغيير نمط الحياة. إبدأ في تكييف نفسك على الوضع الجديد، وكن خلاقا لبرامج وهوايات جديدة كأن تبدأ في ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام، وتطيل من فترات الإسترخاء والراحة بدون تدخين في هذه الفترة، وأن تكثر من شرب السوائل، وتبتعد عن الإكثار من تناول المنبهات كالشاي أو القهوة.

خامسا: عند هذا حدد يوما معينا لبداية الإقلاع عن التدخين. وكما قلنا سابقا يستحب أن يكون هذا الموعد ذا صفة خاصة كأن يكون يوم صيام (في رمضان أو غيره) أو أي عبادة أخرى كحج أو عمرة مثلا، حتى يكون هذا معينا على الإلتزام الجاد بالإمتناع عن التدخين.

سادسا: تذكر دائما أن هناك العديد من الناس من حولك (كعائلتك مثلا) سوف لا يترددون في تقديم العون المعنوي لك حتى يكون ذلك حافزا لك على الصمود. وكذلك تذكر أن المساعدة في متناول يدك في أي وقت عند اللجوء الى العيادات المتخصصة في المساعدة على الإقلاع عن التدخين. والتي قد تقدم النصح اللازم أو الدواء المساعد إن لزم الأمر. فلا تتردد في الإتصال وطلب المساعدة.



ما قد يحدث عند الإقلاع 

الإقلاع عن التدخين مهمة ليست بالسهلة كما أنها ليست بالمستحيلة. حيث ان هناك أكثر من 5 ملايين شخص حول العالم يقلعون عن التدخين بنجاح كل عام. 

إعلم أن الأعراض التي تصيب المدخن عقب امتناعه عن التدخين (أعراض الإنسحاب) هي أمر عارض وسرعان ما تزول هذه الأعراض خلال أسابيع قليلة. وغالبا ما تكون أعراض الإنسحاب شديدة في الأيام الأولى ثم تبدأ بالتناقص تدريجيا مع مرور الوقت، شأنها شأن أي مرض إدمان آخر. حيث أن مادة النيكوتين في السجائر هي المسؤولة عن هذا الإدمان وبالتالي فإن الإنقطاع عن التدخين يقلل من مادة النيكوتين في الجسم مما ينتج عنه أعراض الإنسحاب كاللهفة والشوق الى التدخين، التوتر والقلق والعصبية، عدم القدرة على النوم بسلاسة، عدم القدرة على التركيز، وقد يصحب ذلك سعال وضيق في التنفس. لذا عليك تجاوز هذه المرحلة بالعزيمة والصبرواللجوء الى الأصدقاء غير المدخنين والى الأهل كي يعينوك على تجاوز هذه الفترة بنجاح، بالإضافة الى استخدام الوسائل والطرق المختلفة التي نذكرها في هذا المقال.

واعلم أيضا أن معظم الإنتكاسات التي تحدث للمقلعين عن التدخين تحدث خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى وذلك عندما يتعرضون لضغوط عملية أو نفسية وعصبية غير متوقعة، وهذه أيضا هي الفترة التي يظل فيها المقلع تحت تأثير ما اعتاد عليه من عادات التدخين، بحيث يلجأ للتدخين عند أي ضغوط، فقد تمتد يده الى السجائر بصورة تلقائية لأنه اعتاد أن يريح أعصابه بالتدخين.



طلب المساعدة من الآخرين 

إن تهيأت الجو المنزلي المناسب أمر في غاية الأهمية للمقلع. سواء في ذلك ‘إعداد الأهل كالزوجة والأولاد بحيث يقوم الكل بما عليه من واجب المساعدة، فيمنع التدخين بتاتا في المنزل ويفضل إن كان هناك أكثر من شخص يدخن في المنزل الواحد أن يتفق الجميع (كالزوج وزوجته مثلا) على أن يبدأوا في الإقلاع معا كي يحفز الواحد منهم الآخر. وينبغي التخلص من كل علب السجائر في المنزل والتخلص من كل ما يذكر بالتدخين مثل طفايات السجائر مثلا. 

كذلك يمكن إشراك الأصدقاء للمساعدة في هذا الأمر. ويكون ذلك سلبيا من خلال عدم مجالسة أو مخالطت الأصدقاء المدخنين والإبتعاد عن جو التدخين كليا (لأن التدخين السلبي لا يقل خطورة عن التدخين المباشر، ثم إن مخالطة المدخنين تحفز على العودة للتدخين ولا تعين على الإقلاع بحال)، أو إشراك الأصدقاء إيجابيا من خلال التحدي والمراهنة على عدم العودة للتدخين ثانية بحيث يكون الأصدقاء بمثابة الحارس والمذكر بالإلتزام بالإقلاع. 



طرق الإقلاع

هناك من ينجح بالإقلاع عن التدخين من خلال الإمتناع المباشر، أي أنه بمجرد أن قرر الإمتناع عن التدخين، توقف كليا وهذه احدى الطرق المجربة والتي قد تنجح لدى البعض. ولا بأس من التجربة إن كنت تعتقد في قرارة نفسك أنك قادر على ذلك. ولكن المشكلة أن الكثير من المدخنين لا يستطيعون ذلك، أو جربوا هذه الطريقة ففشلوا. فما عساهم أن يفعلوا؟ حينها لا مناص من الإقلاع المتدرج وهو الذي يؤتي أكله عند أكثر المقلعين.

لهؤلاء نقول، فليبدأ المقلع أولا بتقليل كمية النيكوتين المتناولة يوميا. ويكون ذلك من خلال وضع جدول زمني بحيث يبدأ بالتقليل من السجائر المدخنة يوميا حتى يصل الى مرحلة اللاتدخين عند اليوم المحدد مسبقا بيوم الإقلاع التام وليبدأ هذا الجدول الزمني قبل يوم الإقلاع بأسبوعين أو ثلاثة. وهناك من يحاول التقليل من كمية النيكوتين المتناولة يوميا من خلال تغيير صنف السجائر الى نوع آخر من السجائر ذات كمية مخففة من القطران والنيكوتين. وهذه طريقة أخرى وإن كنا لا ننصح بها بل نفضل الطريقة الأولى. وخلال هذه الفترة -وهي فترة اختبار- ينبغي على المقلع أن يأخذ المسألة في غاية الجد والعزم ولا يتنازل تحت أي ظرف من الظروف.

ثم قلل من كمية السجائر التي تتناولها أكثر من السابق وذلك من خلال تدخين نصف السيجارة فقط. واعمل على تأخير الساعة التي تشعل فيها أول سيجارة في اليوم. وخذ قرارا حازما بعدم التدخين لحظة انعزالك عن الناس. والهدف من كل هذا هو كسر الروتين الذي تعود عليه المدخن طيلة سنوات التدخين.

كذلك حاول أن تغير عاداتك الغذائية مثل أخذ كوب من اللبن بدلا من التدخين صباحا، أو تناول تفاحة كلما خزب خطب وزاد ت الرغبة في التدخين أو تناول كوب من العصير بعد الوجبات الغذائية.



تجنب التدخين التلقائي 

التدخين التلقائي هو نوع من التدخين الذي يحدث دون وعي من المدخن وذلك بسبب التعود. فمثلا قد يلجأ المدخن لتناول سيجارة تلقائيا بعد كل وجبة، أو بعد الإستيقاظ من النوم مباشرة. وهذا التدخين هو مؤشر آخر على وجود الإدمان. لذا ينبغي التخلص من هذا التدخين التلقائي لئلا يكون سببا للإنتكاس فيما بعد. لذا ينصح بالتالي:

حاول قدر الإمكان كبح جماح نفسك عن التدخين كلما راودتك بذلك، حتى قبل يوم الإقلاع. ويمكنك في البداية ان تتناول سيجارة عند الضرورة القصوى فقط.

لا تفرغ مطفأة السجائر من الأعقاب التي أطفأتها بداخلها، حتى ترى كمية ما أحرقته من السجائر طوال اليوم.

غير الجيب الذي تضع فيه علبة السجائر عادة، وغير اليد التي تتناول بها السيجارة. وذلك حتى تتذكر أن تمتنع عن التدخين كلما امتدت يدك تلقائيا الى جيبك الفارغ لتناول علبة السجائر، فتكسر بذلك عادة الوصول الى السجائر تلقائيا.

لا تشتر كميات من علب السجائر، وانما اكتف بعلبة واحدة كل مرة تشتري فيها السجائر. ولا تشتري غيرها حتى تفرغ الأولى. وحاول ان تباعد زمنيا بين شراء علب السجائر.

لا تحمل علبة السجائر معك داخل المنزل أو في مكان العمل واجعل وصولك لها به نوع من التعب والإجهاد.

بسبب التعود على حمل السيجارة في يدك فقد تمتد يدك تلقائيا الى السيجارة للتدخين. لذا حاول دائما ان تشغل يدك بأي شيئ آخر مثل المسبحة أو السواك أو أي شيئ آخر.

إذا كنت معتادا على التدخين في الجالس مع الآخرين فحاول – في فترة التقليل التدريجي من التدخين- أن تدخن بعيدا عن الأصدقاء وقلل من الإختلاط بالمدخنين في هذه المرحلة، واستحضر في ذهنك مساوئ ومضار التدخين بشكل متكرر.



قبيل الإقلاع الكلي عن التدخين

في هذه المرحلة ستكون قد قطعت شوطا لا بأس به في مسار الإقلاع عن التدخين، فلا تدع فكرة العودة الى التدخين تسيطر عليك، بل ركز تفكيرك في متابعة عملية الإقلاع بكل جدية عن طريق الإلتزام بالخطوات المذكورة آنفا وعن طريق التفكر الدائم بمضار التدخين. قرر في قرارة نفسك بأنك لن تشعل سيجارة في هذا اليوم، ولا تشعلها. واغسل جميع ملابسك ونظفها من رائحة الدخان. 



أول أيام الإقلاع

في التاريخ المحدد مسبقا ليوم الإقلاع عن التدخين كن حازما وتوقف كليا عن التدخين وإبدأ بداية جادة. إلق بجميع علب السجائر التي بحوزتك وتخلص من كل السجائر والولاعات واخف الطفايات بعيدا. 

إذهب الى طبيب الأسنان لتنظيف أسنانك من بقايا ورواسب التبغ ثم لاحظ كيف غدت اسنانك نظيفة وصحية. 

فكر في ما توفر من أموال كنت تضيعها سابقا في شراء التبغ الذي يهدم صحتك. وحاول ان تشتري بها ما يفيدك وأهلك أو تصدق ببعضها ونل الأجر والثواب.

أشغل نفسك ويومك بما يفيدك مثل التمارين الرياضية والمشي، أو القراءة والإطلاع والتثقف في شتى المجالات التي تجد في نفسك رغبة لان تستزيد منها. 

اطلب ممن حولك من الأهل والأصدقاء ان يساعدوك وان يكونوا عونا لك على الإقلاع عن التدخين وخصوصا في الأيام الاولى للإقلاع.

تذكر هذا الموعد او اليوم جيدا واجعله يوما خاصا وليكن هذا اليوم مناسبة للاحتفال كل عام. لأنه اليوم الذي تغيرت فيه حياتك تغيرا جذريا.

إذا امتدت يدك الى السيجارة ودخنت في هذا اليوم فلا تيأس او تستسلم ولكن اتم ما بدأت وعزمت وكأنك لم تدخن.



ما بعد الإقلاع

في فترة ما بعد الإقلاع مباشرة يمر المقلع عن التدخين بفترة قد تكون عصيبة لذا لا بد من استحضار شعور التحدي والإصرار على الإقلاع مهما كلف ذلك من جهد وعناء. حيث تبدأ في هذه المرحلة ظهور أعراض الإنسحاب (الحنين) وما يتبعها من توتر وحدة عصبية واضطراب في المزاج وشعور عارم بالرغبة بالتدخين من أثر إدمان النيكوتين على مدى سنوات التدخين. عليك إذا أيها المقلع أن تتحمل هذه الضغوط العصبية والنفسية وألا تسقط ثانية فريسة للتبغ.

اهتم بأمور ذات نفع على صحتك ومن هم حولك مثل محاولة الإهتمام بنظافة بيئة المنزل والعمل وتنقية الأجواء من حولك مثلا بشراء الزهور وتوزيعها في ردهات المنزل. وكما ذكرنا سابقا امنع التدخين منعا باتا في المنزل وحاول قضاء أوقاتك في الأماكن التي يحظر فيها التدخين.

اشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء وعصائر الفواكه المختلفة وتجنب تناول المياه الغزية التي تحتوي على كميات من الكافيين وتجنب او قلل من تناول الأشربة المنبهة مثل القهوة وكذلك الأشربة الكحولية لأنها أشربة ترتبط في العادة بشرب الدخان.

إذغ أصابك الحنين الى الإمساك بالسيجارة بين أصابعك ضع مكانها قلما او مسبحة وحاول بها ان تشغل يدك عن امساك السيجارة وأفضل من هذا او ذاك أمسك السواك وانشغل به بتطهير أسنانك وبهذا تشغل كلا من يدك وفمك.

بعد الأكل اذهب مباشرة لتنظيف أسنانك او زاول رياضة المشي بدلا من اشعال سيجارة كما كنت تفعل في السابق. 

إذا كنت قد تعودت التدخين اثناء قيادة السيارة فحاول ان تلهي نفسك عن التدخين اثناء القيادة وذلك بالإستماع الى برناج محبب اليك او كاسيت مفضل عندك او حتى استعمال المركبات العامة عند التنقل. وتذكر الا تترك علب الجائر قريبة منك في اي وقت بل تخلص منها جميعا.

من الاسبوع الأول وحتى الثالث من إقلاعك عن التدخين تجنب الأوضاع التي تثير عندك الرغبة في التدخين مثل مشاهدة التلفاز او الإسترخاء على كرسي وثير لفترات طويلة.

وإذا دعتك الظروف الى ان تتعرض لأمور تغري بالتدخين حاول مخالطة غير المدخنين ممن حولك واطلب منهم العون ومساعدتك على التغلب على الحنين للتدخين في هذه الفترة الحرجة.



إجتياز المرحلة الصعبة وما بعدها

إن الفترة التي تلي يوم الإقلاع تعد الفترة الحرجة كما ذكرنا سابقا حيث انها تحتاج الى الكثير من الصبر والمصابرة لأن اعراض الحنين والإنسحاب من التدخين تكون على أشدها في هذه المرحلة فأذا إجتازها المقلع فإن ما يتبعها يهون. وننصح في هذه الفترة بالقيام بأعمال تشاعد على شغل الوقت بما ينفع المقلع وفي نفس الوقت ششغل الذهن عن أعراض الحنين فمثلا:

ممارسة هوايات جديدة بحيث تتعذر معها التدخين مثل السباحة او لعب الكرة بأنواعها مثل كرة التنس او كرة الطائرة وغيرها. او ممارسة رياضة المشي يوميا.

شغل الأيدي بما على الدوام قدر الإمكان كأن يستعمل السواك في تنظيف الأسنان او استعمال السبحة او عير ذلك، كذلك يمكن للمقلع ان يشتغل بالزراعة والبساتين وشغل أوقات الفراغ بالأنشطة المفيدة والمهمة.

ننصح بكثرة الإستحمام في هذه الفترة وتنظيف الجسم مما علق به من رائحة الدخان.

الإكثار من الإسترخاء والإهتمام بالمظهر.

يجب على المقلع ان يشتغل أيضا بدعوة وحث الآخرين من المدخنين من العائلة او من الأصدقاء بالاقلاع عن التدخين وان يكون قدوة للغير.

وأخيرا ننصح بالإمتناع عن مخالطة المدخنين لئلا تسري العدوى الى المقلع من جديد. ويجب إدراك ان إنجازا كبيرا قد تحقق ولذا يمكن الإحتفال بهذا الإنجاز كل عام. وفق الله الجميع لما فيه الخير والصلاح.


----------



## *أميرة بكلمتي* (5 يوليو 2008)

وصفة غذائية للمساعدة على ترك
التدخين
المقادير:

كأس عصير طماطم - كاس عصير جزر.


الطريقة:

يأخذ المدخن كأس من عصير الطماطم المهروس والمصفى يدوياً(حتى لاتفقد الطماطم بعض عناصرها) قبل كل وجبة.
وبعد الوجبة يأخذ كاس من عصير الجزر الطازج .
يتم تناول الوصفة لمدة شهر كامل.
بعدها يبدأ الشخص في الشعور تلقائياً بكراهيته للتدخين وذلك لان الطماطم تحتوي على نسبة نيكوتين فيتشبع الجسم منه وهذا النيكوتين لايدمن الجسم عليها أبداً


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

5- التدخين يذيب العضلات :




من المعروف أن التدخين يؤدي إلى انخفاض وزن المدخن بسبب فقدانه للشهية، ولكن الباحثين في أستراليا اكتشفوا أن التدخين لا يذيب الدهون، كما هو الاعتقاد السائد.

بل يذيب العضلات، ويمثل بذلك ضرراً لأجسامنا. وذكرت مارجريت موريس، أستاذة الصيدلة في جامعة نيوساوث ويلز، أن استخدام التدخين كوسيلة للحد من زيادة وزن الجسم ليس مفيداً؛ فعندما ينخفض حجم عضلاتك تبدو كما لو أنك قد صرت أقل وزنا، ولكنك ما زلت تختزن في جسمك الدهون. وقالت أستاذة الصيدلة: إن هذه النتائج نشرت في دورية جورنال أوف فيسيولوجي الأمريكية، وتفيد بأنه رغم انخفاض الوزن فإن الدهون تتجمع حول قلب المدخن ورئتيه وكبده؛ الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يكون له مضاعفات سلبية على صحة الإنسان في مجملها. 

وقد أجرى الباحثون دراسة على الفئران استمرت سبعة أسابيع، وعرضوا نصف العينة من الفئران لما يعادل دخان أربع سجائر يوميا لمدة ستة أيام أسبوعيا، في حين ظل النصف الآخر في مكان خال من التدخين. وعلى الرغم من تخفيض السعرات الحرارية في الوجبات التي أعطيت للفئران المدخنة بمقدار الربع فإنها احتفظت في جسمها بنفس مستويات الدهون التي كانت في أجسامها قبل التجربة.

كيف تعود عضلاتك كما كانت ؟؟؟​
يجب أن تبدأ بالإقلاع عن التدخين وإجراء بعض التمارين ويكون بالتدريج و تنظيم برنامجك الغذائي للحصول على العناصر الأساسية للمحافظة على العضلات وكذلك الحرص على شرب الماء بكميات جيدة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

6-التدخين و تأثيره على البصر :​



*أولا : التدخين والعمى ومرض تحلل البقعة الصفراء :*

قالت دراستان إن التدخين يرفع من خطر الإصابة بالنوع الأكثر شيوعاً من العمى بين كبار السن، بينما يقي السمك من الإصابة به. لهذا ينصح بتناول السمك مرتين او أكثر أسبوعياً. 

واكتشفت دراسة أجرتها دار ماساتشوستس للعجزة في بوسطن أن التدخين يرفع إلى المثلين خطر إصابة كبار السن بتحلل البقعة الصفراء في العين بالمقارنة بأولئك الذين لم يسبق لهم التدخين قط. وكان هناك خطر مرتفع على الذين كانوا يدخنون ولكنهم اقلعوا.

وتحلل البقعة الصفراء هو مرض يؤدي إلى تشوش في الجزء الأوسط من العين المسؤول عن الرؤية. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي للإصابة بالعمى بعد سن الستين. 

واكتشفت الدراسة أيضاً أن الذين يأكلون أسماكاً أكثر، ومنهم المدخنون كانوا اقل عرضة للإصابة بالمرض وكانت أكبر فائدة تتحقق في حالة تناول السمك مرتين أو أكثر أسبوعيا. 

وخلصت الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية أرشيف علم العيون إلى أن نحو ثلث خطر (المرض)، يمكن أن يعزى إلى تدخين السجائر وحوالي خمس الحالات كان يمكن تجنبها عن طريق تناول كميات أكبر من الأسماك وأحماض أوميجا 3 الدهنية.

*ثانيا : التدخين و تآكل شبكية العين :*





يسبب التدخين تآكل مركز الشبكية و هي حالة مرضية تصيب العين مسببة ضعف البصر والعمى , وذلك من خلال تأثير التدخين المباشر على العين بما يحتويه من مواد سامة , وبسبب تأثير التدخين على صحة الجهاز الدوري " القلب والأوعية الدموية " إن تدخين السجائر يسرع من عملية تكون سدادات تصلب الشرايين " تجمع من الكوليستيرول و الدهون " على جدار الشرايين تقوم بإغلاق الشرايين تدريجيا مما يحد من تدفق الدم خلال الشرايين . كذلك النيكوتين و أول أكسيد الكربون الموجودين في دخان السجائر يمثلان أسباب مهمة لفقد الشرايين لمرونتها . إن مركز الشبكية في العين له أقل مصدر للدم في الجسم , يخدم مستقبلات الشبكية التي تمكنا من رؤية أدق التفاصيل بوضوح . لذلك فهو يتأثر بسرعة بسبب ضعف و انقطاع مصدر الدم عن مركز الشبكية حيث يحدث ذلك مبكرا و حتى قبل أن تتأثر وظائف الجسم الأخرى مسببة ضعفا تدريجيا في الإبصار. إن نمو أوعية دموية جديدة و تسرب الدم يمكن أن يتسبب في حدوث ندب في الشبكية و فقدان حاد بالبصر . إن متوسط السن الذي يحدث فيه تآكل بمركز الشبكية في أول عين هو في سن ال65 سنة . بينما تتأثر العين الأخرى بمعدل حوالي 12 % كل عام بعد هذا السن . 

*مضاعفات تآكل مركز الشبكية :-* 
لا يمكن أن يقرؤون أو يرون التفاصيل بالتلفاز . - لا يمكنهم التعرف على الوجوه بسهولة. - لا يمكنهم أن يسوقوا السيارات. - يفقدون قدرتهم في الاعتماد على أنفسهم - يسقطون بسهولة و يعانون من مضاعفات خطرة بسبب سقوطهم. 



*حقيقة مرعبة :*​*حوالي 60 % من المرضى المدخنين يصيبهم العمى تماما في سن ال 70 عاما .​*

*حقيقة تسعدك :​*المقلعين عن التدخين عند الإقلاع عن التدخين فان نسبة التحسن عند بعض الأشخاص تبدأ بصورة ملحوظة خصوصا في الحالات المبكرة علما بأنه كلما استطاع المدخن أن يتخذ قراره في وقف التدخين بشكل مبكرا كلما ساعده ذلك على التخلص الكامل والناجح من العديد من الأضرار الذي يسببها التدخين .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 يوليو 2008)

*(¯`·._.·[ الطرق المسببة للتدخين ]·._.·`¯)*

*(¯`·._.·[ الطرق المسببة للتدخين ]·._.·`¯)*​

*إن هناك عدة عوامل تختلف من فرد لأخر تحمل الشباب أو المراهقين على الإقدام على التدخين وأهم هذه العوامل :* 

*1-        التقليد والمحاكاة *
إنها فكرة خاطئة توحي للمبتدئ بأن التدخين علامة على الحرية فى التفكير ودلاله على العمق والثقافة وأعلان من هذا الشاب عن طريق تدخينه بأنه أصبح رجلا وله الحق فى الاستقلالية . وهناك الآخرين الذين يعتبرون التدخين مسألة عادة ومظاهر وحركات يهدفون من ورائها لجذب انتباه الآخرين وتراهم يتفننون فى الإمساك بها ونفض رمادها واستنشاق سمومها .
 
*2-        تساهل الوالدين *
عندما ينغمس الأهل فى هذه العادات السيئة فيصبح من السهل على الابن أن يعتقد أنها شئ غير خطير وإلا لما تمسك به الأهل ومن هنا يندرج الابن فى هذه العادة ويكون السبب هم الأباء.
 
*3-        الرغبة فى المغامرة *
إن المراهقين لديهم الرغبة فى تعلم أشياء جديدة والظهور أمام رفاقهم. 
 بمظهر العارفين ويجرب الواحد منهم السيجارة للمرة الأولي وهكذا يندرج إلى الهاوية . 

*4-الإقناع بواسطة الأصدقاء*
الكثير من المراهقين يخشون الاختلاف عن أقرانهم حتى لا يقل الترحيب بهم . 

 *5-توفير السجائر*
إن اقرب السجائر تناولا للمراهق هي الموجودة بالبيت 



 ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 يوليو 2008)

*(¯`·._.·[ درس عملى للإقلاع عن التدخين ]·._.·`¯)*

(¯`·._.·[ درس عملى للإقلاع عن التدخين ]·._.·`¯)
باستخدام قوة التخيل + البدائل الغير مضره بالصحة
طريقة مجربة 
​
نحن البشر نستخدم قدرة عقلنا على التخيل فى مجال الفن مثل الرسم ومجالات العمل المختلفة التى تحتاج الى الابداع و.....

الحقيقة ان كل هذا التقدم العلمى والتقني فى العالم اعتمد على قدرة التخيل البشرية 

هل يمكن استخدام هذة القدرة فى الاقلاع عن السجائر مثلاً ؟

الاجابة بالتأكيد (indeed    )

كلما شعرت انك تريد سجارة افعل الآتي :

مرحلة التخيل وادراك مدى ضرر السجائر :
1- تخيل شكل رئتك من الداخل سوداء وبها خلايا ميتة كثيرة 
2- تخيل ان دخان السجائر يدخل رئتك وكلما دخل كلما اصاب التلف بخلايا رئتك وتموت واحدة تلو الاخرى 

خذ نفس عميق ببطىء من انفك املىء بها رئتك بالكامل على اقصى حد , واحبسه لمده 30 ثانية ثم اخرجه ببطىء من انفك ايضاً

مرحلة القرار :
1- خذ قرار صارم بعدم التدخين مرة آخرى من هذة اللحظة 
2- البدائل :
اوجد بديل مثل بونبونى - علكة (لبان) - مصاصة  
أو 
استخدم بدائل طبية مثل :

* لبان النيكوتين
*


​
هي عبارة عن  لبان يمضغ بنكهة النعناع في قطع 3 ملجم. ويتم                  مضغ قطعة واحدة عندما تشعر بالرغبة في التدخين ويتم ذلك ببطء لمدة                  نصف ساعة لإطلاق كل النيكوتين الذي تحتويه والذي يمتص داخل الفم.

*استخدام لبان النيكوتين:*                                   تعتمد ميكانيكية الاستخدام على المضغ قليلاًً ثم تركه ما بين الوجنة                  واللثة والاستمرار في ذلك لمدة نصف ساعة حتى يتم انتهاء نكهته                  كلية. ثم يخرج من الفم ليتم التخلص منه وعدم استخدامه مرة أخرى.

*جرعة لبان النيكوتين:*                                   تتوافر عبواته من حيث قوة الفعالية في صورة 2 ملجم و4 ملجم، ويعتمد                  الاختيار على مدى احتياجك لجرعة النيكويتن، فإذا كان معدل                  الاستهلاك أكثر من 15 قطعة (2ملجم) يومياً فمن الأفضل اللجوء إلى 4                  ملجم.

*                                  جدول الاستخدام:* *                 - **من                  الأسبوع الأول-السادس:*
                                  قطعة واحدة كل ساعة أو ساعتين.
*                 - **من                  الأسبوع السابع-التاسع:*
                                  قطعة واحدة كل ساعتين-أربع ساعات.
*                 - **من                  الأسبوع العاشر-الثاني عشر:*
                                  قطعة واحدة كل أربع- ثمانى ساعات.

*جرعة البالغين يومياً: *12                  قطعة، والحد الأقصى لها =15x4                  ملجم.
                                  وعندما تشعر بتحسن أعراض الانسحاب عليك بتقليل الكمية أو عدد القطع                  التي تمضغها يومياً. لكن في نفس الوقت لا تتوقف عنه كلية إذا كان                  معدل استهلاكك من قطعة إلى قطعتين فقط في اليوم الواحد. ويوصي                  باستخدامه لمدة ثلاثة أشهر قبل البدء في التقليل, وذلك                  لأن فرص الفشل في الإقلاع عن التدخين كبيرة خلال هذه الأشهر                  الثلاثة... وينبغي الاحتفاظ ببعض القطع بعد الانسحاب النهائى                  لأنك قد تشعر ببعض الميل والرغبة في التدخين مرة أخرى بعد التوقف                  عن التدخين والمضغ نهائياً.
*تحذيرات لاستعمال لبان النيكوتين:*                                  - يحذر                  على الأطفال استخدامه.
                                 - كافة                  أنواع النيكوتين، ينبغي تجنبها أثناء فترة الحمل.
                                 - الأشخاص                  التي تركب أسنان صناعية قد يجدون صعوبة في استخدام هذا النوع من                  البدائل.
                                 - المرضى                  بالأمراض التالية: التهاب المعدة-                   قرحة                  المعدة -                  الذبحة الصدرية - أمراض                   الشرايين لابد من استشارة                  الطبيب المختص أولاً.



*حفظ لبان النيكوتين:*                                   ينبغي أن تحفظ تحت 25 ْ مئوية.

----------------------------

*                 سيجارة النيكوتين                  ** الصحية

*








​*كيف تعمل سيجارة النيكوتين الصحي؟*                                   ينبغي أن نصف أولاً شكل هذا المنتج (Nicorette                  Inhaler)                  لكي تعرفه قبل الاستخدام فهو يتكون من أنبوب بلاستيكي خارجي يوضع                  في الفم لشرب محتوياته من عبوة النيكوتين التي تركب بداخل هذا                  الأنبوب البلاستيكي, ويوضع                   النيكوتين في أنبوب شفاف المغلق عبوته عند الطرفين بورق ألومنيوم، ومن السهل إعادة ملئها بشكل منفصل لذا فلست بحاجة لشراء الأنبوب البلاستيكي الخارجي الذي يتكون من جزئيي يفصل بينهما بعبوة النيكوتين التي توضع في المنتصف. عليك بالانتباه لإعادة تركيب الأنبوب وذلك بتحريك العلامتين التي توجد عليها من الخارج معاً. وهذا يؤدي إلى فصل الألومنيوم الذي يوجد على أطراف عبوة النيكوتين ويكون عندها المنتج جاهزاً للاستخدام في خلال (12ساعة ولغلق الأنبوب بين كل استخدام والآخر عليك بلف الجزئين الذى تتكون منهما السيجارة في الاتجاه المعاكس. وبالنسبة لطريقة استخدامها تكون مثل تدخين السجائر والتحكم في كمية النيكوتين تتوقف على عدد الأنفاس التي يأخذها المدخن إما بأخذ أنفاس عميقة مثل السجائر أو أنفاس سطحية مثل السيجار وفي كلا الحالتين فإن النيكوتين يتبخر ويمتص بواسطة  الغشاء المخاطي الذي يبطن الفم.                  وستستطيع تذوق طعم المنتول أيضاً المضاف لعبوة النيكوتين، ونسبة                  النيكوتين هنا قليلة للغاية وتبلغ 1/3 كمية النيكوتين في السيجارة                  العادية. كما                 أنه لا يحتوي على أي مواد سرطانية أو سموم تضر بالجسم.                  وبالنسبة للمشروبات الغازية و القهوة                 و الشاي وعصائر الفواكه وأية مشروبات حمضية أخرى من الممكن أن تؤثر على امتصاص النيكوتين لذا ينبغي تجنب تناول هذه المشروبات بحوالي 15 دقيقة قبل استخدام المنشاق. وتحتوي العبوة الواحدة منه على حوالي 10 ملجم من النيكوتين وإذا تم استخدامه بشكل متواصل لما يزيد عن العشرين دقيقة فمعناه استهلاك حوالي 40% أو 4 ملجم من إجمالي كمية النيكوتين.

*
تحذير *!!
                                  لا ينبغي على البالغين تحت سن 18 عاماً أو الأطفال استخدام هذا                  المنتج, وبالمثل غير المدخن. والمرأة الحامل أو التي تخطط للحمل                  وذلك للضرر الذي يمكن أن يلحق                   بالجنين ومن بعده الطفل المولود                  حديثاً لأن النيكوتين يمتص في لبن الثدي لذا لا ينبغي على المرأة                  التي ترضع من ثديها استخدامه أيضاً. أو الذي يعاني جلطة أو أزمة                  قلبية أو يعاني من                   أمراض القلب مثل الخفقان السريع أو                   الذبحة                  الصدرية. الشخص الذي يعاني من الحساسية ضد النيكوتين أو لديه                  حساسية من المنتول.
                                  مع الابتعاد عن التدخين عند استخدام هذا المنتج لأن هذا يحمل معه                  مخاطر عديدة من تناول جرعات كبيرة من النيكوتين أو التسمم. ومن                  أعراض الجرعة الزائدة:

                                 -  الغثيان.
                                 -  القئ.
                                 -  الإسهال.
                                 - صعوبة                  في التنفس.
                                 - عدم                  انتظام النبض.
                                 -  آلام                  في  البطن.
                                  يستخدم بحذر شديد مع مرضى                   أزمات الربو وأمراض الحلق المزمنة.                  التهابات المعدة أو قرحها و قرح الاثنى عشر وذلك لتأثير النيكوتين                  على المعدة. إذا كنت تعاني من خفقان في القلب بشكل منتظم أو                                                    ارتفاع                  ضغط الدم                 أو أمراض الأوعية الدموية فالحذر لابد منه. ومرضى الكلى أو                   الكبد أو                   السكر لأن تناول أدوية هذه الأمراض قد تتعارض مع                  هذه السيجارة وقد                  تسبب تأثيراً ضاراً.
​*جدول استخدام السيجارة الصحية؟*                                   تستخدم لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل لإعطائك الفرصة الكافية للإقلاع                  عن التدخين، إما إذا توقفت عن استخدامه قبل 12 أسبوعاً ستجد نفسك                  تعاني من أعراض الانسحاب لأنه كلما كان مقدار ما تستهلكه من سجائر                  في اليوم الواحد كثيراً كلما كان فرص التعرض لعلامات الانسحاب أكبر                  وأكبر.
                                  عليك باستخدامها عندما تشعر بالرغبة في التدخين مثل تدخين السيجارة العادية، ولمعرفة عدد العبوات التي                  ستستهلكها:                  ستجد أن العبوة الواحدة منها تساوي أربعة سجائر فإذا كنت تدخن                  20 سيجارة في اليوم فأنت تحتاج 5 عبوات في اليوم الواحد أيضاً.
                                  ويمكن التخلص من الميل للجرعة الإدمانية بعد حوالي نصف ساعة من                  استخدامها، ولا يتحتم الاستمرار فيه بعد انتهاء عبوة                  النيكوتين.

*جرعات                  استخدامها:
*                                  تستخدم                  من 18-20 أسبوعاً، وفي أول 12 أسبوعاً يعاني الشخص من ذروة الأعراض                  ويكون معدل الاستهلاك من 6-12 عبوة في اليوم الواحد. .أما في                  الأسبوع الثالث عشر أو الرابع عشر تقلل هذه الكمية لتصل من 3-6                  عبوات في اليوم.
                                  الأسبوع الخامس عشر والسادس عشر تصل إلى عبوة أو عبوتين حتى تشعر                  بقدرتك على الاستغناء عنها والتي تكون في الشهر السادس من استخدامك                  لها. وفي حالة التدخين الشره ينبغي ألا تزيد عدد العبوات عن 16 وبعد                  استشارة الطبيب ويعتمد استهلاك كل شخص على عدة عوامل أهمها الكم                  المستهلك من النيكوتين.
                                  وإذا لم يلحظ المقلع عند التدخين أي تحسن بعد ستة أسابيع لابد من                  اللجوء إلى الطبيب.

*الآثار الجانبية لها؟
*                                   -                 ومن أكثر الآثار الجانبية شيوعاً:
                                 - السعال                  الخفيف.
                                 - تهيج                  الفم أو الحلق.
                                  وستختفي هذه الآثار بعد أول ثلاثة أسابيع من الاستخدام لأن الفم                  يتعود على النيكوتين الذي يمتصه الفم، ومن الآثار الجانبية الأخرى:
                                 - الصداع.
                                 - الشعور                  بالدوار.
                                 - الغثيان.
                                 - القئ.
                                 - التهاب                  الجيوب الأنفية.
                                 - قرح                  الفم.
                                 - اضطرابات                  المعدة.
                                 -  الفواق                  (الزغطة).
                                  وإذا استمرت هذه الأعراض لفترة من الزمن وتكررت عليك باستشارة                  الطبيب, كما أن بعضاً منها قد تكون مؤشراً لأعراض الانسحاب من                  تأثير النيكوتين الإدماني ومنها الصداع - الدوار، أما الغثيان -                  القيء - الدوار- الضعف تكون علامات لتناول الجرعات الزائدة.

------------------------------------

*لاصقة                  النيكوتين*





*                 ما هى                  لاصقة النيكوتين**                  "Nicorette Patches"؟
*                                  تحتوى                  اللاصقة على جيل نيكوتينى والذى يتم فيه امتصاص هذا الجيل ببطء من                  خلال الجلد وينتقل إلى الدم. وتوجد ثلاث درجات للاصقة النيكوتين                  من حيث قوة تأثيرها 5,10,15 ملجم والتى تستخدم على مدى 16 ساعة،                  ومحتوياتها تتواجد بين طبقتين                  من غلاف البولى إستر الشفاف                  أو                   الذى له ألوان

*كيف تستخدم لاصقة النيكوتين؟
*                                  - ينبعث                  من اللاصقة نيكوتين على هيئة جل والذى يمتصه الجلد ومن ثَّم الدم،                  وبهذه الطريقة تساعد اللاصقة على التوقف عن التدخين بتقليل أعراض                  الانسحاب.

 *جدول الجرعات الخاصة                  بلاصقة النيكوتين:*
- لاصقة                  15 ملجم فى اليوم الواحدة لمدة شهرين ثم يتبعها،                                                     - لاصقة                  10 ملجم يومياً أيضاً لمدة أسبوعين ثم،
                                  - لاصقة                  5 ملجم يومياً أيضاً لمدة أسبوعين وحتى 12 أسبوعاً                  وبعد انتهاء                  هذه                  المدة وكانت                  مازالت لديك الرغبة فى التدخين عليك بالتوقف                  على الفور عن اللاصقة.

*                 كيف                  تضع اللاصقة؟*
                                  توضع                  الجهة اللاصقة فى مواجهة الجلد على الجذع أو                   الحوض أو الجزء العلوى                  من الذراع. اختر المنطقة النظيفة من الجلد الجافة والتى لا توجد                  عليها شعر.                   مع                  تغيير الأماكن يومياً التى توضع عليها اللاصقة.
                                  وفترة                  بقائها على الجلد 16 ساعة فقط فى اليوم، ولا تستخدم عند النوم.

*                 ما مدى فائدة هذه اللاصقة؟
*                                  يصل                  النيكوتين للدم مثل السجائر عن طريق اللاصقة والتى تصدر تأثير سريع                  فى معدلات النيكوتين فى الد، وهذا التوزيع يقلل من الاعتماد على                  السجائر وأما عن أمانها فهو يتحقق حسب الإرشادات.

*تحذير !!*
إذا                  كنت تعانى من                  أزمات                   الربو                  وتتناول بعض الأدوية لها, إذا كنت تعانى من                   اكتئاب وتأخذ عقاقير                  له، أو إذا كنت تأخذ مساعدات طبية فى صورة عقاقير تساعدك على                  الإقلاع عن التدخين فأنت بحاجة إلى ضبط هذه الجرعات.

إذا كانت إمرأة حامل أو ترضع                  رضاعة                  طبيعية                  .. أو                  إذا كان الشخص مصاب                   بقرحة المعدة أو                                    مرض السكرأو                   ضغط دم مرتفع ..                  أو مريض بأمراض القلب لأن اللاصقة بمجرد امتصاص الدم لمحتوياتها فمن                  الممكن أن تعمل على رفع الضغط أو زيادة ضربات القلب.
ولا تستخدم الاصقة فى الحالات التالية
                                  - فى                  حالة الحساسية من الأشرطة اللاصقة.
                                  - فى                  حالة وجود التهاب أو                   طفح جلدى.
                                  - لا                  تضع اللاصقة على جلد ملتهب أو به اضطراب ما.

*                 -*                  لا تدخن أثناء استخدامك اللاصقة.
                                  - لا                  تستخدم اللاصقة إذا كنت تدخن، تمضغ التبغ، تستنشقه.


*                                  الآثار الجانبية للاصقة النيكوتين:* *                                  -                  قد تظهر بعض الأعراض التالية:*
                                  - احمرار                  وهرش بالجلد مكان اللاصقة, لكن هذه الأعراض مؤقتة وتختفى سريعاً                  أما إذا استمرت فعليك بنزع اللاصقة.
                                  - وقد                  تؤدى إلى الآثار التالية:
                                  - ضربات                  قلب غير منتظمة.
                                  -  غثيان.
                                  -  قئ.
                                  - دوار.
                                  - ضعف.
                                  وإذا                  ظهرت أياً من هذه الأعراض لا بد من التوقف على الفور من استخدام                  اللاصقة.

*-----------------------------
*
*إسبراى الأنف




*
*إسبراى الأنف (Nicorette Nasal Spray):*
                                  عبارة عن عبوة زجاجية بها محلول يخرج منها بالضغط على أعلاها في                  صورة رذاذ بوضع الجزء المصمم خصيصاً عند فتحة الأنف، والكمية                  المستخدمة من هذا الإسبراى في المرة الواحدة 0.5 ملجم. أما عن                  مكوناته بجانب  النيكوتين والماء: 
Disodium Phosphate-1.
                                                    Sodium Dihydrogen Phosphate-2.
                                                    Sodium Chloride-3.
                                   Citric Acid-4.
                                                    Poly Sorbate 80-5.
                                                    Beta - Ionine-6                 (رائحة).
7-  (كمادة                  حافظة)Methyl 
                                   Propyl                 -8(كمادة                  حافظة) .
Parahydroxybenzoate-9 (كمادة حافظة).
​ DisodiumEdetate-10                  (مادة ثابتة).​
*ما الذي يفعله إسبراى الأنف؟
*                                  عندما يفكر الشخص في الإقلاع عن التدخين, فهذا معناه أن كمية النيكوتين الداخلة لجسده سوف تقل                  وبالتالي ستظهر  أعراض الانسحاب                 المؤلمة من وجهة نظر المدخن وإمكانية الفشل في ترك                  السيجارة. وباستخدام إسبراى الأنف (التأكد من استخدامه بشكل صحيح)                  يمتص الدم النيكوتين الذي يكون ضمن محتوياته سريعاً من خلال بطانة                  الأنف، وكمية النيكوتين هذه كافية للتخلص من أية علامات للانسحاب                  مثل الشعور بعدم الراحة والصداع وعدم القدرة على التركيز والشعور                  بالدوار والعصبية. ولن تستطيع التخلص من آثار السجائر إذا لم تبتعد                  عن العادات المرتبطة بإيقادها بعد تناول الوجبات أو عندما تكون                  مع بعض الأصدقاء أو عند قراءة الجرائد أو حتى عند مشاهدة التلفزيون.
*
تحذير !!
*                                 - إذا                  لم تكن مدخناً.
                                 - الحساسية                  من إحدى مكونات الإسبراى.
                                 - مع                  الحمل والرضاعة الطبيعية (تجنب استخدام النيكوتين بكافة أشكاله).
                                 - الشباب                  تحت سن 18 عاماً.
                                 - مع                  التدخين أو استخدام منتجات تحتوى على النيكوتين.
*
أسئلة توجه للطبيب مع حالات:* 
                                  - اضطرابات                  المعدة ومنها                   قرحة المعدة، عسر                  الهضم.
                                 -  آلام                  الصدر.
                                 -                                                     السكر،                  فرط نشاط الغدة الدرقية,                  وورم بالغدة فوق الكلوية.
                                                  -  الذبحة                  الصدرية أو أية مشاكل متعلقة بالقلب أو الأوعية الدموية (مثل آلام                  بالأرجل عند السير).
                                 - أمراض                   الكبد والكلى.
                                 - عند                  تناول أدوية وعقاقير. 
*كيف تستخدم الإسبراى؟
*                                   يتم استخدامه 200 مرة (200 رشة) كل واحدة منها تحتوى على كمية 0.5                  ملجم وينبغي إمالة الزجاجة بزاوية صحيحة لضمان دخول المحلول للأنف                  وامتصاص الشعيرات الدموية التي توجد بداخله للنيكوتين ومن ثَّم للدم.

*                                  - طريقة الاستخدام:*

                                                   1-                                                    خلع الغطاء.






                                 2-                                                    إذا كنت ستستخدم زجاجة الإسبراى لأول مرة أو بعد توقف لمدة 2 – 3                  أيام, عليك برش من 7 – 8 مرات محتويات الإسبراى في الهواء ثم                  استخدامها في الأنف (الابتعاد عن الأطفال عند رشها وعلى مسافة                  بعيدة منك أيضاً) .






                                 3-                                                    توضع أعلى زجاجة الإسبراى في إحدى فتحتي الأنف بحيث تكون في مواجهة                  خلف الأنف مع الضغط بقوة وبسرعة مرة واحدة.






                                 4-                                                    ترش ضغطة واحدة في الفتحة الأخرى (وقد لا تحتاج إلى ذلك في                  النهاية).

                                 5-                                                    تغطى الزجاجة مرة أخرى بعد الانتهاء وحفظها بعيداً عن متناول يد                  الأطفال، وبعيداً عن الضوء.

                                 6-                                                    وفى حالة ترك الاستخدام لمدة 2 – 3 أيام ينبغي الرش منها في                  الهواء، مع العلم بأن ذلك يقلل من عدد الجرعات في الزجاجة.

                                 7-                                                    عندما تصبح فارغة يتم التخلص منها على الفور.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              


*                                  عدد الجرعات ومدة استخدامها؟
* *يعتمد تكرار استخدام الإسبراى على عدد السجائر التي تدخنها ومدى                  قوة تأثير* *مكوناتها:*
                                  - يمكنك                  الرش منها حتى مرتين في كل فتحة أنف في أي ساعة تختارها وتشعر فيها                  بالحاجة إلى تدخين سيجارة، وألا تزيد هذه الجرعة على 64 رشة على                  مدار اليوم الواحد والتي تساوى رشتين في الساعة الواحدة لكل فتحة                  لمدة 16 ساعة .. وقد تحتاج إلى أقل من ذلك.

                                  - يمكنك                  الاستمرار في استخدام إسبراى الأنف لمدة ثمانية أسابيع.

                                  - بعد                  مرور الثمانية أسابيع ينبغي الإقلاع عن استخدام "Nicorett                 Nasal Spray"                  على مر أسبوعين إلى نصف الكمية وبعد مرور أسبوعين آخرين يتم التوقف                  كلية عن هذا الإسبراى والذي يكون من مؤشراته القدرة على الاستجابة                  معه برشه في فتحة أنف واحدة.

                                  - إذا                  شعرت بالرغبة في التدخين مرة أخرى لا تحاول زيادة الجرعات أو                  التدخين في الوقت ذاته، وبدلاً من ذلك استعن بالآخرين للتغلب على                  الأزمة وعليك بشغل نفسك بالأعمال الكثيرة.

                                  - اللجوء                  إلى الطبيب على الفور في حالة أخذ جرعات كبيرة أو استخدام الأطفال                  للإسبراى.

*الآثار الجانبية لإسبراى الأنف:
* *                                  1-                 قد تمر بإحدى هذه الأعراض (أعراض عامة):*
                                  أ‌- العطس.
                                  ب‌- احتقان                  الحلق.
                                  ج- رشح الأنف.
                                  (وهذه الأعراض تختفي مع تعود الجسم عليه).

                                  2-                  *                 مع التدخين تظهر الأعراض التالية:*
                                  أ‌-  غثيان.
                                  ب‌- صداع.
                                  ج- الشعور بالدوار.

*                                  3- أعراض التقليل من النيكوتين:*
                                  أ- الشعور بعدم الراحة.
                                  ب- صداع.
                                  ج- عصبية.

 *4- أعراض مع اضطرابات الأنف*, والتي يتم الملاحظة فيها بسوء                  الحالة يتم اللجوء فيها إلى الطبيب على الفور.

*                 5-                                   أعراض نادرة الحدوث:* 
                                  - عسر هضم.
                                  -                   نزيف الأنف.
                                  - تنميل.


* طريقة حفظ  الإسبراى والحفاظ:*
*- *                                  الالتزام بتاريخ الاستخدام ( ليس قبل المحدد له أو بعد انتهائه). *                                  -*                  حفظه بعيداً عن الضوء.
                                  - الاحتفاظ به بعيداً عن متناول الأطفال أو الحيوانات.
                                  - التخلص من الزجاجات الخاوية في صناديق القمامة.


-----------------------------------
ملاحظة آخيرة
- رغم قلة ضرر الآثار الجانبية الا انى لا افضل البدائل الطبية السابق ذكرها, افضل اكثر الاعتماد على اعظم هبة اعطاها لك الرب وهى التخيل + استخدام بديل عادى مثل اللبان أو المصاصة أو  بنبونى+ الثقة والايمان بقوة بانك تستطيع الاقلاع عن التدخين فقط اذا اردت ذلك 

- تذكر دائما ان الرب اعطاك هذا العقل الفائق التعقيد والقدرات ليس لكى تقول انا لا استطيع بل لكى تقول انا استطيع (باستخدام قدراتى + بالايمان باسم المسيح الذى يستطيع كل شىء )
​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*حوار مع سيجارة !!!!!!!*

*موضوع عن التدخين قام بكتابته مجموعة من الشباب​وهو عبارة عن مقابلة بين مذيعة وسيجارة​*
المذيعة:* بعد السلام نقدم لكم ضيفتنا التي تدخل بيوتنا برضانا أو رغما عنا فنرى حملها صغارنا وكبارنا ...نراها بعدة أشكال وألوان ولها عدة نكهات ضيفتنا الحارقة ... نقدم السيجارة فأهلا وسهلا.*​السيجارة: *شكرا ...شكرا لهذا الترحيب وأنا مشتاقة جدا للجميع لمحبوبتهم التي لا غنى عني لديهم فنراهم يتركون نومهم لأجلي وبعضهم يلتقطون أعقابي من النفايات ومش بس هيك أنا مع كل فخر أقرب للمرء من زوجه. *​المذيعة: *وكيف تقومين بكل هذه الإغراءات ؟*​السيجارة:*أقوم بتجدد دائم ومستمر فتراني أظهر بأشكال جديدة وجذابة أيضا ولي عدة أشكال وأحجام وكمان بعدة نكهات تناسب جميع الجنسيات من نساء وذكور وكبار وصغار ...لأن منزلي المثير وبألوانه الزاهية التي لا تقاوم فأنهم يحملوني في كل أوقاتهم فأنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا أجيد فن الخداع. ​*المذيعة: *ما هو هدفك من كل هذا ؟*​السيجارة: *لي أهداف كثيرة منها تدمير حياتك...صحتك قدر استطاعتي من قلب ورئة ومثانة ... كما أنني أغلى من كل كنوزهم فأنا نفسي كنز. *​المذيعة: *كنز؟!! لماذا؟​*السيجارة: *الجميع يريد استخدامي مهما غلا سعري ويقدمونني في حفلاتهم الكبيرة والصغيرة بغض النظر عن رائحتي الكريهة ورمادي المتطاير بكل مكان وآثاري السلبية على الصغار والمرضى والأصحاء أيضا فأنا أهم من علبة اللبن ومن رغيف الخبز على الرغم من أهميتهم وتراني أتحكم بأرواحهم كما يتحكم السيد بعبيده وتراهم ينظفون من أجلي ولا ينزعجون مما أسببه من روائح وأمراض فأنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا أول شيء تفعله عندما تفتح عينيك في الصباح أن تستنشق من عطري وآخر شيء وقبل أن تغمض عينيك تقرأ بشفايفك قصيدة الحب والاشتياق حتى مجيء النهار. *​المذيعة: *ما مبدأ عملك؟​*
السيجارة: *أنا أحمل ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي تعشقه الخلايا أكثر من الأكسجين فتمتصه وتتلذذ به فأعيش في خلايا الشخص الذي يحبني وأسكن في رئتيه وأقوم بإنامة الشعيرات التي تعمل على طرد الأوساخ من الرئتين​*.

المذيعة: *ما ردك لمن اتهمك بالمخربة؟*​السيجارة: *مخربة؟! طبعا أنا بريئة من هذا الاتهام ولا يستطيع أحد لومي على شيء ما فلو أحرقت منزلا فإن صديقتي النار تخفي آثاري في الهواء ولا يجرؤ أحد أن يوجه لي اللوم ...آه على صديقتي المخلصة التي أسعد كثيرا لرؤيتها فهي تعلم أنني أكره الكسل فنحن متفاهمات جدا نكمل بعضنا بعض بالحيوية والنشاط ​*المذيعة: *وهل تعتقدين بأن هناك من يحبك رغم كل هذا ؟​*السيجارة:* طبعا ، من دون شك بدليل أن مصانع التبغ التي تتزايد في أنحاء العالم والتجارة بي رابحة دوما فتكلفتي بسيطة بالنسبة لسعري الباهض وهذا يسبب لهم ثروة هائلة. *​المذيعة: *ما هو تعليقك بالمثل القائل "يقتل القتيل ويمشي بجنازته" هل ينطبق عليك؟*​السيجارة: *مثل جميل ، بل هو المثل المفضل لدي فعندما يموت من يشرب سم النكوتين عبر أوراقي فأنه لا يكتب على شهادة الوفاة "مات بسبب التدخين" بل لأسباب طبيعية أي لن يذكرني أحد على الإطلاق هذا وقد يظهر له قبل وفاته الكثير من الأمراض مثل السعال والذبحة الصدرية والسرطان ...والمضحك أنه أثناء الجنازة تجد أصدقاؤه وأقرباؤه وأبناؤه الذين ورثوني يحملونني ويخففون حزنهم عن طريقي، فتخيلي ذلك! *​المذيعة: *وهل يشتكي منك أحد ؟​*السيجارة: *أعوذ بالله ! هل يجرؤ أحد ، بل يثبتون لي حبهم عمليا بأن يدخنوا أمام أطفالهم وآبائهم وهم أعز ما لهم ولأجلي يضحون بكل شيء ، بصحتهم وصحة أبناءهم ناهيك عن الافتقار المادي الذي يصيبهم من أجلي... وترى أسنانهم صفراء ورائحتهم من الخارج كريهة والالتهابات الحادة هذا غير الثقوب في ثيابهم وأثاثهم وأحيانا أثار حروقي على جلودهم ورغم كل هذا فأنا صديقة وفيه لهم يجدونني في كل وقت يحتاجونني فيه.​*المذيعة: *ما أسوء كابوس في حياتك؟ والذي يؤدي إلى تدميرك؟*​السيجارة: *التخلص مني ومقاومة اغراءاتي خاصة بالطرق  المختلفه ونشرات التوعية بين الشباب خاصة فتراني بعد تعب شديد من الإقناع والإغراءات الكثيرة يأتي مثقف واعي لينزع مني عرق جبيني فهذا الشيء لا يدمرني فقط بل يقتلني أيضاً.[/b]*​*المذيعة: هل من كلمة ختام لمدخنيك ؟​السيجارة: طبعا...طبعا... إلى كل أحبابي أنا جدا سعيدة بكم وأتمنى أن تزيدوا من عدد أصدقائي فأنا سأعتني بكم أكثر من أي شخص آخر وأستطيع أن أريحك من كل همومكم وآلامكم حتى من الحياة كلها إذا أردتم ذلك وأتمنى أن تورثوني لأبنائكم ولكم مني كل الحب. ​مع تحياتي وأشواقي : محبوبتك السيجارة.  ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 يوليو 2008)

*(¯`·._.·[ فهرس حملة منتدى الكنيسة ضد التدخين ]·._.·`¯)*

(¯`·._.·[ فهرس حملة منتدى الكنيسة ضد التدخين ]·._.·`¯)

اضرار التدخين
فى هذا القسم ستجد اضرار التدخين بشكل مفصل وبالصور


العوامل المسببة للتدخين
​
ما هى العوامل التى تسبب وتساعد على التدخين


دروس عملية للإقلاع عن التدخين
سنجد فى هذا القسم دروس عملية فى كيفية الاقلاع عن التدخين


تجارب لبعض الاعضاء الذين اصابهم المرض بسبب التدخين
ستجد فى هذا القسم تجارب لاعضاء او تجارب اصدقاء لاعضاء فى المنتدى اصابهم المرض بسبب التدخين


​تجارب للاعضاء الذين استطاعو بنجاح الإقلاع عن التدخين
ستجد فى هذا القسم تجارب ناجحة لاعضاء او اصدقاء لاعضاء فى المنتدى نجحو فى التخلص من التدخين بشكل نهائى


​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 يوليو 2008)

*suggestion*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> (¯`·._.·[ فهرس حملة منتدى الكنيسة ضد التدخين ]·._.·`¯)
> 
> اضرار التدخين
> فى هذا القسم ستجد اضرار التدخين بشكل مفصل وبالصور
> ...



مجرد اقتراح

​اولاً : نقل فهرس حملة منتدى الكنيسة ضد التدخين فى اول الموضوع 
ثانياً : فى نهاية الموضوع يجمع وينظم المواضيع التابعة للقسم الخاصة بها بشكل متسلسل 
مثلا المشاركات الخاصة باضرار التدخين توضع ورا بعض بشكل متتالى, المشاركات الخاصة بتجارب الاعضاء الناجحة توضع ورا بعض وهكذا
ثالثاً : يوضع عنوان رئيسي لكل قسم فى مشاركة مستقلة 
مثلا
قسم اضرار التدخين 
توضع فى مشاركة مستقلة 
----------------------------------------
1 قسم اضرار التدخين 
-----------------------------------------
ثم اول مشاركة خاصة باضرار التدخين
-------------------------------------
ثم ثانى مشاركة خاصة باضرار التدخين
وهكذا

رابعاً : نأخذ وصلة url لرقم المشاركة الخاصة بكل قسم رئيسي ونضعها فى القسم لمخصص لفهرس حملة منتدى الكنيسة للإقلاع عن التدخين.

اذا لم يكن الاقتراح واضح بالشكل كافى يمكننى عمل مثال محاكى للفكرة (ستاخذ اكثر من 3 مشاركات ويمكن حذفها بعد ذلك )




ً


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*طريقة سهلة للتوقف عن التدخين *​ 
*إن كنت من فئة المدخنين فمن المؤكد بأن عنوان هذا الكتاب سيثير في داخلك الكثير من مشاعر الرفض وستنتابك رغبة ملحة في تجاهل الموضوع برمته والانتقال إلى صفحة أخرى. ولكن قليلا من الصبر، فأنت في النهاية لن تخسر شيئا هكذا يقول ألن كارن البريطاني الجنسية ومؤلف هذا الكتاب. *​ 
*وبتجاهلك هذا الكتاب، ستفوتك فرصة ذهبية في التخلص من إدمانك من دون أية معاناة أو صعوبات سبق وواجهتها أو واجهها الآخرون لدى محاولتهم الامتناع عن التدخين. ليس ذلك فقط بل ستفوتك فرصة متعة الشعور بالتحرر ومتابعة حياتك بصورة تضيف إليك الكثير من التألق والسعادة بعيدا عن العديد من المخاوف مثل زيادة الوزن وفقدان طقوس متعة التدخين التي ارتبطت بصورة مباشرة بروتين حياتك. *​ 
*وإن لم تكن من فئة المدخنين فإن هذا الكتاب سيساعدك في حماية أبنائك أو أصدقائك ومن تعرفهم من الانقياد إلى حالة إدمان السجائر وتحصينهم بصورة فعالة. *​ 
*يعتمد الكاتب في طرحه على محور واحد وهو التحرر من الخوف المرتبط بفكرة الإقلاع عن التدخين والذي يؤكد بأنه السبب الوحيد الذي يحول بيننا وبين إمكانية التوقف عن التدخين مدى الحياة. جميع المدخنين يرغبون في الإقلاع عن التدخين وسيجدون بأن تلك الطريقة سهلة جدا ومضمونة لتحقيق رغبتهم. *​ 
*إن الخوف الأكبر للمدخن هو من بقاء تلك الحاجة الملحة لتدخين سيجارة طيلة حياته والمكسب الكبير هو ليس في التحرر من التدخين بل من الخوف. غير أن هذه الأمنية لن تتحقق إلا عندما يتمكن المدخن من قراءة هذا الكتاب حتى الصفحة الأخيرة. *​ 
*كان مؤلف هذا الكتاب محاسبا ناجحا، وقبل توقفه عن التدخين نهائيا كان يدخن مائة سيجارة في اليوم الواحد. وحينما وصل إلى حالة يرثى لها في عام 1983 وبعد محاولات عديدة فاشلة للإقلاع عن التدخين، اكتشف تلك الطريقة الأشبه بالمعجزة على هذا الصعيد. ويكفي القول بأن كتابه ترجم إلى عشرين لغة وما زال مطلوبا في الأسواق وذلك إلى جانب شبكة العيادات الموزعة في مختلف بلدان العام وأشرطة الفيديو والأقراص المدمجة التي تتمحور حول نفس الموضوع. *​ 
*وقد ساعد هذا الكتاب عشرات الآلاف من الناس في إقلاعهم عن التدخين وهو يضمن للقاريء بنسبة 95% النجاح في التحرر من تلك العادة. *​ 
*يتناول هذا الكتاب الذي أصدرته دار نشر بانجوين البريطانية الشهيرة في 142 صفحة من القطع المتوسط موضوع الخوف من فكرة التوقف عن التدخين، والمعاناة من عدم إشباع تلك الحاجة الملحة لتدخين سيجارة كي تمنحنا مساحة من الراحة. الخوف من فقدان تلك المتع الخاصة المرتبطة بالتدخين بعد وجبات الطعام، أو لدى التعرض لحالة التوتر، أو مواجهة ضغوطات نفسية شديدة، أو لدى حاجتنا للتركيز والتفكير، والأهم من ذلك الخوف من تغيير شخصيتنا. غير أن الخوف الأكبر للمدخن هو من بقاء تلك الحاجة الملحة لتدخين سيجارة. *​ 
*ويؤكد المؤلف بأن الشعور الداخلي المبهم الذي ينتاب المدخن أو حالة الفزع التي تنتابه لمجرد طرح فكرة التوقف عن التدخين، سببها الخوف. علما بأن المدخن لن يتحرر من خوفه إذا استمر في التدخين لأن السجائر في حد ذاتها هي منبع هذا الخوف. *​ 
*وعادة التدخين في البداية لم تكن أبدا اختيارا شخصيا للمدخن أو برغبة منه، بل كانت محاولات أولى لدى جميع المدخنين أدت في النهاية إلى حالة الإدمان. *​ 
*والمكسب الكبير في اتباع الطريقة السهلة ليس التوقف عن التدخين بل في التحرر من الخوف الداخلي من معاودة التدخين يوما ما. ويؤكد الكاتب بأننا لننجح في التحرر، علينا إن كنا مدخنين أن لا نتوقف عن التدخين حتى ننتهي من قراءة الصفحة الأخيرة من هذا الكتاب. *​ 
*والمزايا الخاصة بتلك الطريقة تتلخص فيما يلي: *
*1) قوة تأثيرها التي تعادل قوة الإدمان على التدخين. *
*2) عدم التعرض للآثار الجانبية الخاصة بالتوقف عن التدخين. *
*3) لا تحتاج تلك الطريقة لقوة الإرادة. *
*4) لا صدمات في العلاج. *
*5) عدم الحاجة إلى أية عناصر مساعدة أو أدوية خارجية. *
*6) عدم ازدياد الوزن. *
*7) طريقة مضمونة بلا انتكاسات. *​ 
*وينتقل المؤلف من فصل إلى آخر عبر مجموعة من التساؤلات تغطي في مجملها كافة الجوانب التي يتعرض لها المدخن لدى محاولاته المستمرة للتوقف عن التدخين. *​ 
*«سأعالج العالم للتخلص من التدخين» *​ 
*ذلك ما ذكره الكاتب لدى تطبيقه العملي والناجح لتلك النظرية. *​ 
*وينطلق المؤلف في مقدمة كتابه من محاولة تفكيك الفخ الذي يقع فيه المدخنون والمتمثل فيما يلي:*
*1) المدخنون يستمتعون بالتدخين *
*2) التدخين اختيار المدخنين *
*3) التدخين يبعد الملل والتوتر *
*4) التدخين يساعد على التركيز والاسترخاء *
*5) التدخين عادة *
*6) التوقف عن التدخين يحتاج إلى قوة إرادة *
*7) المدخن يبقى مدخنا مدى الحياة. *
*8) اعتقاد البعض أن قولهم للمدخن بأن التدخين يدمر الصحة سيساعده في الإقلاع عن التدخين. *
*9) بدائل التدخين، كالمنتجات التي تحتوي على القليل من النيكوتين مثل اللصقة واللبان وغير ذلك. *​ 
*التحرر من عبودية التدخين هو الهدف وليس الإقلاع عن التدخين. *​ 
*ويستعرض الكاتب في المقدمة تجربته الشخصية مع الإدمان وفشل كافة محاولاته للتوقف مما دفعه للاستعانة بطبيب التنويم المغناطيسي. وهو يحذر من ذلك ومن تسليم إرادتنا لطبيب لا نعرف عنه شيئا. *​ 
*ويسعى المؤلف من خلال هذا الكتاب إلى وضع تفكيرنا في إطار مفهوم الطريقة السهلة بعيدا عن أية معاناة يمكن أن نتعرض لها خلال اتباع الأساليب التقليدية. *​ 
*واتباع الطريقة السهلة يدفعك إلى الشعور لدى توقفك عن التدخين بالتحرر وبحماس الإقبال على الحياة، كمن أخبروه فجآة بأنه قد شفي تماما من مرض عضال. *​ 
*ويبين الكاتب بأن أسباب صعوبة الإقلاع عن التدخين باتباع الوسائل التقليدية تعود إلى ما يلي: *​ 
*1) الإقلاع عن التدخين ليس هو المشكلة الحقيقية *
*2) التحذير من مضار التدخين على الصحة يزيد من حالة الخوف الكامنة لدى المدخن مما يدفعه إلى التدخين أكثر من ذي قبل. *
*3) جميع أسباب التوقف عن التدخين تجعل تلك المحاولات أكثر صعوبة وذلك، لأن فكرة الإقلاع عن التدخين تعني التخلي عنه وهذا المفهوم متمثل في التضحية، والتضحية ترتبط دوما بالتخلي عما هو أثير لدينا. وأيضا لأن المدخن يخلق في ذهنه حاجزا يجمد تفكيره ولأننا أيضا لا ندخن للأسباب التي يجب أن نتوقف لأجلها. *​ 
*وتعتمد الطريقة السهلة على تجاهل جميع الطرق والأساليب والوسائل السابقة التي تدفعنا إلى التدخين، والتركيز على السيجارة بحد ذاتها وسؤال أنفسنا ما يلي: *​ 
*1) ما الذي تقدمه لنا السيجارة؟ *
*2) هل تشعرنا حقا بالمتعة؟ *
*3) هل علينا أن نمضي حياتنا ونحن نقحم السيجارة في فمنا؟ *​ 
*وجمالية الحقيقة، هي أن السيجارة لا تقدم لنا شيئا على الإطلاق، ولا تمتلك أية مزايا تمنحها للمدخنين. وما يقوله المدخنون عن متعتهم الخاصة في التدخين، مجرد مبررات وهمية. *​ 
*ومهمتنا الأولى هي في دحض تلك الأوهام، والوعي بحقيقة «أننا لا نملك شيئا في الأصل لنتخلى عنه الآن». *​ 
*لمَ يواجه المدخنون صعوبة في التوقف عن التدخين؟ *​ 
*جميع المدخنين يرغبون بلا استثناء في التوقف عن تلك العادة. ومن لا يفكر في التوقف، هل يسمح لأولاده بالتدخين؟ وسيكون جوابه، «أبدا.. بالتأكيد لا». *​ 
*والمحاولات الأولى للتدخين كانت دوما ترتبط بصورة الرجل أو المرأة في المجتمع، فهي من دلائل استقلال الشخصية والاعتداد بالنفس والتمرد على المجتمع والشخصية المعاصرة والناجحة على صعيد العمل والحياة الاجتماعية والمرتبطة بالقوة. وأكبر مثال على ذلك الأفلام السينمائية والمسلسلات التلفزيونية التي نشاهدها منذ ابتكار التلفاز وحتى الآن. *​ 
*والمدخن يمضي حياته وعضلات جسده وشرايينه تجاهد على الدوام لاكتساب حاجة الجسد من الأكسجين، إلى جانب تلوث رئتيه والمذاق والرائحة الكريهة للتدخين واصفرار الأسنان وغير ذلك. وما الذي يحصل عليه المدخن بالتأكيد لا شيء إنها عبودية كاملة لحياتنا. *​ 
*وجميع المدخنين يرثون لحالهم في داخل أنفسهم، ويمضون حياتهم حاملين تلك الظلال الداكنة لإدمانهم التدخين في عقلهم الباطن. *​ 
*ويفاجئنا الكاتب بمفهوم جديد مرتبط بالإعلام وغسل أدمغتنا منذ الطفولة بأن التدخين عادة يصعب التخلص منها. ولكن هل هذا صحيح؟ الجواب، أن التدخين ليس عادة بل هو إدمان النيكوتين وهذا هو سبب صعوبة الإقلاع عنه. غير أن الجميل في الأمر أن الجسد يتحرر من النيكوتين خلال ثلاثة أسابيع فقط. والذي يدعو إلى التساؤل، إذا لماذا يصعب التخلص من تلك العادة؟ ولماذا لا نستطيع إقناع المدخنين بالتوقف عن التدخين؟ *​ 
*الفخ الخفي *​ 
*إنه الفخ الوحيد أو العادة الوحيدة التي لا تشدك إليها بأية مغريات كلذة الطعم أو الرائحة الجميلة أو التأثير الإيجابي على الجسد.إنه الفخ المرتبط بالوهم، الوهم الإعلامي الذي خلقته شركات التبغ قبل مئات السنوات وروجت له من خلال صورة اجتماعية زائفة لا ترتبط بمؤثرات التدخين على الإطلاق. *​ 
*غير أن صعوبة التدخين التي تزيد كلما حاولنا التوقف لا تختلف أبدا عن بقية الألغاز التي يسهل حلها لدى كشف غموضها ومعرفة مفاتيحها. *​ 
*واعتمادا على ذلك علينا أن نعرف السبب الحقيقي لاستمرارنا في التدخين والمتمثل في السببين التاليين: *​ 
*1) إدمان الجسد للنيكوتين *
*2) الوهم الإعلامي وغسل أدمغتنا منذ الطفولة. *​ 
*والنيكوتين أسرع مادة يمكن إدمانها، وسيجارة واحدة فقط كفيلة بإيقاعنا في الفخ مدى الحياة. وكل جرعة من النيكوتين تصل إلى الدماغ عبر الرئة بسرعة أكبر حتى من الهيروين الذي يحقن في العرق . ونظرا لسرعة انخفاض نسبة النيكوتين في الدم، بمعدل نصف الكمية خلال نصف ساعة من تدخين السيجارة، وإلى ربع الكمية بعد ساعة، فإن هذا يفسر التدخين المتواصل للمدخن. *​ 
*والامتناع عن التدخين لا يعرض الجسد لأية آلام عضوية، بل عوارضه تكمن في الجانب النفسي مثل الشعور بالفراغ أو الخواء الداخلي وعدم الشعور بالأمان، وفقدان الثقة بالنفس والتوتر والانزعاج وغير ذلك. *​ 
*ومعاودة التدخين تتمثل في محاولة ملء هذا الفراغ أو استعادة المشاعر المفقودة. *​ 
*ويلخص الكاتب الأسباب التي تمنع المدخن من معرفة الأسباب الحقيقية لتدخينه في النقاط الثلاث التالية: *​ 
*1) منذ الولادة ونحن عرضة للوهم الإعلامي *
*2) لأن عوارض التوقف عن التدخين لا تحمل ألما جسديا في حين يعيد التدخين حالة الاطمئنان والثقة بالنفس. *
*3) والسبب الحقيقي جهلنا بأن النيكوتين يؤثر في جسدنا بصورة عكسية، أي أننا عندما لا ندخن نشعر بالمعاناة ولأن التدخين في المراحل الأولى غير ملموس النتائج فإننا نعتقد بأننا لم نتأثر به. *
*وبالطبع فإن السيجارة وحدها التي تحظى بالأهمية كلها. وعلى المدخن أن يدرك بأن توقفه عن التدخين لا يفقده أبدا تلك المتعة التي يتوهم وجودها. *
*ويمكن للمدخن أن يقارن عادة التدخين بعادة الطعام لإدراك الفرق الشاسع بينهما والوعي بالحالة التي يخلقها فينا التدخين. *
*1) نحن نأكل لنعيش ونطيل حياتنا، في حين أن التدخين يقصر عمرنا فقط *
*2) للطعام مذاق لذيذ وممتع، بينما التدخين سام وضار. *
*3) تناول الطعام يمنحنا الشعور بالشبع، ولا يولد الجوع فينا مجددا مثل كل سيجارة ندخنها. *​ 
*تفكيك الوهم الإعلامي والعقل الباطن: *​ 
*العاملون في صناعة الإعلام يدركون تماما التأثير القوي للعقل الباطن، ومن خلال تصويرهم للمتعة والنشوة التي يكتسبها المدخن يحققون هدفهم . وتلك الشركات تمول وترعى العديد من الأفلام الحربية والاجتماعية التي تمثل إما بحث الجنود عن أعقاب السجائر ولهفتهم لأخذ نفس منها أو في شخصية البطل الواثق من نفسه والسيجارة أو السيجار يظهران دوما في المواقف الحرجة أو الرومانسية ولكأنها ترفد البطل بقوة خفية. *​ 
*وعلينا كمدخنين أن نعمل على إعادة برمجة عقلنا الباطن وإعادة بناء قناعاتنا في هذا الشأن وطرح السؤالين التاليين على أنفسنا: *​ 
*1) لماذا ندخن؟ *
*2) هل نحتاج السيجارة حقا؟ *​ 
*والجواب بالتأكيد لا. أما لماذا ندخن، فلأننا وقعنا في الفخ ومن الصعب علينا التوقف الآن، لأننا على قناعة في داخلنا بأننا نقوم بحرمان أنفسنا من حاجة أساسية لنا. *​ 
*ويستعرض الكاتب ويفند الحالات التي يظن المدخنون بأن السيجارة تساعدهم على تجاوزها، ويبدأ بحالة التوتر التي يسعى من خلالها المدخن لتهدئة أعصابه بتدخين سيجارة، في حين أن النيكوتين يزيد من تعب الجهاز العصبي. وكذلك بشأن الملل وفي حالة الحاجة إلى التركيز حيث يقوم النيكوتين يمنع وصول الكميات المعتادة من الأوكسجين إلى الدماغ مما يضعف القدرة على التركيز. *​ 
*أما فيما يتعلق بشأن الاسترخاء، فإن أفضل أوقات المدخن هي التدخين بعد تناول وجبة طعام والاسترخاء. وموعد الوجبه في الواقع هو موعد توقفنا عن العمل، حينما نجلس ونسترخي بعد أن أشبعنا جوعنا وروينا عطشنا، غير أن المدخن لا يستطيع الاسترخاء لأن عليه إشباع المارد في داخله وتزويده بالنيكوتين. *​ 
*والطريقة السهلة في التوقف عن التدخين، تدعونا لنسأل أنفسنا ما الذي نتخلى عنه؟ والجواب، لا شيء. غير أن الذي يجعل الأمر صعبا هو الخوف من حرماننا من عاداتنا ومتعنا والخوف من مواجهة ضغوطات الحياة اليومية من دونها. *​ 
*والإعلام يوهمنا بأننا أضعف ولا نملك المقدرة على مقاومتها، وبأن السيجارة قد ولدت نفسها داخلنا وسنفتقد أنفسنا بفقدانها. *​ 
*وهنا علينا أن نتذكر بأن السيجارة لا تعوض الشعور بالحاجة أو الفقدان بل تخلقه فينا. *​ 
*وعلينا بالمقابل تذكير أنفسنا بالفوائد الكبرى التي يحظى بها المدخنون لدى تحررهم من تلك العادة والمتمثلة فيما يلي: *​ 
*1) اكتساب الثقة بالنفس والشجاعة *
*2) التحرر من العبودية *​ 
*3) عدم المعاناة من الظلال الداكنة لسلبيات التدخين الكامنة في عقلنا الباطن. ويشبه المؤلف حالة إدمان التدخين بالمثال التالي، شاب يستيقظ في الصباح ليفاجأ بوجود حبة حمراء على خده. يسرع إلى الصيدلي الذي يعطيه المرهم، وما إن يدهن الحبة حتى تختفي. يشعر بالسعادة وتمضي الأيام وبعد أسبوعين تظهر الحبة مجددا ولكن بحجم أكبر، يسارع الشاب بدهنها بالمرهم فتختفي ويتنفس الصعداء. وما إن ينتهي الأسبوع حتى تعاود الحبة الظهور مغطية مساحة أكبر من الوجه، فيسارع لشراء الكريم ودهنها، ثم يبدأ ظهور عدد أكبر من الحبات وفي أماكن متفرقة ويجد الشاب نفسه مضطرا لشراء كميات كبيرة من المرهم والاحتفاظ به على الدوام معه وخلال رحلات سفره. *​ 
*وحين اقترح أحدهم عليه زيارة طبيب يحكى الكثير عن مهارته، ذهب الشاب وهو منهك معنويا وماليا. وحينما أشار إليه الطبيب بالتوقف عن استخدام المرهم اعترض الشاب بشدة، وأخبره بأن ذلك يعني انتشار الحبوب في كافة مساحات جسده، غير أن الطبيب نجح في إقناعه بالمحاولة. واكتشف الشاب بعد مضي بضعة أيام بأن الحبوب تلاشت وتبين له بأن المرهم كان يخفيها عن السطح فقط من دون معالجتها مما ساعد في تكاثرها المستمر. *​ 
*ويشبه المؤلف هنا النيكوتين بالمرهم وبخوفنا من العوارض التي تكون وهمية وغير فعالة على نقيض تأثيرها الخارجي مثل خوف الشاب من عدم استخدام المرهم. *​ 
*الطرق التقليدية المتبعة للتوقف عن التدخين، ومنها قوة الإرادة، تخضع لبعض السلبيات. إذ أن مفهوم قوة الإرادة يحمل الوجه الآخر له في التضحية بما هو ثمين وغال على النفس. وبالتالي فإن القرار المعتمد على قوة الإرادة يبدأ مع شعور بالأسى والفقدان والتوتر، مما يساعد المارد الداخلي المرافق للوهم الإعلامي بغزو العقل ليبدأ بتقديم أعذار منطقية لمعاودة التدخين مثل: *​ 
*1) الحياة قصيرة ويمكن أن أموت في أية لحظة *
*2) اخترت وقتا غير مناسبا، فظرفي الحالي لا يسمح، على الانتظار حتى تهدأ الأمور. *
*3) لا أستطيع التركيز وأنا في النهاية مدخن ولن أكون سعيدا بدون سيجارة. *​ 
*وما حدث أن المدمن قد غير رأيه من دون مقاومة، ولحسن الحظ بأن منطق المارد غير صحيح، وعلى العكس فإن حياة غير المدخن أكثر سعادة، غير أن الوهم وحده دفع المدخن إلى الاستمرار في التدخين. *​ 
*ونظرا لأن جميع محاولات التوقف عن التدخين تبدأ بصورة مؤلمة. وكل من نجح في الصمود لبضعة أيام أو أشهر أو سنوات، يبقى في داخله الشعور بالحرمان من تدخين سيجارة واحدة على الأقل، ويحسد المدخنين على سعادتهم. وهذا الشعور بالمعاناة أو الحاجة للسيجارة يبقيه ضمن فئة المدخنين المتوقفين مرحليا، لأنهم عاجلا أم آجلا سيعودون إلى عادتهم. *​ 
*ومعاناة المدخن تكمن في صراع العقل حيث تصبح فكرة التدخين هاجسا لا يفارقه، وتهيمن المخاوف والتساؤلات التالية على فكره مما يدفعه إلى الشعور بالاكتئاب: *​ 
*1) كم ستسمر حالة الرغبة في التدخين؟ *
*2) هل سأكون سعيدا مجددا؟ *
*3) هل سأستمتع بتناول وجبات طعامي بعد الآن؟ *
*4) كيف سأتحمل التوتر في المستقبل؟ *
*5) هل سأجد متعة في الحياة الاجتماعية لاحقا؟ *​ 
*وبينما يعيش المتوقف عن التدخين على أمل أن تتحسن الأمور ويتجاوزها، فإن السيجارة تصبح أكثر قيمة وأهمية. *​ 
*التقليل من التدخين *​ 
*لا فرق بين من يدخن خمس سجائر في اليوم أو عشرين، فالقليل يوقعنا في نفس الشرك ويغذي المارد الكامن في داخلنا. ومحاولة تقليل عدد السجائر في اليوم الواحد أكثر ألما وضررا علينا من التوقف قطعيا، وذلك لأن ساعات اليوم نمضيها ونحن بانتظار السيجارة التالية مما يجعلنا نستمتع بكل سيجارة ندخنها لتصبح محور حياتنا وتفكيرنا. *​ 
*كما يحذر الكاتب من القول الذي يتفاخر به غير المدخنين حينما يطلبون تدخين سيجارة واحدة، ويؤكد بأن هذه المقولة وهما يجب التحرر منه، فبداية الانزلاق إلى الهاوية تبدأ بالسيجارة الأولى وهي كفيلة لإيقاعنا بشرك الإدمان. ويوصي الكاتب بأن نكون حازمين في فكرنا بشأن السيجارة الأولى. كما أن على المدخنين قبل توقفهم أن يذكروا أنفسهم بما يلي: *​ 
*1) ليس هناك ما أتخلى عنه، بل الكثير لأكسبه *
*2) عدم النظر إلى السيجارة كوجود، بل إلى حياة ملوثة بالمرض. *
*3) لست مختلفا عن الآخرين، فأي مدخن يستطيع التحرر من التدخين بسهولة. *​ 
*وعلينا أن ندرك بأن المراهقين والمدخنين بكافة فئاتهم، لم يختر أي منهم في البداية أن يكون مدخنا أو مدمنا في بعض الأحيان. لذا فإن جميع المدخنين يشعرون بتورطهم، أي أنهم يكذبون على أنفسهم وعلى الآخرين لتبرير تورطهم. *​ 
*اختيار الوقت المناسب *​ 
*وبغض النظر عن الأسباب التي تدفعنا للتوقف عن التدخين، فإن عامل الوقت يبقى مهما جدا. ويستحسن في البداية اختيار الظرف المناسب خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة المقبلة والتي لا نتعرض خلالها إلى ضغوط نفسية وحالات توتر شديدة، أما ما عدا ذلك فإن القرار يبدأ بالقناعة*. ​


----------



## *أميرة بكلمتي* (5 يوليو 2008)

ترك التدخين خلال خمسة ايام

ان شاء الله سوف نقدم لك الطريقه التى تساعدك على الاقلاع عن التدخين والتى

ثبت فاعليتها فى العالم كله حيث استخدمها

حوالى 20 مليون مدخمن بنجاح واقلعوا عن التدخين وحيث ثبت علميآ ان التدخين

يقلل من القدره الجنسيه بنسبه لا تقل عن 30% ويؤدى الى الشيخوخه

المبكره ولقد وضعت هيئه الصحه العالميه التدخين على قائمه أسباب

الوفاه يليـه الايدز ثم الادمان

يشرف على تنفيذ هذه الطريقه فى مصر الدكتور/ حسن امين شحاته

رئيس جمعيه محاربه التدخين بالقاهره الذى تمكن

من مساعده اكثر 5120 مدخآ حتى الان

الطريقـــــــــــه

اليــــــوم الاول

يردد المدخن لنفسه وبرغبه قويه انه لن يدخن على الاطلاق

ثم يبدا يومه بشرب كوبين من الماء بعدها يتنفس تنفسا عميقآ وفى كل مره

يعد من 1>>>>5 ثـم يركع(( ركوع الصلاه)) ويخرج النفس من الفم ثم يكح ثلاث مرات مع رفع

*الحجاب الحاجز فى كل مره مما يؤدى الى رفع كفاءة الرئه

الحصول على دش فاتر او ماء بارد فى الصباح الباكر لمده ثلاث دقائق

مع تدليك الجهه اليسرى من الصدر والذراع الايسر بفوطه مبلله بالماء

حتى يحمر الجلـــد وذلك لتنقيـــه الدم من النكوتين

*بعد ذلك يمارس رياضـه المشى لمسافـــــه 500 متـــر

* المواظبه على شرب الماء بحيث لا تقل عن لترين مع تناول عصير البرتقال والليمون

* بعد الظهر يحضل على دش مره اخرى مع التدليك

* قبل النوم يقوم يومه بشرب كوبين من الماء بعدها يتنفس تنفسآ عميقآ وفى كل مره

يعـد من 1>>>>>> 5 ثـم يركع(( ركوع الصلاه)) ويخرج النفس من الفم ويكح ثلاث مرات

مع رفع الحجاب الحاجز فى كل مره ويحصل على دش للمره الثالثه مع نفس التدليك


اليــــــــــــوم الثانــــــى

يكرر ما سبـق مع تغير منطقه التدليك الى منطقه الصدر الايمن والذراع الايمن

مع الدعاء الى الله بنيه صادقه ان يساعده على الاقلاع عن التدخين


اليـــــوم الثالـــــث

تكـرار ما سبق مع تدليك منطقه البطن والظهر مع الدعاء الى الله


اليـــــوم الرابـــــع

تكـــرار ما سبق مع تدليك الساق اليســـرى فقـــط

اليـــــــوم الخامــــس

نفس البرنامج مع تدليك الســــــاق اليمنـــــى فقط



اخـــــــى تذكر ان السيجاره التى تدخنها تحتوى علــــــى

حوالـــــى3000 مركب كيميائــــــى​


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*


----------



## *أميرة بكلمتي* (5 يوليو 2008)

الانسحاب من التدخين




* الإقلاع عن التدخين:
- إنه من الواجب أن تعرف وتتفهم أسباب الغضب والاحتجاج علي السيجارة، ولماذا ندعوك للانسحاب من هذه العادة السلبية؟

دعونا نسميها عملية انسحاب وليست إقلاع لأن الانسحاب ينطوي علي معني الحصار الذي تفرضه عليك نار السجائر ولهبها..

فلابد من إيجاد وسيلة ما تجعل هذا المستعمر (السجائر) يفك حصاره وينسحب بهدوء.
وستكون حيلتنا هذه المرة هي وسيلة الإقناع أو "الاقتناع" بمزايا الانسحاب من التدخين، وإذا ما نظرنا نظرة عامة سنجد أن حوالي 68% من المدخنين لديهم الرغبة الحقيقية في الإقلاع عن مثل هذه العادة، وبالرغم من ذلك فإن نسبة النجاح تمثل 6% فقط . أما الأشخاص الذين يبذلون محاولات جادة تمثل نسبة النجاح لديهم 50% للإقلاع بشكل نهائي. أما النسبة الباقية فبالرغم من فشلها يكفي أن مثل هذه المحاولات تقلل نسبة الدخان الذي يغزو جسدهم بمعنى آخر أن هذه المحاولات ليست مضيعة للوقت علي الإطلاق. 


* مدى استجابة الجسم بعد ترك آخر سيجارة:

الوقت بعد تناول آخر سيجارة


الاستجابة الجسمانية

    * بعد 20 دقيقة

    * بعد 8 ساعات


    * بعد 24 ساعة
    * بعد 48 ساعة


    * بعد 72 ساعة



    * بعد أسبوعين وحتى ثلاثة أشهر

    * بعد شهر وحتى تسعة شهور



    *

      عودة ضغط الدم والنبض إلي معدلهما الطبيعي.
    *

      عودة معدلات أول أكسيد الكربون والأكسجين إلي نسبتها الطبيعية في الدم.
    *

      قلة فرص الإصابة بأزمات القلب.
    *

      نمو نهايات الأعصاب بشكل طبيعي، كما تعود حاستي الشم والتذوق للعمل بكفاءة.
    *

      ارتخاء الشعب الهوائية واتساعها، وزيادة كفاءة الرئة للقيام بعملية التنفس.
    *

      زيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية بالإضافة إلي الجهاز التنفسي (الرئة) بنسبة 30%.
    *

      اختفاء السعال تدريجياً.
    *

      قلة الإصابة بعدوي الجيوب الأنفية.
    *

      انتهاء حالة الإرهاق الذي يشعر بها المدخن.
    *

      اختفاء ضيق التنفس وقصره.
    *

      إعادة نمو الأهداب في الرئة.
    *

      قلة فرص الإصابة بعدوى الجهاز التنفسي.
    *

      ازدياد الطاقة بشكل كلي. 


ويعتبر أول أسبوعين من ترك السيجارة هو المعيار الذي يمكن أن يقاس به مدى النجاح أو الفشل في الإقلاع عن التدخين، وعلي المدخن ألا يجد حرجاً في أن يطلب يد العون ممن هم حوله خلال هذه الفترة. وتبدأ أعراض الانسحاب في الظهور علي المقلع بعد حوالي أربع ساعات من شرب آخر سيجارة، وتبقي ذروتها بين ثلاثة إلي خمسة أيام وتنتهي بعد حوالي أسبوعين.

1- الأعراض الجسمانية:
- تنميل في الأيدي والأرجل.
- إفراز العرق بغزارة.
- اضطرابات في الجهاز الهضمي والأمعاء.
- صداع.
- احتقان في الحلق.
- سعال.
- الإصابة بنزلات البرد.
- بعض الاضطرابات في الجهاز التنفسي حيث يتم تنقية الرئة في هذه المرحلة من آثار الدخان.

2- الأعراض النفسية والعقلية:
- يعاني المدخنون بكافة أنواعهم (الشره أو المعتدل) من الأعراض التالي ذكرها:
- الأرق.
- التشوش الذهني.
- التوتر.
- الشد العصبي.
- فقد التركيز.

3- الاكتئاب:
عندما يفشل المدخن في ترك هذه العادة، لاعتقاده بأن السيجارة هي علاج لما يواجهه من إحباطات أو ضغوط في حياته، أولتصوره أن هذا الدخان اللعين يمكنه من السيطرة علي غضبه ويزيد من قدرته علي التركيز والإحساس بالرخاء النفسي. لكن الشيء الذي يجهله المدخن أن "الإمساك بالسيجارة" يخفي وراءه الإحباط الحقيقي بل أن الدخان هو الذي يسبب هذا الشعور ولا يساهم في منعه، ويظهر ذلك بوضوح في المراحل الأولي من ترك السيجارة. التشجيع والمساندة من جانب الأشخاص الذين يحيطون بالمدخن هما علاج لهذه الحالة أو بتناول بعض العقاقير التي تحل محل النيكوتين في تأثيره ولكن إذا تطور الإحباط إلي حالة اكتئاب واستمرت لفترة طويلة لابد من استشارة الطبيب في أسرع وقت ممكن.

4- الزيادة فى الوزن:
أعلم أن هذا العائق يشغل تفكير كافة المدخنين، في معظم الحالات تحدث زيادة طفيفة في الوزن وعلي فترة قصيرة لأن التدخين يساعد علي حرق 200 سعراً حرارياً في اليوم الواحد، وبعد الإقلاع تنتظم عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويتم هضم الطعام علي نحو أفضل كما يزداد معدل الأنسولين مما يمكن الجسم من معالجة كميات أكبر من السكر اللازمة للطاقة .وبمعنى أعم وأشمل ازدياد كفاءة وظائف أعضاء الجسم وعملها علي نحو سليم.


----------



## jesus_son (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*من بين الناس اخدتينى واخدتى ولا عمرك ادتينى
وحاجات كتير عرفتينـــى وياريتــنـى مـا كنت عرفت
بقوللك امشى وسيبينى ولا يوم تـــــــانى تناديــنى
وياريت ابدا مــا تجيــنــى دانا منـــــك يـــاما تـــعبت
حياتى راحت معاكى شبابى فاتنى بهواكى
اول مرة للؤاكى ياريتنى انا كنت هربت
دا انا شفت الموت بعينى وانتى اللى بتقربينى
منه وبرضه تبيعينى وكويس انى لحقت
لحقت نفسى من الهلاك وسنين عدت فى عذاب معاك
مليانة شوك لا شوك ايه دى اشواك
قضيت حياتى بالطول والعرض وكأنى ميت وعايش عالأرض
والشتا بقى حر وصيفى برد وآخرها دمار نفسى وبتهد
يا سجارتى خديها كلمة منى عشانك بكتب وليكى بغنى
والوقت اهو جه وابعدى عنى دخانك ده خلاص خنقنى
صحتى راحت منى فى ثانية قبلك انا كنت حاجة تانية
كان نفسى اعيش وانسى الدنيا ولقيتنى انا ليكى بتشد
كنت رياضى وبصحتى وبحسد نفسى على قوتى
لكن من بعدك يا بلوتى اعصابى بقت تتشد
وياريتنى بقيت عصبى وخلاص كرهتى كمان فيا الناس
وقتلتى اجمل احساس ان انا كنت فى يوم رياضى
ومسكتينى يابنت الناس وعاملتك انا على اساس
ان انتى عندى الاساس وخلاص كده بقت عادى
استحملت الشوك سنين فاتوا عليا ودلوقتى حزين
بس احزن انا على مين مبقتش انا ليكى فاضى
وانا ليكى بقول اخر كلام امشى وحتى منغير سلام
هرميكى خلاص هرمى الآلام وارجعى يا حياتى للعادى

دى كتابة كنت كاتبها فى اليوم اللى بطلت فيه الزفتة اللى اسمها سيجارة و بعدت عنها لأنها جرحتنى كتير فى صحتى و فى نفسيتى و بين اهلى واصحابى

دلوقتى الموضوع ده بقى مكان مناسب للكتابة بتاعتى و انصح بجد كل واحد انه ينسى القرف دى لأن ايه الفايدة انك تدخل جوه جسمك دخان و تخرجه تانى ؟؟ وكده كده مش بيفيدك ده بيضرك

يعنى ياريت نفكر بعقلنا شوية منغير مانقول ده هاينصح ده ولا كلام مجاملات يتقال لأن بصراحة انا ناس كتير قالتلى بطل عشان صحتك عشان فلوسك عشان كذا كذا كذا وانا مقتنعتش غير لما قعدت مع نفسى كده وفكرت بعقل ولقيت انى بضيع عليها كل حاجة فى حياتى وبعد كل ده بتأذينى وتضرنى مش بتفيدنى

يالا عشان طولت عليكم هسيب كل مدخن يفكر بعقله ومش هانصحه بس هقوله كلمة واحدة " فكر كويس "

سلام ونعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*، لو أن أحدنا وضع أمام المدخن أفخر طعام يشتهيه ، ثم أُخبر أن في هذا الطعام سماًّ الفئران ، أتراه يأكله أتراه يمسُّه بيده ؟ لا لالالالالا .. فكيف يدخن المدخنون وهم يعلمون أن في كل سيجارة سمَّ فئران ، بل أشد فتكاً من سم الفئران ؟*


*فلو علم المدخنون حق العلم مدى خطورة التدخين لما دخنوا سيجارة واحدة .
ويؤكد تقرير منظمة الصحة العالمية أن عدد الذين يلاقون حتفهم أو يعيشون حياة تعيسة مليئة بالأسقام والأمراض المزمنة نتيجة استخدام التبغ ، يفوق دون ريب عدد الذي يلاقون حتفهم نتيجة الطاعون والكوليرا والجدري والسل والجذام والتيفوئيد والتيفوس مجتمعة في كل عام . ويقول تقرير الكلية الملكية للأطباء في إنجلترا إن ثلاثة من كل عشرة يدخنون سيلاقون حتفهم بسبب أمراض ناجمة عن التدخين ، وإن أغلب الباقين سيعانون من أمراض لها علاقة بالتدخين

فالتدخين هو أحد أهم أسباب جلطة ( احتشاء ) القلب ، كما أن يسبب سرطان الرئة والفم والمثانة والبنكرياس والقضيب وعنق الرحم . كما يسبب السكتة الدماغية والتهاب القصبات المزمن . وللتدخين علاقة بالعنانة عند الرجال والعقم عند النساء .
وتأكد أن فوائد التوقف عن التدخين تبدأ منذ اليوم الأول الذي تقلع فيه عن التدخين ،
الفم والمريء والمثانة وغيرها من السرطانات .

فإذا اقتنعت تماما بضرورة الإقلاع عن التدخين ، فأعلن ذلك أمام جميع أصدقائك وزملائك في العمل . فالخطوة الأولى هي اتخاذ القرار الحازم بالإقلاع عن التدخين .

ولا شك أن معظم الطرق التي استخدمت في الإقلاع عن التدخين قد كانت ناجحة عند كثير من المدخنين . فالبعض يلجأ إلى استعمال السجائر قليلة النيكوتين لأسبوع أو اثنين ، ثم يقلع عن التدخين نهائيا . وآخرون يستعملون لبانة النيكوتين أو لصاقة النيكوتين . والبعض يجد التوقف التدريجي عن السجائر لخفض عددها يوميا وسيلة مجدية .

نصائح تساعدك على ترك التدخين !!!!!!!!!!!​​*

*-1. حدد الوقت الذي تنوي فيه التوقف عن التدخين ، في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع مثلا

2- . قبل أن تتوقف عن التدخين ، حاول أن تغير نوع السجائر إلى نوع لا تحبه من السجائر . ثم اتلف السجائر والكبريت وصحون السجائر التي لديك . 

3--. قم بزيارة طبيب الأسنان ، ودعه يزيل عن أسنانك بقع النيكوتين 

4- ابتعد عن أصدقائك المدخنين وأشغل نفسك في اليوم الذي تقلع فيه عن التدخين بأعمال كثيرة . اذهب إلى أماكن خالية من التدخين كالمخازن الكبرى وغيرها .


5- استعمل العلكة ( اللبانة ) أو أقراص النعناع والفواكه عندما تشتهي تدخين سيجارة ما .

6- لا تحمل معك سجائر ، ولا تدخن مباشرة عندما تفكر بالتدخين . انتظر مضي عدة دقائق. وخلال هذا الوقت حاول أن تغير العمل الذي كنت تقوم به .

7- ابتعد عن كل ما يثير رغبتك في التدخين ، ولا تدخن أبدا أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون .

8-.فكر دوما في الآثار السيئة التي يتركها التدخين على صحتك . وفكر في المال الذي توفره على نفسك وعائلتك بالإقلاع عن التدخين .

9-. نظف أسنانك ثلاث مرات يوميا ، وتناول كمية كبيرة من الماء والعصير وأكثر من تناول الفواكه والخضار ، ومارس نوعا من الرياضة. 

10-. عليك أن تتوقع حدوث بعض الأعراض عقب التوقف عن التدخين كالصداع والسعال والإمساك والدوخة والتهيج وتغير المزاج أو بعض الهمود . ولكن لا تشغل بالك أبدا بهذه الأعراض ، مهما كانت شديدة ، فإنها لا تهدد حياتك بالخطر ، وعادة ما تختفي خلال أسبوع أو اثنين . وتذكر دوما كم تجني من التوقف عن التدخين . 


11-انظر إلى نفسك تجد أن رائحتك أجمل ، وتنفسك أسهل .

12-. تذكر أن التوقف عن التدخين ليس سهلا ، إلا أنه ليس مستحيلا . ولا تشعر بالخجل إن فشلت في الإقلاع عن التدخين لأول مرة ، بل حاول التوقف من جديد .*


----------



## totty (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*ســـــــيجـــــــــاره تــــــتـــــــــحــــــــدث*

*
أنا لفافة من التبغ صغيرة الحجم, أنيقة المظهر، عُرِفتُ من قديم الزمان ، ولي اصدقاء كثيرون في كل مكان ، ألبس رداءً جميلاً من الورق الأبيض ، واسكن داخل علبة انيقة مزينة برسومات جميلة ، تجدني في كل مكان ،

فانا احتل مركزاً ممتازاً في جيوب اصدقائي ، واستقر على مكاتبهم نهاراً وتحت وسائدهم ليلاً ، واشغل مكاناً كبيراً في واجهات المحلات ورفوف الدكاكين وأملأ يافطات الاعلانات الضخمة ذات الالوان المضيئة . وتجد صورتي في الجرائد اليومية والمجلات ، ورائحتي تملأ جو الصالونات والقطارات وعربات الترام .

ان اصدقائي يخلصون لي اشد الاخلاص فيقدمونني الى اصدقائهم ومعارفهم . ويبالغون في اكرامي فيصنعون لي علباً من ذهب ويشعلونني بولاعات من فضة ،

وقد توطدت صداقتي بالكثيرين منذ زمن بعيد فان 90% من اصدقائي تعرفوا بي وهم بعد احداث في سن المراهقة ، اذ وجدوا فيّ شبعاً لغرورهم وعلاجاً لمركب النقص فيهم ، اذ اظهرهم بمظهر الرجولة واوحي لهم بالاعتداد بالذات فيتباهون بي أمام الآخرين ولا سيما من الجنس الآخر ،

ان اصدقائي من كل جنس ومن كل طائفة ، فيهم الغني والفقير ، العالم والجاهل ، الشيخ والشاب ، الرجل والمرأة . توطدت صداقتي معهم على مر السنين والأيام فأصبحت جزءاً لا يتجزأ منهم . ومهما طرأ عليهم من ظروف فانهم لا يتركونني ،

لقد مرض بعضهم ونصحه الطبيب بالابتعاد عني ولكنهم فضلوا البقاء في المرض على ان يبغضوني ، وبعضهم افلس واحتاج للقوت الضروري ليسد به رمقه ورمق اولاده ، ولكنه ازداد تشبثاً وتعلقاً بي .


لقد صدق أحد المعجبين بي حينما قال: "لقد عزمت ان اذهب الى الجحيم لأتمكن من اشعال سيكارتي هناك" .

ان اصدقائي على استعداد كامل للتضحية في سبيلي مهما كلفهم الأمر ولقد ضحّى بعضهم بماله وصحته ومستقبله وحياته الأبدية لكي يرضيني ،

انهم ينفقون عليّ بسخاء الآلاف المؤلفة ، فالذي يدخن 30 سيكارة في اليوم ، عندما يصل الى سن السبعين يكون قد انفق ثروة لا تقل عن ما يعادل ثلاثين الف دولار وخمسمئة أخرى على اعواد الثقاب .


أما عن قوتي وتأثيري فحدث ولا حرج 


 فأنا احوي 19 مادة كيماوية لكل منها تأثير خاص ، وأهم هذه المواد النيكوتين وحامض البروسيك والبيرودين والكرولين والفرفورال ، والكمية التي احتويها من هذه المادة الأخيرة تزيد على ما يوجد منها في اوقيتين من الوسكي وعن طريق هذه المواد المختلفة وبما لي من سلطان في تكوين عادة ، اضمن سيطرتي الكاملة على كل قوى الانسان حتى لا يستطيع الانفكاك مني .


وأنا اسير في طريق معيّن فأبدأ من اصابع اليد حيث اضع وصمتي عليها ثم انتقل الى الفم حيث اترك آثاري على الأسنان، ثم اتجه الى الحنجرة فالهبها ، ومن هناك انزل الى القصبة الهوائية حتى اصل الى الرئتين فاحدث احتقاناً والتهاباً في اغشيتهما المخاطية التي تشكو وتئن بصوت مرتفع يسمونه السعال الذي لا يتأثر بأي دواء من ادوية السعال المعروفة واحياناً اتسبب عن غير قصد مني في اصابة بعض اصدقائي بسرطان الرئة . ومن الرئتين اشق طريقي الى الدورة الدموية حيث اترك رواسبي على جدرانها فاصيبها بتقلص الشرايين وتجلط الدم احياناً ثم اصل الى القلب فازيد من عدد ضرباته وخفقاته . وفي امكاني ان اؤثر على المعدة فافقدها الشهية واصيبها بالتهابات قد تصل الى حد التقرح، وفي مقدرتي ايضاً ان اؤثر على الجهاز العصبي فاجعله قلقاً مضطرباً وعلى العينين فيصعب عليهما رؤية الأشياء بوضوح ، وقد حاول بعضهم ان يضعف تأثيري عليهم فوضعوا داخلي قطعة من الفلتر ولكنها لم تستطع ان تحجز سوى 10% مما احتويه . 


ولكن تأثيري الأكبر هو على نفسية اصدقائي ، فأوحي لهم باستحالة البعد عني واخيفهم وازعجهم من محاولة تركي ، وبذلك تضعف مقاومتهم تدريجياً ويفقدون ثقتهم بأنفسهم فيستسلمون ويصبحون لي عبيداً اذلاء .

وان كنت اسفه على شىء فــــــهــــــــو::

 أن بعضاً من أعز اصدقائي قد استطاعوا الافلات من قبضة يدي . لقد عرفوا الخسارة التي حلت بهم في السير معي وتأكدوا من الخطر المحدق بهم وبحياتهم الأبدية فصرخوا الى الله طالبين النجاة مني ووثقوا في دم يسوع المسيح الذي يطهر من كل خطيئة ،


فاصبحوا خلائق جديدة بمجرد صرختهم لله باسم الرب يسوع المسيح المخلّص العظيم الذي يخلّص كل من يؤمن به ، ليس من الخطيئة فحسب بل من نتائجها الأبدية الرهيبة ايضاً ويجعله بريئاً بغفران شامل لخطاياه السابقة واللاحقة عندما يُصدِر بحقه عفواً الهياً فلا احد يستذنبه .


هؤلاء الذين آمنوا بمسيح الله وكفارته عنهم تطهّروا بدمه الطاهر المُطهّر ، واعلنوا غضبهم عليّ فمزقوني ارباً ارباً وطرحوني ارضاً وداسوا عليّ بأقدامهم بقوة وسلطان المسيح العظيم . ومنذ ذلك الوقت انقطعت صلتي بهم وتحولت صداقتهم لي الى حرب شعواء اعلنوها علي لكي يفقدوني بقية اصدقائي الذين قد تكون انت واحد منهم ​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2008)

*من ضحايا التدخين !!!!!*

*أول ضحيه للتدخين :-​*- 
*اكتب لكم هذه القصه لكى تصفقون معى لكل شخص نجح في ترك السيجارة بل وعلي وجه الأخص من يصارعون من أجل تركها ويحاولون مرارآ.​**أترككم مع أحدى الاشخاص ليروى لكم قصته وقصة أسرته مع التدخين :-​**أبى لم يحاول مطلقآ أن يترك السيجارة ... وأتت المحاولة فقط عند اكتشاف إصابته بمرض السرطان واستطاع أن يتركها للأبد بموته بعد عام واحد فقط من معرفته بذلك وأنا افتقده الآن كثيرآ ...
فكان يدخن منذ أن كنت طفلآ صغيرآ أبلغ من العمر عشرة أعوام، وكانت بدايات أمى مع التدخين بعد 10 سنوات من زواجهما بسبب الضغوط والإحساس بزيادة وزنها ... أو السبب الأكبر من ذلك هى رغبتها في مشاركة أبى في شئ يفعله حتى يكون هناك توافق بينهما. وبالرغم أننى نشأت في هذه البيئة المدخنة لكننى لم أقع تحت براثن السجائر ولم أطرق باب التدخين ... ولم يتوافر لدى الدافع في يوم من الأيام، ربما يكون ذلك بسبب إصابتى بأزمة الربو ... ولا أعرف ما إذا كان ذلك يرجع إلي التدخين بصفتى مدخن سلبي أم أن هذا شيئآ وراثيآ ... أعلم تمامآ أن هذه العادة جذابة للغاية فهى مثل الطعام إذا قررت عمل رجيم (نظام غذائى قاسٍ) فأنت تتعذب وتتألم عند حرمانك منه. 
لذا كان أبى يدافع دائمآ عن حقوق المدخنين، وكلما كان يحذره شخص من مضار السجائر كانت الثورة والغضب هما رد فعله الطبيعى. وبذهابى للمدرسة فقد اكتشف أصدقائي أننى من عائلة مدخنة أولآ لرائحة ملابسى المليئة بالدخان وأزيز الصدر، وبمرور الأعوام حاولت أتناسي هذا الأمر لكننى لم أستطع حيث بدأت تظهر المشاكل الصحية البسيطة لأبى بتقدمه في السن وكنت أخبر نفسي بأن هذا نتاج العمر، كان سنه 53 عامآ ويعانى من مرض السكر، ارتفاع الكوليسترول، ضغط الدم، العقم، الإرهاق. 
ثم تزوجت ورزقت بأول طفل لى وأول حفيد لأبى وأمى، وانتهزتها فرصة لكى أقنع والدى بأن يودع السجائر من أجل هذا الطفل الوديع ... إلا أن كان رده علينا "ما الذى يجدى الآن، اترك بعد كل هذه المدة ... فمهما فعلت لن يأتى بنتائج إيجابية". 
وقد اتبعت أمى طريقآ آخر غير أبى عندما نصحها الطبيب باستخدام اللاصق والتزمت بالتعليمات وتركت السجائر بلا رجعة. وكانت ما تخشاه هو الزيادة في الوزن، لكن دافعها الأقوى في البقاء مع أحفادها لمدة أطول من الزمن كان هو المسيطر. أخذت قرار الامتناع و كان أبى ما زال على قيد الحياة، على الرغم من أنها بالمرأة التى لا تستطيع أخذ قرار إلا بتأثير منه، وكانت تدخن حوالى 3-4 علب فى اليوم، وجاء قرار الامتناع لأمى والموت لأبى في نفس الشهر "أكتوبر" فهو شهر حزن وألم وفي نفس الوقت نشوة وسعادة. ولاجدال أن أمى مازالت عرضة للإصابة بمرض السرطان لأنها أخذت تدخن لمدة عشرين عامآ لكنها علي الأقل حاولت وأصبحت صحتها تتحسن. 
أثناء فترة تدخينها كنت ابتعد عنها بقدر الإمكان واتجنب مصاحبتها في بعض النزهات ... كان الضيق يصيبنى لهذه المسافة والبعد الذى يوجد بيننا وكنت دائمآ أسأل نفسي هل هذا تصرف طبيعى ... في أن أكون بعيد  بهذا الشكل عن أمى وعدم مصاحبتها؟!!
وعلى الجانب الآخر، وبالرغم من معاناة أبى مع السجائر إلا أنه لم يعترف مطلقآ برغبته في الإقلاع عنها وكان يستشهد دائمآ بشخص في يوغسلافيا مات عن عمر يناهز 92 عامآ وكان لا يزال يشرب الكحوليات ويدخن السجائر ... أى أنه لا يوجد ضرر منها علي الإطلاق. 
وعندما شُخصت حالته علي أنها سرطان، أصابنا الذهول لأننا لم نكن نتوقع ذلك ... فبنيانه كان قويآ ورقيق للغاية وفجأة أخذ يشكو من آلام لعدة شهور عرف بأنه المرض اللعين الذى تمكن منه. 
ولم يكن ألم هذا المرض اللعين أو علاجه هو المعاناة ... لكن الألم عند معرفة الحقيقة ومواجهتها وأن هذا المرض من الصعب تداركه أو علاجه، وأن جودة حياتك لن ولا تستطيع تحقيقها بعد الآن. كما أن الألم يكمن في التصرفات التى تعكس مسئولية واهتمام وحماية مفرطة تريد أن تتركها لعائلتك من بعدك. 
وكان سيقودنى إلي الجنون بتصرفاته التى تعكس مصيره، لا أنكر أنه كان إيجابيآ في كل تصرفاته حتى قبل المرض وما زاد عليها إيماءاته التى تعكس القضاء والقدر مثل إخبار والدتى بأخذ أموال التأمين، كما بدأ يترك لحفيده بعض المقتنيات الخاصة به. 
وأنا لا أكتب هذه القصة لكى أثير عطف أو شفقة أى شخص يقرأها أو أود أن أعطى محاضرة له. ولو كانت هناك الكرة السحرية الزجاجية التى يستطيع الإنسان أن يرى من خلالها مصيره لكانت الحلول متاحة لأى شخص ... وكان أبى بوسعه أن يرى حفيده وهو يكبر أمامه ليس فقط الأربعة أعوام التى قضاها معه وإنما لفترة لايعلمها إلا الله. 
إننى افتقد حنانه، حمايته، رعايته، ذكائه، ولروحه المرحه. وأخطر شئ في الدنيا هو أن يكون هناك فجوة بين الذي يريد أن يحققه شخص وبين ما يكون مفروض عليه.​**وهذه رسالة موجزة للغاية من ضحية للدخان بطريقة غير مباشرة ...!!!!!!!

أتمنى أن تكون هذه القصه الاليمه ناقوس خطر يدق على باب كل مدخن وتجعله يأخذ قرار بترك هذه العاده السيئه قبل فوات الاوااااااان :smi420:.​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

7- التدخين والمريء :​
التدخين يسبب سرطان المرئ​





صورة لمرئ طبيعى لشخص غير مدخن







صورة لمرئ مصاب بالسرطان​


سرطان المريء يصيب الرجال أكثر من النساء , التدخين وشرب الكحوليات يزيد كل منهما خطر الاصابة بسرطان المريء ، وإذا كانا معآ فالخطر يزيد أكثر ويستفحل.

الأعراض :

إن سرطان المرئ فى مراحله الأولى لا تظهر  له أية أعراض ولكنها تشتمل على: 

-  صعوبة فى البلع أو الإحساس بآلام.
-  فقد للوزن حاد.
- آلام فى الحلق أو الظهر، أو خلف عظمة الثدى أو بين الكتفين.
- سعال مزمن أو خشونة بالصوت.
- قئ.
- سعال به دم.
وقد تكون هذه الأعراض لسرطان المرئ أو لأى حالات أخرى, وهنا تأتى أهمية الكشف الطبى المتخصص.

ولمنع حدوث الإصابة بسرطان المرئ بقدر الإمكان هو :

- الامتناع الفورى عن التدخين، وعدم التدخين منذ البداية.

*حقيقة مرعبة :*​
*83% من مرضى سرطان المرئ مدخنون.*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

8 - التدخين والفم والأسنان :​
*أولا : التدخين وسرطان الفم :*



فم مصاب بالسرطان​

من أخطر عواقب التدخين ويحدث عادة مع التدخين المزمن المكثف ومصيبته انه لا يظهر بمظهره الحقيقي الا في مراحله المتأخرة وفي البداية عادة مايكون غير مؤلم أو لا يجذب اهتمام المريض ومن أهم أعراضه: 

-ظهور تشققات مزعجه في الفم وحرقان في بعض أجزاء الفم 
-ظهور تقرحات مزمنه وعديده في اللسان أو في أسفل الغشاء المبطن للخدين أو الشفتين وتختلف في حجمها من قرح صغيرة الى أخرى قد تمتد على مساحات كبيرة من الغشاء المبطن لأنسجة الفم. 
-ظهور تضخمات أو بقع بيضاء مؤلمة في اللسان أو بطانة الخدين أو الشفتين وعادة ما يميل لونها الى البياض وقد يتغير عند البعض الى اللون الأحمر أو الأصفر أو البني أو الرمادي وذلك حسب الأطعمة والمشروبات المتناولة وطول فترة الاصابة بالقرحة. وهذا مايسمى بمرض الليوكوبليكيا والذي عادة ما يعتبر بداية التحول السرطاني. 

- صعوبة في المضغ والبلع و الكلام وحركة الفك .
- حركة الأسنان بطريقة غريبة تؤدي الى عدم الإطباق .
- تنميل في الشفتين أو اللسان أو مناطق أخرى في الفم فوجود مثل هذه الأعراض عند المدخنين انذار بالخطر يتطلب زيارة الطبيب المختص. 


*حقيقة مرعبة :*​
*86% من مرضى سرطان الفم مدخنون.​*


*ثانيا :التدخين و التهاب غشاء الفم :*

من أهم أعراض التدخين أيضا التهاب الغشاء المخاطي الفمي في كثير من الأماكن مثل سقف الفم واللسان والشفتين وذلك ناتج عن احتقان واحمرار غشاء الفم نتيجة أمتصاص الدخان والذي يخلخل الضغط داخل الفم، وكذلك الحرارة المنبعثه من احتراق التبغ ناهيك عن تأثير المواد الكيميائية المكونة للتبغ والتي تؤثر تأثيرا مباشرا على الغشاء الفمي. وينتج عن ذلك أيضا تشقق الأغشيه الفميه وجفافها وكذلك الشفتين والتي تتأثر كثيرا بذلك. وفي الحالات المزمنه تكون هذه الالتهابات بداية لظهور سرطان الفم وخاصة في وجود الالتهابات في سقف الفم لفترات طويله يؤدي إلى تأثر الغدد اللعابيه السطحيه الموجوده هناك وتظهر على شكل بثور حمراء تكبر وتنتفخ نتيجة انسداد قنوات هذه الغدد ومع الزمن قد تتحول الى نوع من السرطان الذي يصيب الغدد وهو ما يسمى الميكوابيديرمويد. 



*ثالثا :التدخين وأمراض اللثة:*





لثة مدخن​
 يعتبر التدخين سببا رئيسيا لما نسبته 75% من أمراض اللثه عند البالغين. وتعتبر أمراض اللثة المزمنة سببا رئيسيا في تساقط الأسنان. وما يحصل هو التهاب لثوي في بداية الأمر يمتد الى أنسجة اللثة المحيطة بالأسنان ويؤدي الى انفصال اللثة وتآكل العظم حول الأسنان مما يؤدي الى انحسار اللثة و الذي بدوره يؤدي الى تكشف جذور الأسنان مما يسبب حساسية الأسنان المفرطة عند تناول المواد الحارة والباردة ويعرض الجذور الى التسوس والذي أحيانا يمتد الى مناطق ما تحت العظم. وفي النهاية تكون النتيجة تخلخل الأسنان ومن ثم سقوطها أو خلعها. 

ومن آثار التدخين أيضا تناقص حدة حاستي التذوق والشم ونقص معدل افراز اللعاب مما يؤدي الى تأثر وظائف الفم بصفة عامه وهذا ما يعطي المدخنين شعور بالتقزز وعدم الراحه في أفواههم. 



*رابعا : التدخين و لون الأسنان واللسان :*




أسنان مدخن​
هذا التأثير الجمالي والذي يهتم به المدخنون مع أنه منظر فقط ويتجاهلون ما هو أهم وأخطر مما ذكرت سابقا. لماذا؟ لأنه جمالي ولا يريد المدخن أن يظهر بأسنان ملونة ورائحة كريهة امام المجتمع. فأسنان المدخنين عادة ما تتلون بلون قاتم ناتج عن تراكم مكونات الدخان على الأسنان وخاصة في ظل تواجد الكلس والجير. ويزداد اللون سوادا حتي يصبح المنظر بشعا وخاصة عند أولئك الذين لا يعتنون بنظافة الفم والأسنان ولا يزورون طبيب الأسنان باستمرار. وما يزيد الحال سوءا هو استخدام المساحيق المبيضة التي تؤدي الى ازدياد خشونة سطوح الأسنان وتأكلها مما يسبب ازدياد معدل تراكم الجير والكلس والبقع السوداء وكذلك يصاب المدخن بمعاناة من نوع آخر ألا وهي حساسية الأسنان المفرطة. 

*خامسا :روائح الفم الكريهة :*


أما يالنسبة لرائحة الفم فحدث ولا حرج فيتسابق المدخنون الى شراء أنواع العلك المختلفة والمحاليل ذات الروائح الزكية والمعاجيين التجارية والمكتوب عليها انها مناسبة للمدخنين وليست سوى انها للدعاية فقط . كما ان تأثيرها مؤقت فقط. فلماذا تلتفت اليهم وانت لديك العلاج الصحيح ألا وهو الامتناع عن التدخين؟؟!!. 

*سادسا : التدخين وعلاجات الأسنان:*

مضاعفات واخفاقات التدخين يؤدي الى نقص نسبة نجاح بعض علاجات الأسنان مثل زراعة الأسنان والتقويم وامكانية حصول مضاعفات مثل التهاب العظم عند خلع الأسنان. وبعض المدخنين حريص كل الحرص على أسنانه ولكن يفاجأ بانه لا يمكن أجراء جميع العلاجات السنية مثله مثل غير المدخن. فقد أثبتت الدراسات ان نسبة نجاح زراعة الأسنان أقل في المدخنين ومعرضة للفشل. وكذلك تأخر الشفاء والتئام جراح الفم بعد اجراء أي عملية جراحية في الفم مثل خلع الأسنان أو عمليات اللثة. وأحيانا قد يؤدي ذلك الى التهابات في العظم والتي تسبب كثيرا من الآلام .








والآن سنتطرق لطريقة استعمال التبغ وتأثيراتها المختلفة على الفم والأسنان :

*طرق استعمال التبغ :*​

التطرق إلى الطرق المختلفة لاستعمال التبغ أمر لا مناص منه إذ أن نوعية المرض ومكان حدوثه تتأثران تأثراً كبيراً بطريقة استعماله أكثر من أي شيء آخر. ومن الملاحظ اليوم أن هنالك طرقاً مختلفة في العالم لاستعمال التبغ ، وهذه تخضع للعادات الاجتماعية أو أن استعمالها يكون بطريقة يظن المدخن بأنها تقلل من تأثيرها.

أ- استعمال التبغ بواسطة السجائر هذه الطريقة أكثر شيوعاً من غيرها وهي أقل خطراً من الطرق الأخرى على الفم وإن كان تأثيرها على الشفتين أشد فعالية من غيرها بسبب الحرارة المنبعثة من السيجارة والتي تواجه الشفتين مباشرة. ولكن دخان السيجارة حيثما يدخل الفم يتبعثر على جميع أغشية الفم ولا يتركز على موضع معين. وطبيعي أن السجائر على نوعين، إما أن تكون مغلفة بالورق الاعتيادي وإما أن تكون مغلفة بورق التبغ نفسه فيكون تأثيره في الأول أقل منه في الثاني.

ب- استعمال التبغ بواسطة الغليون والنرجيلة والمبسم «التخم» وتأثير هذه الطرق يكون أشد من الأولى وخاصة عند استعمال الغليون. إذ أن المدخن يركز بغليونه على منطقة محدودة بصورة لا إرادية، ولذا تتأثر هذه المنطقة أكثر من غيرها ، بالإضافة إلى أنها تسبب إعوجاجاً للأسنان التي تواظب على مسك هذه الجسم الصلب باستمرار.

ج- مضغ التبغ بين الأسنان. تأثير التبغ فيها يكون أكثر من غيرها ، وهو تأثير كيماوي على غشاء الفم وبصورة مباشرة وخاصة على بطانة الخد وأرضية الفم واللسان . وتعمل على تخديش أنسجة هذه المناطق .

د- استعمال التبغ بوضعه تحت اللسان «السويكة» وهذه تشبه الطريقة الثالثة لحد ما ، لكنها تؤثر على أرضية الفم أكثر من غيرها وتسبب في كل الأحوال التهاب اللثة ناهيك عما تسببه من رائحة كريهة للفم .

التأثير الكيماوي للتبغ :
عند استعمال التبغ مباشرة أو كدخان يؤثر تأثيراً كيمياوياً إذ أنه يحتوي على المواد الكيمياوية التالية وهي 1. مشتقات البريدين puridine .
2. مركبات الأمونيا ammonia .
3. غاز الميثان marsh gas .
4. الكحول المثلى cohol al methui .
5. أجسام فينولية like bodies phenol .
6. مركبات القار tar componuds .
7. زيت الأمبايرومات empureumatic oils .
8. أول أوكسيد الكربونcarbonmonoxip.
9. النيوكتين nicotine .
فكل مادة من هذه المواد التي يحويها التبغ لها تأثيرها الكيمياوي على أنسجة الفم . أضف إلى ذلك ما لتأثير المواد الكيمياوية المعطرة والملونة من خطورة أيضاً تضاف للتبغ كما بينه العالم frins لعام 1928 حيث كتب أن المواد الكيمياوية المعطرة والملونة تضيف خطورة على التدخين أكثر بكثير من استعمال التبغ النقي .

التأثير الفيزيائي :

أولا: احتقان غشاء الفم - تأثير فزيائي تسببه السيجارة للفم، هو احتقان غشاء الفم إذ أن أمتصاص الدخان يخلخل الضغط داخل الفم وهذا يؤدي إلى احتقان الأوعية الدموية خصوصاً عند سقف الفم وبالتالي يؤدي إلى الالتهابات المزمنة المستترة .

ثانياً: الحرارة أما من الناحية الأخرى فإن الحرارة المستمرة المنبعثة من احتراق التبغ وأن كانت بسيطة لكنها تؤثر على بطانة الفم. فنلاحظ أن شفاه أكثر الأشخاص المفرطين بالتدخين تتلون بلون غامق وتتيبس وذلك نتيجة للحرارة أولاً والتخدش ثم التأثير الكيمياوي.

ثالثاً: تخدش الغشاء - من المعروف ان طبيعة الدخان تخدش الأنسجة المخاطية الرقيقة وأن استعمال التبغ بصورة مباشرة في الفم وبقاءه لمدة طويلة يؤديان إلى تخدش الغشاء المخاطي وهذا يؤدي إلى تثخنه وتغيير طبيعته.

رابعاً: الضغط المستمر على الأسنان
إن استعمال الغليون والمبسم وفوهة النرجيلة يعرض الأسنان لضغط مستمر وإن كان بسيطاً ولكنه بمرور الوقت يؤدي لا محالة إلى إعوجاج الأسنان وتغيير موضعها في الفك واحتكاكها، وهذا نتاج لما لهذه الآلات من صلابة فوهاتها. الليوكموبلاكيا تحدث هذه الحالة في مناطق متعددة من الفم كاللسان وبطانة الخد والشفتين ولكن نسبة إصابة اللسان بها أكثر من أي جزء آخر.
إذ أن اللسان هو العضو الأكثر مواجهة للدخان من غيره ففي الأيام الأولى للتدخين تظهر القرح والبقع الحمراء ثم تتحول إلى اللون الرمادي وبمرور الزمن يزداد تثخن سطح اللسان يوماً بعد يوم حتى يخشوشن ويتصلب سطحه ويفقد قابلية حساسيته للتذوق والحرارة وتحدد قابليته على الحركة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

9- التدخين والحنجرة :​
*يعتبر التدخين من أهم مسببات سرطان الحنجرة​ *




حنجرة مصابة بالسرطان​

سرطان الحنجرة يعتبر من أكثر السرطانات انتشاراً التي تضرب الرأس والعنق، وهو يشاهد عادة في المرحلة العمرية 50 إلى 75 سنة ويصيب هذا الورم الرجال أكثر من النساء وذلك بنسبة 10 إلى واحد.

ويشكل سرطان الحنجرة 5 في المئة من سرطانات الجسم كلها، ولكن هذه النسبة قد تقفز إلى 12 أو حتى 13 في المئة في البلدان التي يكثر فيها التدخين.


*ما هو سبب سرطان الحنجرة؟*


ان السبب الفعلي لسرطان الحنجرة ما زال مجهولاً، ولكن هناك عوامل خطرة لها دورها، في شكل أو بآخر، في التمهيد للإصابة بهذا السرطان، ومن هذه العوامل:

- التدخين، ان خطر التعرض لسرطان الحنجرة هو 30 مرة أعلى عند المدخنين أسوة بغيرهم من غير المدخنين، وهذا الخطر يزداد كلما زاد عدد السجائر المدخنة في اليوم الواحد. ان المشتقات السامة المنبعثة من حرق السجائر، كالقطران والبنزوبيرين والميتانول وسيانيد الهيدروجين وغيرها، تحدث في العشاء المخاطي المبطن للحنجرة تغيرات تؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى الإصابة بالسرطان. عدا هذا، فإن دخان السجائر يعمل على رفع حرارة الجو في الحنجرة إلى 42 درجة مئوية، وهذه الحرارة العالية تسبب حروقاً مجهرية تمهد الطريق لاســـتيطان الورم الخبيث.

- المشروبات الكحولية، فقد بينت التحريات البحثية ان هناك علاقة قوية بين شرب الكحول وسرطان الحنجرة. وإذا اجتمع شرب الكحول مع التدخين فإن هذا سيزيد من خطر حدوث سرطان الحنجرة.

*أعراض سرطان الحنجرة :*

> السعال المستمر الذي قد يكون وحيداً أو مترافقاً مع قشع مدمى.

> الألم في الحلق أو الرقبة.

> صعوبة في التنفس.

> صعوبة في البلع.

> ظهور كتلة ما في العنق.


*حقيقة مرعبة :​*
*90% من مرى سرطان الحنجره مدخنون.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2008)

*سن المراهقة والتدخين*

*سن المراهقة والتدخين​- كلمة العناد هي إحدى المرادفات الوثيقة الصلة بالمراهقة وسن الطيش كما يطلقون عليها، ودائماً ما يكون العناد في هذه المرحلة مرتبطاًً بالتمسك بالآراء 


التي تحمل في الغالب وجهة نظر خاطئة نظراًً لقلة خبرة الأبناء في هذه السن الحرجة والتي كما سبقنا وأن أشرنا أن المراهق يمر فيها بتغيرات فسيولوجية وعضوية طبيعية والتي يفسرها الكثير علي أنها عناد وطيش، ويبدو الأمر وكأنه معركة ينظر كل طرف إليها علي أنه لابد وأن يكون المنتصر فيها، فالآباء هم الجهة المسئولة عن تربية أبنائهم ويرون ضرورة الخضوع من قبل الأبناء ... والأبناء في هذه السن يشعرون من داخلهم أنهم قادرون علي تحمل المسئولية وليسوا في حاجة إلي تلقي الأوامر التي هي في الأصل نصائح إرشادية ويبدون رغبتهم في التحدي. 

ومن الأمور التي تثير جدلاًًَ ويقع فريستها الأفراد والنسبة العظمي منها تكون للشباب والمراهقين هي معضلة التدخين، فالمسئولية في المقام الأول والأخير هي مسئولية الآباء، ومن ثم كيف تقي ابنك/ابنتك من الوقوع فريسة لهذا السم القاتل؟!! 

- علي الرغم من مهاجمة ومحاربة التدخين، إلا أن الإعلانات الترويجية تملأ الشوارع ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة؟ والإعلانات هو وسيلة الإقناع لذلك عليك بالبدء بمحو آثار هذه الحملات الإعلانية حتى تنزع من تفكيرهم مفعول تأثيرها الفتاك، بأن تتناول المساوئ التي تتصل بالمظهر لأن الفتاة أو الفتي في هذه السن يعتني بمظهره ويعتبر أكثر شئ يؤرقه، فأنت بهذا تدخل مدخلاًً صحيحاًً لكي يقتنع بكل ما تقوله: مثل رائحة النفس الكريهة، تغير لون الأسنان والأصابع، امتلاء الملابس برائحة دخان السجائر، إلي جانب تذكيرهم بأن أصدقائهم من الجنس الآخر سينفرون منهم لأن هذا السن هو سن العواطف الجياشة. 

- الاحتراس من إمتلاك المراهقين السلع الترويجية والإكسسوارات الخاصة بشركات التبغ مثل "التي شيرت" ... وغيرها من الوسائل الدعائية الأخرى، لأن المراهقين يكونوا عرضة للبدء في عملية التدخين بنسبة تفوق ثلاث مرات نسبة الذين لا يمتلكون مثل هذه الإكسسوارات. 

- علمهم قوة الإرادة وتكوين رأي فردي دون التأثر برأي الأصدقاء الذين يلعبون الدور الأعظم في تكوين شخصية المراهق التي إما أن تكون سوية أو منحرفة، وذلك لبعد الأبناء عن آبائهم في هذه المرحلة العمرية للتحرر من السيطرة وإصدار قراراتهم بالمقدرة علي تحمل المسئولية. 

- زودهم دائماًً بالمعلومات الطبية الصحيحة المكتوبة عن التدخين وما يسببه من مضار جسيمة للصحة، لأن المراهق في هذه السن من الصعب اقتناعه بأي رأي يقدم له إلا من خلال براهين وأدلة فعلية علي ذلك. 

- إلي جانب المادة التعليمية قدم لهم أمثلة ونماذج من الأقارب الذين يعانون من سلبيات التدخين، لأن المراهق لا ينظر إلا تحت أقدامه أي ليست لديه نظرة مستقبلية لعواقب الأمور فهو لا يربط المشكلة بالمستقبل كأن تخبره أن التدخين يسبب لك العديد من الأمراض والتي لا تظهر عند تدخينه لأول سيجارة أو بعدها بمئات المرات وعليه فهو لا يقتنع بذلك مهما ذكرت له من أهوال ترتبط بالتدخين. ويمكنك أن تظهر هذه الجوانب السلبية بواقعية أكثر من مجرد الكلام بأن تضرب لهم أمثالا ممن تأثروا بسلبيات التدخين. 

- وللمدرسة دوراً هاماًً إلي جانب دور الآباء، من خلال تقديم برامج توعية ليس للطلاب المراهقين فقط وإنما لجميع المراحل التعليمية بدءاً من سن الحضانة "لأن التعليم في الصغر كالنقش علي الحجر". 

* هل تعرف أن الرياضة أيضاًً لها دوراًً فعالاً، حيث يمكنك أن تستند عليها كذريعة لإقناع الأبناء بعدم الانغماس في التدخين، وذلك لتضادها مع أي نشاط رياضي يمكن أن يمارسه الشخص. 

- "وتأتي القشة التي قسمت ظهر البعير" وهي ما الحل إذا كنت من إحدى المدخنين فكيف تقنع ابنك أو ابنتك إذا بترك السيجارة أبدأ بنفسك أولاًً حتى تكون وسائل الإقناع مجدية ... وإلا فعليك نسيان كل كلمة دونت هنا!!!.​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

10-التدخين والبنكرياس :​


التدخين والمشروبات الكحولية، أقصر الطرق للإصابة بسرطان البنكرياس.. هذا ما توصلت إليه مجموعة من الأطباء الأميركيين ونشرت نتائج أبحاثهم يوم الثلاثاء 25 _ 5 _ 2008 م
ومن المعروف أن البنكرياس الذي يقع في منطقة البطن، يبلغ طوله قرابة 15 سنتمتراً وعرضه نحو خمسة سنتمترات فقط، وهو المسؤول الأول عن إفراز العديد من الهرمونات الرئيسية خاصة الأنسولين الذي ينظم مستوى السكر في الدم.
ومن المعروف طبياً أيضاً أن الإصـابة بسرطان البنكرياس عادة ما تحدث بين السبعين والثمانين من العمر، وهو يصيب واحداً من بين كل 79 شخصاً.. أي ما نسبته 1،26%، والمسألة تعتمد على الكثير من العوامل كالتدخين وتناول الكحوليات والوراثة وغير ذلك الكثير. وتقدر جمعية أطباء السرطان في الولايات المتحدة أن يصاب 38 ألف أميركي بهذا المرض خلال العام الجاري، كما سيموت في الفترة ذاتها بسبب هذا المرض 34 ألفاً. 

*حقيقة مرعبة :*​
*تبين في نهاية البحث أن أولئك الذين اعتادوا على تدخين علبة أو أكثر يومياً، ولمدة أربعين عاماً.. أو علبتين يومياً، ولمدة عشرين عاماً.. أصيبوا بسرطان البنكرياس قبل سبع سنوات من المعدل الطبيعي.
75% من مرضى سرطان البنكرياس مدخنون.
​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

11-التدخين و القلب :​


نوبة قلبية​

يندرج تدخين السجائر على رأس قائمة مسببات الوفاة في كثير من البلدان وهو عبارة عن عادة إدمانية مقترنة بشكل وثيق بأمراض داخلية خطيرة تصيب الجسم 

ويعتبر التدخين عامل رئيسي في الإصابة بأمراض القلب وتصلب الشرايين، حيث كشفت أحدث الدراسة الطبية الحديثة أن التدخين يمثل أبرز العوامل التي قد تؤدي إلى زيادة مخاطر إصابة الفرد بضيق الصمام الأورطي، حيث يعمل دخان السجائر على تنشيط الخلايا التي تسهم في تضيق وتصلب الصمام.

وأوضحت الدراسة أن ألياف الكولاجين الموجودة في هذا الصمام وهي ألياف ضامة قوية تكون أكثر تيبساً وأقل مرونة عند المدخن مقارنة مع الحال عند غير المدخن.

وأشارت الدكتورة ساتو هلسكي من جامعة هلسنكي الفنلندية، إلى دور التدخين في زيادة مخاطر الإصابة بضيق "الصمام الأورطي" أحد صمامات القلب، مما قد يتسبب في معاناة الفرد من الفشل القلبي، مؤكدة أن ضيق الصمام الأورطي عند الأفراد يرتبط بالتقدم في السن، وقد لا تظهر أعراض تدلل على إصابة المريض إلا بعد تأثر وظيفة البطين الأيسر بشكل واضح.

*حقيقة تسعدك :*​
*قال باحثون ان الوفيات الناجمة عن مرض القلب في ايرلندا انخفضت بنسبة حوالي 50 في المئة خلال 15 عاما بفضل التغير في اسلوب الحياة وتحسن اساليب العلاج.

وكشفت الدراسة ان حوالي نصف نسبة النقص في الوفيات يرجع الى الانخفاض الكبير في عدد المدخنين واتباع نظم غذائي افضل*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

12-التدخين و الجهاز البولى :​
أثبتت العديد من الابحاث التي تم اجراؤها على ما تحويه السيجارة او التبغ الموجود في الغليون او السيجار الكثير من المواد السامة والمسرطنة التي تسبب الكثير من الاضرار والتي تبدأ من الجهاز التنفسي والجهاز العصبي إلى الجهاز البولي . ومن الاضرار التي تصيب الجهاز البولي للشخص المدخن والتي نصنفها الى حميد وخبيث فهي كالتالي:

*أولا :الأمراض الحميدة: *

٭ إن امتصاص مادة النيكوتين والتي تعتبر مادة سامة تتواجد في السيجارة، تؤدي هذه المادة الى قلة امتصاص الدم للأوكسجين الذي يعتبر المادة الحيوية التي يحتاجها الجسم، وتستبدل بمادة ثاني اوكسيد الكربون (سريع الامتصاص في الدم) مما يؤدي الى تشبع الهيموجلوبين به وبالتالي الى قلة وصول الدم النقي للكلى والى جميع اعضاء الجهاز البولي. 

٭ قلة الشهية في الأكل، مما يؤدي الى ضعف عام في الجسم وماله من تأثيرات لعمل الكلية للتخلص من الفضلات الزائدة وازالة الاملاح والاحماض الامينية وغيرها. 

٭ ارتفاع نسبة تكون الحصى في الكلى والمثانة، حيث تم نشر بحث في مجلة ال International journal of Urology M. مفاده حدوث حصى من نوع كالسيوم اوكسالات له علاقة وطيدة بكمية التدخين مما يصاحبه ارتفاع في ضغط الدم وزيادة الدهون بالاضافة الى الاصابة بأمراض القلب نشر في اليابان بواسطة Hamano.


*ثانيا : الأمراض الخبيثة :*

٭ سرطان المثانة البولية: 





سرطان المثانة​

أثبتت الابحاث ان التدخين يزيد من احتمال اصابة المثانة البولية بالسرطان، وان هذه النسبة تتناسب طردياً مع ازدياد عدد السجائر المدخنة ومدة التدخين، أي انه كلما زاد العدد وسنوات التدخين تتضاعف النسبة، وعند الاقلاع عن التدخين تقل هذه النسبة ولكنها لا تصل الى نسبة الشخص غير المدخن. 

ويوضح بحث نشر في Epidemiology عام 1994م عن طريق Sturgeon ent. العلاقة بين سرطان المثانة والتدخين، كما اشار الى ان السرطان له علاقة بالتدخين وكمية القهوة المستهلكة من قبل الشخص المدخن والتهاب الجهاز البولي. 

٭ سرطان الكلى: 

صدر في اليابان بحث نشر في مجلة Cancer Genet Cytogenet يثبت العلاقة التناسبية بين حدوث سرطان الكلى والتدخين، كما يصاحب هذه العلاقة تغير في عدد الكروموسومات التي يحدث لها العديد من التغييرات مما يؤدي الى حدوث السرطان، وهذه العلاقة تتناسب مع عدد السجائر المدخنة ومدة التدخين. أما الجين في الكروموسوم 5 فيقوم باحداث تغييرات عديدة تصاحب حدوث سرطان الكلى .


*حقيقة مرعبة :*​
*88% من مرضى سرطان المثانه البوليه مدخنون.*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

13-التدخين ومرض السكرى :​



مرض السكّري مرض شائع الحدوث ويعاني منه ملايين الناس حول العالم، وتوجد هناك العديد من العوامل التي تساعد على الإصابة بمرض السكّري مثل العامل الوراثي وحديثا وجدت عدد من الدراسات العلمية أن هناك عاملا آخر قد يساهم في الإصابة بمرض السكري ألا وهو دخول مكونات التبغ السامة للجسم عبر أنواع التدخين واستخدامات التبغ المختلفة كالسجائر والشيشة والسيجار .


وجدت العديد من الدراسات بان الإصابة بمرض السكّري تزداد لدى المدخنين مقارنة بغير المدخنين كما وجدوا أن هذه العلاقة تشمل أيضا المدخنين السلبيين ولكن بنسبة اقل مقارنة بالمدخنين أنفسهم وتم تفسير علاقة التدخين بالإصابة بمرض السكري من خلال: 

1- احتمالية تأثر البنكرياس بالسموم التي يحتويها التدخين. 

2- النيكوتين ومواد أخرى بالتدخين تزيد نسبة المقاومة لعمل هرمون الأنسولين على مستوى الخلايا insulin resistance 

3- تحفيز إفراز الهرمونات stress hormones التي تقلل من عمل هرمون الأنسولين. 

4- زيادة نسبة الإصابة بسرطان البنكرياس لدى المدخنين مقارنة بغير المدخنين.


----------



## جيلان (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

طبعا التدخين ليه فوائد كتير خلتنى افكر فى الموضوع  ده

يعنى مثلا
*المدخن لا يصاب بالشيخوخة
 لانه يموت فى شبابه
*لا يقترب الذباب منه
من كثافة الدخان
*يقدر يطفش اى حد مخنوق منه
*المدخن يتعرف دائما على اصدقاء جدد
لانه كل يوم عند دكتور
*لايدخل  اللصوص الى بيته
لانه يصدر صوت طوال الليل

يلا ادينى حليت السجاير فى عنيكوا
اى سيرفيس
اى حد يقلكوا حاجة قولوله بس الكلمتين دول


بس فى شوية اسئلة الاول كدى نجاوبها وبعدين نقرر

ممكن تسمى بالصليب او المسيح قبل ما تبدء شرب السجارة زى ما بتعمل قبل الاكل كدى لو عملت يعنى ؟

هل تقول الحمد لله عندما تنتهي من السيجارة ؟

هل هناك مأكول أو مشروب غير الدخان تطأه بحذائك عندما تنتهي منه ؟

هل يسرك أن ترى ابنتك او ابنك يدخن ؟


إذا طلب منك أن تصنف جميع المأكولات و المشروبات إما من الطيبات أو الخبيثات فأين تضع الدخان ؟

هل شرب الدخان من الصفات الحميدة التي تود أن يأخذها عنك أولادك ؟


هل  لما تهدى واحد سجارة شايف دى حاجة كويس ؟



هل يوجد أي طعام أو شراب غير الدخان يكتب على المنتج أنه ضار بالصحة ؟

هل كلفت نفسك مرة بالبحث عن تاريخ صلاحية السيجارة ؟

مسألتش نفسك ليه شركة السجاير The Eastern Company for smoke مثلا مبتعملش عروض
يعنى مثلا الى يجمع خمس علب ياخد الستة هدية
لا طبعا هما مش محتاجين يعملوا كدى لانك خلاص بقيت عبد ليهم واديتهم فرصة يتحكموا فى حالتك المزاجية و بقيت جزء من خط انتاجهم ويتحمكوا فيك
لو زودوا انتاجها تبقى فرحان ولو قللوا انتاجها او زودوا فى السعر تتجن وبتروح تجيب بردوا

وهل تعلم مدى تأثيرها على صلاحيتك الشخصية ؟

أنت تجادل و تقول أنها ليست محرمة بل مكروهة هل هناك عاقل يصر على أن يكون مكروها من ربنا ويدمر صحته؟

وبتقول انها حاجة بسيطة مع انك ممكن تشرب عشرين سجارة فى اليوم
مش دول يعملوا نتائج حاجة اجمد من السجاير ؟

كيف تنفق هذه الأموال على الدخان في سرور،بينما أنت تصارع في الحياة حتى تتمكن من الإنفاق على أهلك و تتأفف من الصرف عليهم؟

ماذا تسمي هذا التصرف ؟

من هو الأقل بلاهة الشخص الذي يدفع المال لشراء الدخان و شربه و إلحاق الضرر بنفسه أم الشخص الذي يأخد هذا المبلغ و يحرقه و يرميه في القمامة ؟

هل جهزت إجابتك لما يسئلك ربنا ليه مش بتعطى الفقراء او مش بتساعد حد ولو الرد انك مش لاقى تاكل
طيب لاقى تشرب سجاير ؟


ام هل تكون إجابتك إنني أنفقت ما زاد عن حاجتي في شراء الدخان ؟


أخي

لا تخادع نفسك و لا تكابر في قول الحق،ولا تتهرب من الحقيقة المرة قبل حدوث اى شىء اخر حيث لا ينفع الندم
​


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

14-التدخين والموت المفاجئ :​
أولا : الموت المفاجئ للبالغين :

إن ظاهرة الموت المفاجئ هي ظاهرة حديثة الظهور نسبياً، وتعتبر أول دراسة للموت المفاجئ هي دراسة فرامنغهامFramingham  وHeart Studyوالتي بدأت عام 1948م.

إن نصف الذين شاركوا في هذه الدراسة قد ماتوا الآن، وقد تم دراسة حالات موتهم بدقة كبيرة، 
ويعرف فرامنغهام الموت المفاجئ أنه الموت الذي يتم في مدة أقصاها ساعة بعد بدء الأعراض.
وبينت دراسته أن الرجال في عمر 45-75 عاماً والذين ماتوا بسبب أمراض القلب قد مات 60 بالمئة منهم موتاً مفاجئاً دون سابق إنذار!! 
كما بينت الدراسة أن سبب الموت القلبي المفاجئ هو الاضطراب المفاجئ وأنه مهما كانت العناية مشددة ولو تم إسعاف المريض بكل الوسائل، إلا أن هذا النوع من الموت يتمكن من النجاح في مهمته!
إن التدخين يرفع احتمال الموت المفاجئ ثلاثة أضعاف! حيث إن التدخين هو المسؤول عن ربع أمراض القلب التاجية CADفي العالم،
وهذه الأمراض معظمها ينتهي بالموت المفاجئ. الضغوط النفسية تؤثر في زيادة احتمال الموت القلبي المفاجئ، وكذلك المرحلة العمرية،
فقد بينت الدراسات أن المرحلة الأكثر تعرضاً للموت المفاجئ هي الأربعينات والخمسينات من عمر الإنسان. وهذه الفترة هي التي يكون الإنسان فيها في أشده أي يكتمل عقله. كما أن المصابين بمرض السكر لديهم احتمال كبير للموت القلبي المفاجئ .

ثانيا : الموت المفاجئ عند الأطفال والرضع :





يعتبر الموت المفاجئ أحد أهم أسباب موت الأطفال الرضع في السنة الأولى من عمرهم، ويموت فجأة في ألمانيا سنويا اكثر من 500 طفل تتراوح أعمارهم بين 8 أيام وسنة، رغم ان الفحوصات المنتظمة كانت تشيد بتمتعهم بصحة جيدة.

والموت المفاجئ هو الموت الذي يحصل فجأة لشخص يتمتع بصحة جيدة قبل الموت. والتدخين أحد الأسباب المؤدية للموت المفاجئ، ويمكن تفسير ذلك، بأن التدخين يؤدي إلى تضييق الشرايين الاكليلية التي تغذي القلب، وهذا يسبب ألماً يسمى بالذبحة الصدرية واذا كان الألم شديدا قد يؤدي الى احتشاء عضلة القلب وقد يصاحب هذا التضييق أو التقلص تكوين خثرات دموية تؤدي إلى انسداد الأوعية التاجية ويكون نتيجتها الموت المحتم والمفاجئ.

ورغم أن أسباب هذه الحالة لم يجر سبر غورها بشكل مسهب، إلا أن بوسع الأطباء التحذير من بعض عوامل المجازفة التي قد تعمل بمثابة إنذار مبكر من خطر الموت المفاجئ. 
ويعتبر الباحثون ان التدخين هو أحد العوامل المتهمة بالتسبب بالموت المفاجئ ومن الضروري تجنبه على الأقل أثناء الحمل والولادة والسنة الأولى من حياة الطفل. 

وتشير دراسات سابقة إلى أن تدخين الأم أثناء فترة الحمل بمعدل عشر سجائر في اليوم، يضاعف خطر الموت المفاجئ للوليد ثلاث مرات ، ويزداد الخطر عشرة اضعاف على الطفل اذا كانت الأم تدخن بمعدل يزيد على عشر سجائر في اليوم ، الأدهى من ذلك، هو أن إصرار الأم على عادة التدخين بعد الولادة يضاعف خطر الموت المفاجئ على الوليد 20 مرة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

15-التدخين و هشاشة العظام :​




هشاشة العظام​
أثبتت دراسة حديثة بأن المدخنون أكثر عرضة لكسور العظام وآلام أسفل الظهر، كما أثبتت الأبحاث بأن متوسط عمر الشخص المدخن يقل عن غير المدخن بحوالي عشر سنوات. 

وأوضحت الدراسة أن التدخين يسبب أمراض القلب والشرايين والرئتين والسرطان، بالإضافة إلى أنه يسبب العديد من المشاكل المتعلقة بصحة الهيكل العظمي، كما أنه يقلل من وصول الدم إلى العظام وأن النيكوتين يقلل من أداء الخلايا البناءة في العظم ويقلل من امتصاص الكالسيوم وبالتالي يؤدي إلى حدوث هشاشة العظام، بحسب جريدة الرياض.

يذكر أن التدخين له آثار سلبية تؤثر على النساء من حيث عمل هرمون الاستروجين الذي يقاوم الهشاشة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

16-تدخين الأم ومشيمة الجنين :





حذر باحثون بريطانيون من أن التدخين في فترات الحمل قد يتلف المشيمة التي تغذي الجنين ، فتقل مستويات هرمون النمو الضروري لتطور الطفل ، مما يؤدي إلى إنجاب أطفال قليلي الوزن وصغار الحجم والدماغ .

وقام الباحثون بمتابعة 1650 امرأة حامل طوال فترة الحمل ، كانت مائتين منهن من المدخنات ، وقياس تدفق الدم بين الجنين والمشيمة ومراقبة مجموعة من الهرمونات تعرف باسم "عوامل النمو الشبيهة بالأنسولين" المهمة لنمو الجنين وتطور أعضاءه ، ثم وزن الأطفال بعد ولادتهم وحجم الرأس والدماغ لكل منهم .

وأكد الباحثون أن تدفق الدم في الشريان الذي يصل الجنين بالمشيمة كان أقل بين الأمهات المدخنات ، الأمر الذي حد من انتقال المغذيات الضرورية والأساسية وسبب تلفا للمشيمة ، كما كانت كمية هرمونات النمو في دم الحبل السري أقل عند المدخنات ، مقارنة مع غير المدخنات ، بحوالي 10 - 15 في المائة ، وهو ما سبب انخفاض حجم المواليد وأطوالهم ونمو أدمغتهم.


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يوليو 2008)

*سيجارة تتحدث*

​ 
*أنا لفافة من التبغ صغيرة الحجم, أنيقة المظهر، عُرِفتُ من قديم الزمان ، ولي اصدقاء كثيرون في كل مكان ، ألبس رداءً جميلاً من الورق الأبيض ، واسكن داخل علبة انيقة مزينة برسومات جميلة ، تجدني في كل مكان ، فانا احتل مركزاً ممتازاً في جيوب اصدقائي ، واستقر على مكاتبهم نهاراً وتحت وسائدهم ليلاً ، واشغل مكاناً كبيراً في واجهات المحلات ورفوف الدكاكين وأملأ يافطات الاعلانات الضخمة ذات الالوان المضيئة . وتجد صورتي في الجرائد اليومية والمجلات ، ورائحتي تملأ جو الصالونات والقطارات وعربات الترام .*​ 


*ان اصدقائي يخلصون لي اشد الاخلاص فيقدمونني الى اصدقائهم ومعارفهم . ويبالغون في اكرامي فيصنعون لي علباً من ذهب ويشعلونني بولاعات من فضة ، وقد توطدت صداقتي بالكثيرين منذ زمن بعيد فان 90% من اصدقائي تعرفوا بي وهم بعد احداث في سن المراهقة ، اذ وجدوا فيّ شبعاً لغرورهم وعلاجاً لمركب النقص فيهم ، اذ اظهرهم بمظهر الرجولة واوحي لهم بالاعتداد بالذات فيتباهون بي أمام الآخرين ولا سيما من الجنس الآخر ، ان اصدقائي من كل جنس ومن كل طائفة ، فيهم الغني والفقير ، العالم والجاهل ، الشيخ والشاب ، الرجل والمرأة . توطدت صداقتي معهم على مر السنين والأيام فأصبحت جزءاً لا يتجزأ منهم . ومهما طرأ عليهم من ظروف فانهم لا يتركونني ، لقد مرض بعضهم ونصحه الطبيب بالابتعاد عني ولكنهم فضلوا البقاء في المرض على ان يبغضوني ، وبعضهم افلس واحتاج للقوت الضروري ليسد به رمقه ورمق اولاده ، ولكنه ازداد تشبثاً وتعلقاً بي .*​ 


*لقد صدق أحد المعجبين بي حينما قال: "لقد عزمت ان اذهب الى الجحيم لأتمكن من اشعال سيكارتي هناك" . ان اصدقائي على استعداد كامل للتضحية في سبيلي مهما كلفهم الأمر ولقد ضحّى بعضهم بماله وصحته ومستقبله وحياته الأبدية لكي يرضيني ، انهم ينفقون عليّ بسخاء الآلاف المؤلفة ، فالذي يدخن 30 سيكارة في اليوم ، عندما يصل الى سن السبعين يكون قد انفق ثروة لا تقل عن ما يعادل ثلاثين الف دولار وخمسمئة أخرى على اعواد الثقاب .*​ 


*أما عن قوتي وتأثيري فحدث ولا حرج ، فأنا احوي 19 مادة كيماوية لكل منها تأثير خاص ، وأهم هذه المواد النيكوتين وحامض البروسيك والبيرودين والكرولين والفرفورال ، والكمية التي احتويها من هذه المادة الأخيرة تزيد على ما يوجد منها في اوقيتين من الوسكي وعن طريق هذه المواد المختلفة وبما لي من سلطان في تكوين عادة ، اضمن سيطرتي الكاملة على كل قوى الانسان حتى لا يستطيع الانفكاك مني .*​ 


*وأنا اسير في طريق معيّن فأبدأ من اصابع اليد حيث اضع وصمتي عليها ثم انتقل الى الفم حيث اترك آثاري على الأسنان، ثم اتجه الى الحنجرة فالهبها ، ومن هناك انزل الى القصبة الهوائية حتى اصل الى الرئتين فاحدث احتقاناً والتهاباً في اغشيتهما المخاطية التي تشكو وتئن بصوت مرتفع يسمونه السعال الذي لا يتأثر بأي دواء من ادوية السعال المعروفة واحياناً اتسبب عن غير قصد مني في اصابة بعض اصدقائي بسرطان الرئة . ومن الرئتين اشق طريقي الى الدورة الدموية حيث اترك رواسبي على جدرانها فاصيبها بتقلص الشرايين وتجلط الدم احياناً ثم اصل الى القلب فازيد من عدد ضرباته وخفقاته . وفي امكاني ان اؤثر على المعدة فافقدها الشهية واصيبها بالتهابات قد تصل الى حد التقرح، وفي مقدرتي ايضاً ان اؤثر على الجهاز العصبي فاجعله قلقاً مضطرباً وعلى العينين فيصعب عليهما رؤية الأشياء بوضوح ، وقد حاول بعضهم ان يضعف تأثيري عليهم فوضعوا داخلي قطعة من الفلتر ولكنها لم تستطع ان تحجز سوى 10% مما احتويه . ولكن تأثيري الأكبر هو على نفسية اصدقائي ، فأوحي لهم باستحالة البعد عني واخيفهم وازعجهم من محاولة تركي ، وبذلك تضعف مقاومتهم تدريجياً ويفقدون ثقتهم بأنفسهم فيستسلمون ويصبحون لي عبيداً اذلاء .*​ 



*وان كنت آسفة على شيء فهو: أن بعضاً من أعز اصدقائي قد استطاعوا الافلات من قبضة يدي . لقد عرفوا الخسارة التي حلت بهم في السير معي وتأكدوا من الخطر المحدق بهم وبحياتهم الأبدية فصرخوا الى الله طالبين النجاة مني ووثقوا في دم يسوع المسيح الذي يطهر من كل خطيئة ، فاصبحوا خلائق جديدة بمجرد صرختهم لله باسم الرب يسوع المسيح المخلّص العظيم الذي يخلّص كل من يؤمن به ، ليس من الخطيئة فحسب بل من نتائجها الأبدية الرهيبة ايضاً ويجعله بريئاً بغفران شامل لخطاياه السابقة واللاحقة عندما يُصدِر بحقه عفواً الهياً فلا احد يستذنبه . *​ 


*هؤلاء الذين آمنوا بمسيح الله وكفارته عنهم تطهّروا بدمه الطاهر المُطهّر ، واعلنوا غضبهم عليّ فمزقوني ارباً ارباً وطرحوني ارضاً وداسوا عليّ بأقدامهم بقوة وسلطان المسيح العظيم . ومنذ ذلك الوقت انقطعت صلتي بهم وتحولت صداقتهم لي الى حرب شعواء اعلنوها علي لكي يفقدوني بقية اصدقائي الذين قد تكون انت واحد منهم*
​


----------



## مورا مارون (8 يوليو 2008)

*اليوم جايبتلكم شعارات رووووعة للمساعدة*



 
*اليوم جايبتلكم شعارات ممكن تحطوها مع توقيعكون او الصورة الرمزية  وننشر لحملة بكل المنتدى *​ 
*شو رايكم هيك مع كل موضوع او رد من يلي مشتركين في منكون عم نساهم *​ 
*بشكل ايجابي وين ما نتحرك بلمنتدى......*​


----------



## s_h (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*التدخين .......وأمراض الأوعية الدموية المحيطية
Pripheral vascular diseases(PVD)

1- تصلب الشرايين والعرج المتقطع 

•تتميز الأوعية الدموية بمرونتها وقدرتها على التمدد والاتقباض استجابة ً لحاجة الجزء من الجسم الذي يمده الوعاء الدموي وذلك نظراً لوجود عضلات ملساء وأنسجة مرنة ( elastic tissue ) في جدر الأوعية الدموية .
• مع التقدم في العمر تفقد الأوعية الدموية جزءاً من مرونتها نتيجة لترسب أنسجة مكونة من خلايا عضلية وخلايا من النسيج الضام ( collagen ) والدهون ( الكوليستيول والبروتينات الشحمية منخفضة الكثافة والدهون الثلاثية والفوسفوليبيدات) وفي النهاية الكالسيوم في جدر الأوعية الدموية وهذا يؤدي إلى ما يسمى بتصلب الشرايين أو التصلب العصيدي (atherosclerosis ).
• تبدأ هذه الترسبات بالحدوث عادةً في العقد الثالث من العمر ولكن لا تبدأظهور أعراض تصلب الشرايين إلا بعد سن الخمسين .
* ولكن يبدأ تصلب الشرايين في سن مبكرة في الحالات الآتية : 

1-المدخنين .
2-مرضى السكر .
3-مرضى ارتفاع ضغط الدم .
4-ارتفاع دهون الدم ( لشتى الأسباب ) .
•ونتيجة لترسب الدهون والكالسيوم في جدر الأوعية الدموية يضيق مجرى الدم فيها فيقل تبعاً لذلك كمية وسرعة تدفق الدم خلال هذا الوعاء المصاب ، كما يسبب تصلب الشرايين فقدان مرونة الوعاء الدموي فلا يمكنه التمدد لزيادة تدفق الدم إلى أعضاء الجسم عند الحاجة ، أيضاً تصبح البطانة الداخلية للوعاء الدموي غير ملساء وغير مستوية بسبب هذه الترسبات .


•بطء حركة الدم في الوعاء الدموي وتغير طبيعة بطانته الملساء وتعرجها يؤديان إلى زيادة احتكاك الدم بجدار الوعاء الدموي ومن ثم ترسب خلايا الدم ( خاصة الصفائح الدموية) وتكوّن الجلطات .
•يحدث تصلب الشرايين( التصلب العصيدي ) عادةً بشكل عام ، أي أنه يصيب شرايين الجسم عامةً .ولكن الشرايين الأكثر عرضة للإصابة هي : الأورطى – الشرايين التاجية – شرايين المخ – الشرايين المحيطية في الأطراف .( عادةً يستثني الشريان الكلوي ).
•من أعراض التصلب العصيدي في الأوعية الدموية المحيطية ( الطرفية ) مرض يسمى العرج المتقطع .



العرج المتقطع

intermittent cluadication

•العرج المتقطع هو ألم في عضلات الساق (بالتحديد بطن الساق أو ما يسمى بالسمانة) أثناء المشي أو الرياضة التي تستخدم عضلات الساق ويتميز الألم بأنه ألم تشنجي شديد (cramping pain ) مما يسبب العرج وعدم القدرة على مواصلة المشي ويزول مع الراحة ( أي التوقف عن المشي او التمرينات) ليعود مرة أخرى مع معاودة المشي ولذلك سمي متقطع أي أنه غير مستمر بل يأتي ويختفي ، وكلمة cluadication مأخوذة من الكلمة اللاتينية cluadicare والتي تعني (يعرج ) .
•يصيب المرض 4% من حالات تصلب الشرايين ، وهو أكثر انتشاراً في الرجال .
قد يصيب المرض جهة واجدة ( في40% ) أويصيب الجهتين (في 60% ) من الحالات وقد يصيب الطرفين العلويين أو السفليين ولكنه أكثر في الطرفين السفليين .
•كما تقدم فإن الاصابة عادة تكون في عضلات الساق ولكن ممكن أن تصيب أيضاً القدم والفخذ والالية وأسفل الظهر .
•يأتي الألم في شكل متقطع ولكن في الحالات الشديدة قد يكون مستمراً ( مع المشي وفي أثناء الراحة أيضاً ) وخاصةً أثناء النوم مما يجعل المريض يدلي ساقه على جانب السرير ليزيد تدفق الدم للساق ويخفف من شدة الألم .
•تزداد شدة الألم أو يحدث بعد فترة مشي أقل في حالة إلقاء عبء أكبر على العضلات مثل صعود الدرج أو تسلق الأماكن المرتفعة ، أيضاً في حالة السمنة أو حمل أشياء ثقيلة أثناء المشي مما يدفع العضلات للقيام بمجهود أكبر ، بعض الحالات يزداد معها الألم في حالة المشي حافياً أو ارتداء حذاء بدون كعب ( إذ أن وجود كعب يحمل جزء من الوزن فيخفف الحمل على العضلات ) .
•سبب هذا المرض هو تصلب الشرايين مما يجعل تدفق الدم إلى عضلات الساق أو الأجزاء المصابة قليل ، في حالة الراحة تكون كمية الدم الواصلة للعضلات كافية لتغذية العضلة وقيامها بالعمليات الحيوية ، ولكن مع المشي فإن العضلات تحتاج لكمية أكبر من الأكسيجين وبالتالي كمية أكبر من الدم ولكن مع تضيق الوعاء الدموي الذي يغذي هذه العضلات لا يمكن زيادة كمية الدم المتدفقة إليها ولذلك يحدث الألم ، ثم يزول مع الراحة ليعود ثانية مع المشي وهكذا .

•الأعراض المصاحبة : 

قد توجد أعراض تدل على قلة تدفق الدم أو تروية الطرف المصاب مثل :
1-برودة الطرف .
2-شحوب لون الجلد في الطرف المصاب ( وأحياناً زرقة ) .
3-ضمور الجلد فيصبح رقيقاً ، جافاً، لامعاً ومشدوداً وملتصقاً بالنسيج تحت الجلد.
4-فقدان الشعر من الطرف المصاب.
5-زيادة سمك الأظافر أو تقصفها مع وجود نتوءات أوتعرجات على سطحها .
6-ضمور العضلات .
7-في الحالات الشديدة حدوث تقرحات جافة على الجلد وأحياناً غرغرينا جافة (dry gangrene ) .

•ما مصير الحالة ؟

ثلث الحالات تتحسن خلال 2-3 شهور وثلث تبقى الأعراض كما هى والثلث الأخير تسوء حالته تدريجياً .
لماذا ؟

هناك أوعية دموية دقيقة احتياطية تسمى الأوعية الجانبية الردفة ( collateral vessels ) ، هذه الأوعية موجودة طبيعياً لكن غير مستخدمة ولكنها تنفتح عند الحاجة إليها ، فعند تضيق أو انسداد جزء من الشريان فإن االأوعية الدموية الردفة المحيطة به تنفتح فيمر بها الدم ليصل إلى ما بعد الجزء المسدود من الشريان ، بعض هذه الأوعية تنفتح في الحال والبعض الآخر ينفتح تدريجياً وهذ العملية تستغرق من 2-3 شهور ولذلك عادةً تختفي الأعراض بعد هذه الفترة عند نسبة من المرضى ، كما أن العضلات تتأقلم على هذا الإمداد القليل من الدم بعد فترة من الإصابة .
-الحالات التي لا تتحسن والتي تزداد سوءاً هم غالباً المدخنون ...لماذا؟

1-النيكوتين يسبب تسارع عملية تصلب الشرايين والتي هي سبب المشكلة فيزدا الضيق والانسداد في الشرايين .
2-يسبب النيكوتبن انقباض الأوعية الدموية الطرفية ولذلك فهو يمنع انفتاح الأوعية الجانبية الردفة .

* التشخيص :

1-الأعراض وهي عادة واضحة .
2-عند فحص الطبيب للمريض يلاحظ بالإضافة إلى الأعراض السابقة :
3-قلة النبض أو اختفاءه في الطرف المصاب .
4-انخفاض ضعط الدم في الطرف المصاب عنه في الطرف العلوي . 
3-عمل رسم للأوعية الدموية( angiography ) في الطرف المصاب ( وذلك بحقن صبغة في الأوعية الدموية ثم عمل أشعة على الطرف ) فيعطي رسماً للوعاء الدموي موضحاً ممر الدم فيه وأماكن ومقدار الضيق .
4-قد يحتاج الطبيب لعمل فحوصات لاستبعاد عوامل الخطورة التي تزيد من تصلب الشرايين مثل : تحليل دم للسكر – نسبة الكوليستيرول وإذا كانت مرتفعة تجرى التحاليل لتحري الأسباب مثل عمل وظائف الغدة الدرقية ( قصور الغدة الدرقية من أسباب ارتفاع الكوليستيرول ) وظائف الكلى ( أمراض الكلى المزمنة تسبب ارتفاع الكوليستيرول ) وظائف الكبد ( يرتفع الكوليستيرول في حالة مرض اليرقان النسدادي obstructive jaundice ).

العلاج 


1- لا يوجد علاج يعيد اتساع الأوعية الدموية المتصلبة أو يزيل التصلب ، ولكن يمكن فقط السيطرة على تطور أو تسارع حدوث التصلب ومحاولة تجنب المضاعفات وذلك بالآتي :

* الخطوة الأولى والأهم هي الامتناع عن التدخين فوراً ونهائياً .

* علاج السكر إن وجد والسيطرة على مستواه في الحدود الطبيعية .

* السيطرة على ضغط الدم .

* خفض الدهون إن كانت مرتفعة .

* خفض الوزن ( خطوة هامة ) .

2- اتباع برنامج يومي للمشي : 
وهذه خطوة هامة جداً و تعتبر العلاج الأفضل حيث تحسن كثيراً من لياقة العضلات والقدرة على المشى وهو علاج نتائجه طويلة الأمد وخالي من المضاعفات .
- يبدأالمريض البرنامج بالمشي حتى يبدأ الاحساس بالألم فيستمر في المشي قليلاً بعده قدر استطاعته على احتمال الألم ثم يتوقف لفترة إلى أن يختفي الألم ، ثم يعاود المشي لنفس المسافة ويتوقف وهكذا لمدة نصف ساعة يومياً ويستمر بهذه المسافة لمدة أسبوع .
- في الأسبوع الثاني يزيد مسافة المشي قليلاً عن الأسبوع السابق ويستمر بها لمدة أسبوع آخر .
- وهكذا يزيد المسافة أسبوعياً بالتدريج . 
- بعد حوالي 6-8 أسابيع تكون القدرة على المشي قد تحسنت بشكل كبير وعادة لا تعود الأعراض .
- مهم لنجاح هذا العلاج : المداومة على المشي على الأقل نصف ساعة يوميا ‘ لمدة على الأقل ثلاثة أيام أسبوعياً ، والوصول إلى أقصى درجة احتمال للألم .

3- رأب أو تقويم الشريان (arterioplasty ) : 

ويتم ذلك بادخال قسطرة في الشريان المصاب تنتهي ببالون يتم نفخها في المنطقة الضيقة من الشريان فتتسع ثم يسحب البالون - سيبقى الاتساع ولكن ممكن أن يعود الضيق بعد فترة ( تتم هذه العملية تحت التصوير بالأشعة وبتخدير موضعي ولا يحتاج بقاء المريض في المستشفى أكثر من يوم .



- تأثير هذه العملية ليس أفضل من اتباع برنامج المشى بل على العكس فتأثير برنامج المشى يستمر نجاحه لفترات طويلة ولا تحدث معه أي مضاعفات .

4-عمل تحويلة ( bypass operation ) :

تتم هذه العملية بأخذ جزء من وعاء دموي من جسم المريض نفسه ،عادةً جزء من الوريد الصافن ( saphenous vein ) أو وصلة صناعية عبارة عن أنبوبة بلاستيكية ويوصل أحد طرفيه بالشريان المصاب أعلى المنطقة الضيقة والطرف الآخر يوصل بالشريان أسفلها وبذلك يتم تخطي الجزء الضيق أو المسدود ويصل الدم إلى ما بعد الانسداد .



-- تجرى هذه العملية تحت تخدير عام وتستدعي بقاء المريض بالمستشفى لفترة تصل إلى عشرة أيام .
- يمكن استئصال الجزء المصاب من الشريان أثناء الجراحة أو تركه والترك أفضل حيث أن استئصاله قد يزيل معه الأوعية الجانبية ( الردفة ) .

* يقتصر إجراء الجراحة على الحالات الحرجة أو الشديدة مثل: مسافة المشي قصيرة جداً – الألم شديد ومستمر حتى مع الراحة – وجود تقرحات أو غرغرينا قد تهدد ببتر الساق .

•من الجدير بالذكر أن نسبة نجاح الجراحتين السابقتين يكون ضعيفاً في حال استمرارية المريض على التدخين .

5-بتر الطرف المصاب :

في الحالات الشديدة التي يحدث معها غرغرينا قد يكون العلاج الوحيد بتر الساق إذا لم تتحسن الحالة بعد الجراحة ولكن هذا يحدث في حالات قليلة ( 2-5% من الحالات ) أغلبهم مدخنين .

•مرض العرج المتقطع ليس خطيراً في حد ذاته كما تبين مما سبق إذ أن معظم الحالات تتحسن وهو لا يسبب الوفاة وحالات الغرغرينا التي تصل إلى حد البتر تعتبر قليلة نسبياً ولكن تكمن أهمية هذا المرض في كونه مؤشراً أو دليلاً على وجود تصلب عام في شرايين الجسم إذ أن التصلب العصيدي لا يصيب أجزاء دون أخرى فهو عادةً عاماً وهذا ينبه إلى حتمال حدوث مضاعفات ناتجة عن تصلب الشرايين في أعضاء هامة من الجسم كالقلب والمخ ، فحوالي 50% من مرضى العرج المتقطع يموتون في خلال عشر سنوات من بداية حدوث الأعراض بسبب أزمات أو سكتات قلبية أو دماغية . لذلك كان من المهم فحص المريض جيداً لمعرفة مدى إصابة شرايين الجسم الأخرى 

•وللحد من تسارع عملية تصلب الشرايين والوقاية من مضاعفات تصلب الشرايين يجب اتباع الآتي :

1-الامنتناع عن التدخين .

2-السيطرة على نسبة السكر في الدم والسيطرة على ضغط الدم.

3-خفض نسبة الكوليستيرول والدهون السيئة وذلك عن طريق الحمية الغذائية ورفع نسبة الدهون الجيدة ( عالية الكثافة ) بممارسة الرياضة بانتظام .

4-تناول الأدوية التي تزيد من سيولة الدم لمنع حدوث الجلطات مثل الأسبرين بجرعة صغيرة ( 75مجم يومياً ) أو بدائل الأسبرين ومن الأفضل الجمع بين الأسبرين وأحد بدائله .

ظاهرة ومرض رينود
Raynaud'sphenomenon and Raynaud' disaese


•ظاهرة رينود هي عبارة عن متلازمة تتميز بنقص التروية الدموية في الأصابع (القدم واليد ) على الجانبين تحدث في نوبات وذلك عند تعرضها للبرد أو ا لتعرض للانفعالات وتزول بالتعرض للحرارة أو تدفئة الأطراف .
•تصيب الحالة الإناث أكثر من الذكور ( 5 :1 ) وممكن أن تظهر في أي عمر ولكن غالباً تحدث بين سن البلوغ -40 سنة . 
•سبب هذه الظاهرة غير معروف وفي هذه الحالة تسمى مرض رينود أما إذا كانت مرتبطة ببعض الأمراض فتسمى ظاهرة رينود . 

•ومن الأمراض التي تربط بها ظاهرة رينود : 

1-أمراض النسيج الضام مثل : تصلب الجلد( sclerpderma ) – الذئبة الحمراء – الروماتويد .
2-بعض أمراض الأوعية الدموية الانسدادية مثل التهاب الأوعية الدموية الخثاري الانسدادي .
3-بعض اعتلالات الدم .
4-بعض الإعتلالات العصبية مثل متلازمة النفق الرسغي .
5-في حالة استخدام بعض الأدوية مثل مشتقات الإرجوت .
6-التعرض لبعض المواد الكيميائية مثل كلوريد البوليفينيل .

•الأعراض : 

1-عند تعرض الأطراف للبرد يحدث شحوب واضح في الأصابع مع تنميل وبرودة يعقبه زرقة في الأصابع ( في بعض الحالات قد يحث زرقة مباشرة دون حدوث شحوب )

2-باستعادة تدفق الدم للأصابع يحمر لونها وتتورم ويشعر المريض بألم نابض(throbbing pain ) ووخز مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأصابع . 


3-في الحالات الشديدة تتكون تقرحات مؤلمة على أطراف الأصابع وقد يحدث غرغرينا سطحية بالجلد .



•عادةً تبدأ الأعراض تدريجياً في إحدى اليدين وفي واحد أو اثنين من الأصابع ثم مع الوقت تشمل الأصابع كلها في اليدين وقد تصل إلى الرسغ ، وعادة تحدث الأعراض شتاءً في نوبات تختلف مدة النوبة من عدة دقائق وقد تصل إلى ساعتين .

•يختلف مصير الحالة من شخص إلى آخر ففي حوالي 46 % تتحسن الحالة وتختفي الأعراض تلقائياً وفي نسبة تستمر الأعراض كما هي وفي نسبة قليلة تسوء الحالة وتصبح الأعراض مستمرة شتاءً وصيفاً ومع التعرض للانفعالات وليس للبرودة فقط .

•في الحالات الثانوية ( أي المرتبطة بالأمراض ) يتوقف مصير الحالة على نوع المرض ففي حالة تصلب الجلد العام (generalised scleroderma ) و الروماتويد مثلاً عادةً تحدث تشوهات وعجز بالأطراف مع استمرار الأعراض.

•التدخين يزيد الحالة سوءًا إذ أن النيكوتين كما تقدم يسبب انقباض الأوعية الدموية في الأطراف والجلد .

•العلاج : 

1-في الحالات البسيطة قد لا يحتاج المريض إلى علاج سوى الطمأنة أو تناول دواء مع تجنب التعرض للمؤثرات التي تؤدي إلى حدوث النوبات مثل البرد والانفعالات .
2-تدفئة الأطراف .
3-التوقف عن التدخين نهائياً .
4- بعض أدوية الضغط (مثل الريزربين reserpine ) والألدوميت تحسن الدورة الدموية في الأطراف وتخفف كثيراً من الأعراض وقد يحتاج المريض إلى علاج موسع للأوعية الدموية مثل تولازولين .

5-الجراحة :

•تقتصر الجراحة على الحالات الشديدة والتي لم تستجب للعلاج السابق :
-استئصال العصب الودي في الطرف المصاب ( local sympathectomy ) .
-في حالة حدوث غرغرينا قد نحتاج لبتر الجزء المصاب من الأصبع ( عادةً يبتر طرف الأصبع فقط ولكن نادراً ما يحتاج لبتر الأصبع كله . 

3-التهاب الأوعية الدموية الخثاري الانسدادي ( مرضBuerger )


thromboangiitis obliterans



•مرض برجر عبارة عن التهابات قطعية ( segmental ) تصيب أجزاء من الأوعية الدموية ( الأوردة والشرايين الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم ) ، ومعني قطعية أن الالتهاب يصيب أجزاء من الوعاء الدموي بينها أجزاء سليمة ويصاحب الالتهاب تخثرات دموية ( جلطات ) تؤدي إلى انسدادات في الأوعية المصابة .

•يرتبط المرض ارتباطا وثيقاً بالتدخين كما أن تدهور الحالة وزيادتها سوءًا مرتبط أيضاً بالاستمرارية في التدخين .

•نسبة حدوث المرض في الذكور أكثر بكثير من الإناث (75 :1 ) ولكن النسبة في الإناث آخذة في الارتفاع وذلك نظراً لزيادة انتشار التدخين بين الإناث ، نسبة انتشار المرض عموماً 6 -8 في الـ100000 .

•الأسباب : 

-بالرغم من أنه لا يوجد سبب واضح لحدوث المرض إلا أن التدخين عامل أساسي لبدء ظهور الأعراض واستمرارتطور المرض ، ويدل على ارتباط المرض بالتدخين شيوعه في الدول الأكثر استهلاكاً للتبغ ، ويؤدي تناول التبغ بأي صورة : بالتدخين أو المضغ وحتى التعرض للتدخين السلبي أو استعمال بدائل النيكوتين ( في محاولة الاقلاع عن التدخين) إلى ظهور واستمرار نشاط المرض .

-وقد أَعزي حدوث المرض إلى اضطرابات مناعية تسبب زيادة حساسية الأوعية الدموية للنيكوتين أو عوامل وراثية .

•الأعراض : 

1-يبدأ المرض غالباً بين سن 20-45 سنة .
2-عادةً يصيب طرفين أو أكثر (حوالي 80% من الحالات يعانون من الإصابة في ثلاثة أطراف أو الأربعة جميعاً )ولكن الأطراف السفلى أكثر تعرضاً للإصابة ، وفي أحيان قليلة تصاب شرايين الأمعاء والشرايين التاجية وشرايين المخ والكلى .

3-الأعراض :

- يتميز المرض بحدوثه في شكل نوبات من النشاط تتبعها فترات من هدوء واختفاء الأعراض :

-ألم حاد شديد في شكل وخز أو حرقان في اليدين والقدمين عادةً يحدث أثناء الراحة .
-برودة وزرقة أو شحوب في اليدين والقدمين .
-وجود ظاهرة رينود وعرق غزير بالأصابع .
-أعراض العرج المتقطع ( ألم في الساق أوالقدم أوالكاحل أثناء المشي ).




-تقرحات في اليدين والقدمين وأحياناً غرغرينا في الأصابع .
-نقص النبض أو اختفاؤه في الأطراف المصابة .
-إصابة الأوردة المصاحبة للشرايين المصابة بالتهاب خثاري ( thrombophlebitis ).

•التشخيص :

1-الأعراض السابقة ( أعراض نقص التروية في الأطراف ) مع عدم وجود تصلب في الشرايين في شخص مدخن تحت سن الأربعين .
2-عمل رسم للأوعية الدموية في الأطراف المصابة والتي تبين إصابة الأوعية بشكل قطعي segmental .
3-التأكد من التشخيص يتم بأخذ عينة من الوعاء الدموي وفحصها هيستلوجياً ( فحص النسيج لوجود خلايا التهابية وخلايا مناعية وخثرات ).

•العلاج :

-لا يوجد علاج شافي من المرض ولكن الهدف من العلاج هو السيطرة على الأعراض ومنع حدوث المضاعفات .

-فيما عدا التوقف القطعي والفوري عن التدخين لايوجد علاج محدد .

-إذا كان المريض يرغب في أن يبقي على أطرافه المصابة ولا يفقدها فيجب عليه التوقف نهائياً عن التدخين ( كما تقدم تدخين ولو سيجارة واحدة يومياً أو مضغ التبغ أو استعمال بدائل النيكوتين أو حتى التعرض للتدخين السلبي يؤدي إلى استمرارتطور المرض ).

-إلوبروست ( iloprost ) : 

عقار جديد باهظ الثمن وغير متوفر في كل الأنحاء وجد أن له بعض الفاعلية في تخفيف الأعراض والاسراع من تحسن الاصابات في الأطراف ( الأخماج والتقرحات ) وتقليل الحاجة إلى البتر،

-في بعض الحالات قد لا يكون هناك مفر من البتر وأحياناً بتر أكثر من طرف . 

-للوقاية من المضاعفات :

•تجنب التعرض للبرد .
•تجنب الأدوية التي تسبب ضيق الأوعية الدموية .
•ارتداء أحذية محكمة وواقية لحماية القدم من التعرض للصدمات أو الإصابات .
•الاسراع بعلاج أي إصابات تحدث في الأطراف لمنع تلوثها .

•مصير المرض :

-يتوقف المصير المتوقع لتطور المرض على هل المريض توقف نهائيا ً عن التدخين أم لا :

1-المرضى الذين أقلعوا عن التدخين قبل حدوث غرغرينا يصل احتمال البتر إلى 0% 

2-المرضى الذين توقفوا عن التدخين ولكن بعد حدوث التقرحات والغرغرينا 94 % منهم يمكنهم البقاء على الأطراف وتجنب البتر .

3-المرضى الذين استمروا في التدخين يتعرضون للبتر بنسبة 43% خلال 6-8 سنوات .وقد يحتاجون لبتر أكثر من طرف وهناك حالات مسجلة قد تم فيها بتر الساقين إلى ما فوق الركبة والذراعين إلى ما فوق الكوع .

•لذلك من المهم أن نستمر في تكرار النصح للمدخنين بالاقلاع عن التدخين وطمأنة المرضى الذين يعانون من هذا المرض أن الامتناع التام عن التدخين يمنع حدوث الأعراض ويحنبهم بتر أطرافهم .



أخي المدخن ........ماذا تنتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





انقذ نفسك .........توقف عن التدخين 



الآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآن *


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*






مساء العسل على احلى دونا نبيل
واحلى بنات وشباب فى احلى منتدى
انهاردة مشاهدة وغدا اللقاء
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*







التدخين ضار جدا بالصحة
واذا كان من حقك ان تدخن فمن حقى ان استنشق هواءا نظيفا
مع تحيات وليم تل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*حرر نفسسسسسسسسسسسسسك*

*اكتسب جاذبية وثقة بالنفس عن طريق:​**• التخلص من رائحة الدخان: من شعرك وجلدك وملابسك. 
• الحصول على بشرة صحية لامعة والتخلص من التجاعيد واصفرار الاسنان. 
• الشعور بالثقة في الاماكن العامة دون تلويث الهواء او مضايقة الاخرين بالدخان السلبي. 
• الاهتمام الزائد الذي تلقاه بعد الاقلاع حيث يمثل التدخين عقبة في وجه من يريد الاقتراب منك. 
• التمتع بهواء نقي في المنزل والتقليل من احتمالات اشعال حريق في المنزل او اشعال الملابس.​*
*حسن صحتك من خلال:​**• التمتع بصحة جيدة وقلة احتمالات المرض والوفاة الناتجة عن السرطان وامراض القلب والرئة. 
• المحافظة على صحة من تحب بان لا تجعلهم يتنفسون دخانك. 
• حماية لاطفالك من الازمات التنفسية والالتهابات الاذنية. 
• التمتع بقدرة انجابية عالية وفرص حمل جيد وطفل سليم. 
• تحسن في التنفس واللياقة البدنية بشكل عام. 
• الاستمتاع بمذاق الاطعمة اكثر من اي وقت مضى.
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*خدعوووووك فقالوا دى سجاير لايت وخفيفه*






*قد يلجأ الكثير من المدخنين الى السجائر الخفيفة وتأتي تحت العديد من المسميات واشهرها لايت ويكون ذلك اعتقاداً منهم ان هذه السجائر اقل ضرراً من السجائر العادية المعروفة بسجائر النكهة الكاملة.

وعلى الرغم من شعور المدخن بان السجائر اللايت اخف وقعاً على الحلق والصدر فان ربط ذلك بكون هذه السجائر اقل ضرراً هو اعتقاد عاري من الصحة. فالسجائر الخفيفة لا تقلل من خطر التدخين والسبيل الوحيد هو الاقلاع.​**هل تقل نسب النيكوتين والقطران في السجائر الخفيفة؟​**من المهم معرفة ان الاجهزة التي تقيس هذه النسب تقوم بفحص السجائر بنفس الطريقة بخلاف الطرق المختلفة التي يتبعها المدخنون في تذوق السجائر العادية واختلافها عن طرق تذوق الخفيفة كما تختلف الطريقة من شخص لاخر. 

صممت السجائر الخفيفة بحيث تحتوي على فتحات دقيقة في الفلتر وذلك لكي يتم سحب المزيد من الهواء الخارجي مع دخان النفس مما يعمل على تخفيف الدخان. ومن الواضح ان هذه الطريقة نجحت في ان تجعل الاجهزة ترصد نسب اخف من النيكوتين والقطران الا ان الامر يختلف لدى تدخين الشخص لهذا النوع من السجائر. فما يحدث في الواقع هو ان المدخنين يغطون هذه الفتحات دون قصد باطراف اصابعهم وشفاههم مما يبطل مفعول التخفيف. 

ولان المدخنين يختلفون عن الاجهزة في كونهم مدمنين للنيكوتين فهم يلجأون الى اخذ انفاس اعمق واكبر وبشكل متكرر لتعويض نقص النيكوتين في كل نفس ويلاحظ هذا في كون السجائر الخفيفة تدَخن حتى النفس الاخير بخلاف الاخرى التي قد تلقى بعد عدة انفاس الامر الذي جعل البعض يرجح ان السجائر الخفيفة تعطي المدخنين كميات اكبر من القطران والنيكوتين.​**هل هناك دلائل علمية على ان السجائر الخفيفة لا تفيد المدخنين؟​**خلصت ابحاث المعهد الامريكي للسرطان الى ان السجائر الخفيفة لا تشكل اي فائدة بالنسبة للمدخنين. فقد استنشق الاشخاص الذين تحولوا من السجائر العادية الى الخفيفة نفس كمية النيكوتين والقطران والمواد الضارة الموجودة في السجائر العادية مما يعرضهم لنفس الاخطار. 

كما قالت الابحاث ان سياسة التسويق والدعاية الخاصة بشركات التبغ تعمل على طمأنة المدخنين الى السجائر الخفيفة مما يصعب مسألة الاقلاع عليهم ويجعلهم يتوجهون الى هذا الخيار. وقد اتضح من ابحاث شركات التبغ انها على علم بان مدخني هذا النوع من السجائر يعوضون نقص النيكوتين والقطران باخذ انفاس اكبر.​**خلاصة قضية السجائر الخفيفة​*
*لا يوجد ما يسمى بسيجارة آمنة والطريقة الوحيدة للتخلص من المشاكل الصحية المرتبطة بالتدخين هي الاقلاع. 

ولقد ثبت ان المدخنين الذين يقومون بالاقلاع يعيشون حياة افضل واطول ممن يستمرون في التدخين كما اكدت الابحاث ان الاشخاص الذين يقلعون قبل سن الثلاثين لا يعانون من اي من المخاطر التي يعاني منها المدخنون فيما يقلل المقلعين عند سن الخمسين من هذه المخاطر بمقدار النصف. ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*انا دخلت اكتر من مرة  بجد

يا دونا موضوع رائع موفقة فية جامد

ربنا يباركك 

 ويرعاكى

ربنا يرحم الشباب من التدخين ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*دخااااان السجاير أسرع الطرق للموت  :-*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*أبحث عن مخلفات التدخين وأثاره فيما حولك :-*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*التدخين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى موت بطيء ومؤلم ​*





*الدخان يحتوي على البنزين والنتروزامين والفورم أدلهايد وهيدروجين السيانيد ​*




*التدخيــن يقتـل!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*تأمل الصور وخذ قرارك بالتوقف عن التدخين فوراً قبل فوات الاوان*

















*أنا أكره التدخين وهو يؤذيني ويكرهني  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*



*هذه هي نتيجة التدخين!!​*




* شاركنا حملتنا ضد التدخين وكن أيجابى     ​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*أعرف بتعمل ايه فى نفسك أيها المدخن :-*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*أيها المدخن أطفالك فى خطر بسببك*


----------



## ابن بغداد (9 يوليو 2008)

والي عاوز يسيبهم ومش قادر

يعمل ايه ؟؟؟

الرب يباركم على الموضوع​


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*اولاً يا دونا بشكرك علي الموضوع ولو انه فيه مشكلة , يعني مثلا انا بدخن في اليوم علبتين , وفي نفس الوقت عارف كل اضرار السجاير , وحاولت ابطلها اكتر من مرة لكن معرفتش , المهم اني عايز اقولك كشخص بيدخن مش كواحد بيكتب كلام ميعرفوش , عايز اقولك ان التدخين مع ان ناس كتيرة قالت عليه انه مجرد عادة لكنه في الحقيقة ادمان اكتر من الهيروين والمخدرات , يعني برضه علشان اكون صريح معاكي انا كنت مدمن علي كل انواع المخدرات وقدرت ابطلها ما عدا المدعوقة دي , يعني حل المشكلة دي من الاخر هو مش توعية اللي بيشربه لأن كل اللي بيشربه عارفين اضرارها ..... الحل هو توعية الجيل الجديد اللي مبيشربش سجاير , يعني مثلاً بدل الافلام مبيلاقوا ابطالها اللي هما بيحبوهم بيشربوا سجاير لا يتمنع ان الافلام يظهر فيها الكلام ده علشان الجيل الجديد ميتأثرش بيهم , وكمان فيه مسئولية علي اساتذة المدارس اللي بيدخنوا قدام التلاميذ , والاباء وبعض الامهات اللي بيدخنوا قدام اولادهم , وحاجات تانية كتير .... يعني مختصر كلامي في نقطتين اولاً اللي بيشربوا السجاير عارفين اضرارها وبيشربوها فملهاش لازمة حكاية التوعية دي لأن حتي شركات التدخين بتكتب احترس التدخين ضار بالصحة....الخ , والنقطة التانية ان المفروض بدل منوعي اللي بيشربوا نوعي الجيل الجديد وكمان المجتمع اللي بيقدملهم التدخين ده يعني تخيلوا معايا لو نزلت قنبلة علي الارض ودمرتها ومفضلش غير طفل صغير هيعرف منين ايه هي السجاير وهيدخنها ازاي.....واخيراً احب اقول ان التدخين مسئولية المجتمع......وشكراً مرة تانية يا دونا.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*خبررررررررررررر عااااااجل*

*رداً على أخى أبن بغداد وعلى أخى بيشوووووووى *​*علشان تعرفوا انه مفيش مستحيل وان للاراده دور فى الاقلاع عن التدخين .. النهارده  أخ عزيز وهو أحد المدخنين دخل الموضوع وقراه بعنايه وأخذ قراره بالاقلاع نهائياً عن التدخين لانه كان أقوى من السيجاره واستعبادها له .. مينفعش نقول اننا مدمنين ومضطر ين نستسلم علشان مفيش فايده .
السجاير من صنع البشر مش العكس ..لما تقولى انك عارف اضرارها وبرضه مصمم متبطلهاش تبقى مستعبداك .. لازم ترفض ده عارف ليه لا نك أقوى منها وعلشان ميجيش اليوم اللى تبقى مضطر تبطلها بالاجبار وهيكون الاوان فاااااات 


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*طب ايه رأيك يا دونا ان الاخ العزيز ده هيقعد له شهر بالكتير اوي ويرجع تاني.....ان اعرف واحد بطلها 17 سنة ورجعلها تاني...انت بتقولي ايه يا دونا؟ 



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*



bonguy قال:


> *طب ايه رأيك يا دونا ان الاخ العزيز ده هيقعد له شهر بالكتير اوي ويرجع تاني.....ان اعرف واحد بطلها 17 سنة ورجعلها تاني...انت بتقولي ايه يا دونا؟
> 
> 
> 
> اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*



*ليه حكمت عليه بكده .. انا اعرف ناس كتيييييير بطلوها بعد سنين طويله من التدخين ومرجعوش تانى :-​**ما هي العبارة أو العبارات التي ترددها لنفسك إذا كنت من المولعين بإمساك السيجارة بين أصابعك ... ولكن لديك ضمير يخبرك بالتالي:​*
*- "حاولت تجربة الإقلاع كثيراً، وسأنجح فيها يوماً ما".

- "أريد من داخلي أن أترك السيجارة, لكنني ليس بوسعي أن أضمن ذلك نهائياً وبلا رجعة ... ليس لدى قوة إرادة" .

- "أتمنى أن أقلع عن التدخين, لكن ليس لدى قوة الإرادة للإقلاع الأبدي".

- "تركت التدخين لعدة أسابيع, ثم راودني  التفكير كم يكون من المنعش لي أن أدخن سيجارة واحدة وعدت للتدخين مرة أخرى. كنت أتمنى أن يكون لي قوة إرادة حقيقية" .

- "جربت وسائل مساعدة متعددة للإقلاع: التنويم المغناطيسي, الأدوية, اللاصقة, ... الخ !! لكنني ما زلت أدخن".

- "لماذا يخضع غالبية الأشخاص المدخنين والذين يرغبون بجدية في الإقلاع تحت تلك الرغبة العارمة "أريد مجرد سيجارة"؟​**تعلم لماذا تقع أسير لكل هذه الأفكار أو حتى لمجرد فكرة واحدة لأنك لا تعلم الطريقة الصحيحة لاستخدام قوة الإرادة التي توقفك وتجعلك تقاوم تحريض النفس بالتدخين.  كلنا لدينا قوة إرادة, وأنت نفسك تستخدمها كل يوم, ومن المؤسف أن تمتلك شئ لكن لا تستطيع استغلاله في إنقاذ صحتك!!​* 

*ما هي قوة الإرادة؟​*
*قوة الإرادة هي الوحدة التي تقاس بها مقدرة عقلك في التحكم في القرارات التي تتوصل إليها للتصرف في أي شئ يخصك وبالتالي يؤثر على غيرك لأنك لا تعيش في عالم منفصل. تساعدك قوة الإرادة على التحكم في اختياراتك ورغباتك كما الحال عندما يبدأ الجسد بالتأثر عند عدم اللجوء إلى جرعات النيكوتين التي اعتاد عليها.

وقوة الإرادة هي شئ حقيقي موجود صحيح أنه غير ملموس لكنه محسوس لكل واحد منا ويستشعره من هم حولك, وإرادتك الحرة هذه أو استخدامك المنطقي والمعقول لها هو أحد الأسباب التي تجعلك تواصل في هذه الحياة لأنك تسخر عقلك من أجل جسدك سواء للحفاظ عليه أو تدميره.​*
** مثــال بسيط على إدراك قوة الإرادة:​*
*إذا ذهبت للسوبر ماركت ووجدت الشيكولاته أمامك ستندفع لشرائها ... وهنا يقوم العقل بوظائفه الطبيعية من إرسال الإشارات لكي يقوم الإنسان بشراء الشيكولاته التي يحبها بمجرد أن تقع عينيه عليها لكنه في نفس الوقت إما يجعلك أن تشتريها بكميات كبيرة أو بكميات معقولة وهنا تتمثل قوة الإرادة المنطقية, ثم يلعب العقل دوره مرة أخرى في عملية استهلاكك للشيكولاته إما الاستهلاك المعتدل أو الاستهلاك المفرط لها أي يحدد لك معدل الاستهلاك وهنا يتضح قوة تفكيرك التي تعكس قوة إرادتك.​*
*مـا هـو كـم قوة الإرادة التي تمتلكها؟​* 

*لديك إرادة حرة, وهل تتفق معي أيضاً أن لديك, قدر من قوة الإرادة؟ عندما تسأل عن كم هذه القوة ...  بوسعك الرد ... وهل تتوافر لك إجابة حاضرة؟ وإذا كانت إجابتك "لدى القليل" أو "لدى الكثير منها" ... فهذا يعنى أنك تؤمن بوجودها؟​*
*وقد يستخدمها البعض منا بشكل طبيعي وتلقائي, ويجد البعض الآخر صعوبة في ذلك, لا يوجد شخصان متطابقان وكنتيجة منطقية هناك العديد من الأسباب وراء استخدامها بطريقة صحيحة أو بطريقة خاطئة. وهل هي ترجع إلى أسباب وراثية أم مكتسبة فهذا مثار للجدل حتى الآن. والسؤال الذي يبقى بدون إجابة عند كثير من المدخنين: "هل بوسع المدخنون دائمي الشكوى من أن لديهم قوة إرادة ضعيفة تعلم مهارات قوة الإرادة الإيجابية وهل بوسعهم استخدامها بطريقة وبسلوك يتضمن على كلمة وفعل الوداع نهائياً لهذه العادة".
​**والإجابة هي:​**أجل, فقوة الإرادة قابلة للتشكيل سواء بشكل سلبي أو إيجابي, لأنها نمط من أنماط المهارات, وحقيقي أن الاستخدام لها يتراوح ما بين السهل والصعب ...  لكن توجد الطرق التي تجعل من أي شئ مستحيل شيئاً غير مستحيل. إذا شعرت بأن مستوى قوة إرادتك منخفضاً فيمكن تطويره وما تحتاجه بعض الأفكار عن كيفية استخدام قوة الإرادة الطبيعية لكي تنهى أو تحل أي معضلة مثل معضلات التدخين.



فلكي تخرج من مرحلة الإنكار ... لا تنكر قوة إرادتك, وإذا كانت هناك أمثلة عديدة للحالات الإدمانية مثل الكحول والهيروين والكوكايين (والتي تمثل أقصى حالات الإدمان) والتي لا غنى عن الاعتماد على قوة الإرادة فيها, فمن الأجدى استخدامها في الحالات الإدمانية الصغرى فإذا استخدمتها فأنت تصدقها وإذا لم تستخدمها فأنت تنكر وجودها!



وقد صادفك في حياتك بعض الأشخاص أو تكون أنت شخصياً ممن تصفهم "بمسلوبي قوة الإرادة", والشخص المسلوب الإرادة هو الشخص المستسلم الذي لا يقاوم أي حالات ضعف أو يواصل أية أهداف له بدون نوع من السيطرة على النفس . درب نفسك على اكتساب مهارة قوة الإرادة.
​*


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

وقد صادفك في حياتك بعض الأشخاص أو تكون أنت شخصياً ممن تصفهم "بمسلوبي قوة الإرادة", والشخص المسلوب الإرادة هو الشخص المستسلم الذي لا يقاوم أي حالات ضعف أو يواصل أية أهداف له بدون نوع من السيطرة على النفس . درب نفسك على اكتساب مهارة قوة الإرادة.

حقا دونا نبيل
رغم ان كل مدخن يعلم جيدا كل ما ذكرتوة من اضرار التدخين ولا يعبأ بها مثلى
ولكن كلماتك كانت مؤلمة جدا وحقا اصابت الهدف
وعلية اقول من ليس لة ارادة ليس من حقة ان يكون حرا
واقولها لاخى العزيز بيشوى السيجارة ليست ادمان وانما هى عادة وانا ادخنها
منذ أكثر من عشرون عاما ولم افكر فى الاقلاع الا الان ليس خوفا من اضرارها
ولكن حفاظا على حريتى ولن استعبد بعد اليوم


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*اولاً بالنسبة للأخت العزيزة دونا انا محكمتش علي حد انما السوابق هي اللي بتحكم ..... واما بخصوص اخي العزيز ويليام فبقوله الادمان هو شيء بيسيطر علي الانسان والسجاير من اكتر ممكن تسيطر علي الانسان , فازاي بتقول انها عادة....وعلي العموم يا جماعة ربنا مع كل اللي عايز يبطلها انا مش عايز اكسر مجاديف حد لكن من اللي شوفته اقدر اقول ان محدش شرب السجاير ويقدر يبطلها.....وبعدين يا جماعة مهو كده كده هنموت في الاخر ليه بقي نوفر سنتين تلاته نعيشهم في الدنيا دي , ومحدش بيموت ناقص عمر وصدقوني لو حد مكتوبله انه هيموت سنة كذا يوم كذا الساعة كذا هيموت في نفس الوقت سواء بالسجاير او غيرها .....واخيراً اتمني اكون متقلتش عليكم.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي *


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

> *كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق كل الأشياء تحل لي لكن لا يتسلط علي شيء*​



*اخى العزيز بيشوى وكل الاخوة المدخنين *
*اقرأ تلك الايه جيدا وتمعن فيها *
*لسنا من هذا العالم ومش هنعيش يومين تلاته ولا سنتين تلاته ونموت بعدها موت ابدى *
*يعنى ندخن والتدخين يضر صحتنا ويموتنا *
*نبقا موتنا على الارض وموتنا فى السما *
*التدخين لا يليق لانه بيتسلط عليك *
*لو شايف انه مش بيتسلط عليك يبقا تبعد عنه علشان خاطر صحتك وعلشان دى عادة سيئه *
*لو شايف انه بيتسلط عليك يبقا انت بتخالف كلام الكتاب *
*ودى خطيه لازم تعترف بيها *
*وانسى حكايه مش هقدر ومستحيل والكلام دة *
*لانه انت هتنفذ كلام الكتاب هتبعد عن عادة متسلطة عليك *
*تفتكر ربنا مش عادل علشان يقولنا على حاجات منقدرش نعملها او نقول عليها مستحيل واكيد هنضعف *
*ابتدى بنفسك وشوف ربنا هيعمل معاك ايه *
*سلام ونعمه *


​​


----------



## bonguy (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*الصراحة يا oesi_no انا مفكرتش في الموضوع بالطريقة دي قبل كده , علي العموم انا اقتنعت بكلامك بس مش هقدر ابطلها دلوقتي يلريت لو تصلولي علشان ربنا يساعدني وابطلها.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## oesi no (9 يوليو 2008)

*



مش هقدر ابطلها دلوقتي يلريت لو تصلولي علشان ربنا يساعدني وابطلها

أنقر للتوسيع...

اقف مع نفسك وقفه قويه 
قول للسيجارة انا ابن ربنا 
مش هتتسلطى عليا
ابدأ وربنا هيساعدك*​


----------



## انجى مكرم (9 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدى على فكرة انا مش متفقة مع BONgUy فى كلامة علشان بابا كان بيشرب سجاير بطريقة مخيفة كان بيشرب 2 علبة واكتر فى اليوم وبطلها من 20 سنة ومرجعلهاش تانى يعنى مفيش حاجة اسمها مستحيل وفى حاجة اسمها ارادة وحاول وخليك مع ام النور والقدسين وهما هيسعدوك شفاعة القديسين تكون معنا امين+++


----------



## وليم تل (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*







سأل سيجارته بعد نوبة من السعال 

لماذا تفعلين بي ما تفعلين؟ 
فأجابت وهي تتحول إلى رماد 

أنا السرطان والقار 

أنا سلٌّ وأخطار 

أنا الأمراض أجمعها 

ومنها أنت تختار! 

أنا علب ملونة 

وعند الموت أشكال 

حرمت بنيك من زاد 

وهان لأجلي المال 

لقد سممت أجواءك 

وناري أصبحت داءك 

فكم آذيت أبناءك 

وكم أحرقت أحشاءك 

مقامي في الشرايين 

كوسواس الشياطين 

فحتام تلوموني 

وبالرئتين تغذوني؟! 

أعاديكم، وتحموني! 

وبالأموال تفدوني 

إلى الأمراض أدعوكم 

وأنتم لا تعادوني ؟! 

تعالوا يا أحبائي 

لأقتلكم بأوبائي 

وأجعلكم مهازيلاً 

وأهدافاً لأدوائي ​


----------



## ASTRO (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع ودعوة كريمة لمقاطعة اسوء العادات اللى بنعانى كلنا من اثرها ولازم كل مدخن يقف ويفكر ولو لحظة واحدة ويصلى ويطلب المساعدة من ربنا ويا رب يساعد الجميع على الانتصار على هذا المرض.*


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2008)

*مصير كل مدخن مهما طال الوقت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2008)

*توعية الأطفال وابعادهم عن رفقاء السوء وسائل حماية ضد وباء التدخين*





*20% من الأطفال من سن 10 إلى 16 سنة يدخنون، هذا ما أشارت إليه أحدث دراسة مصرية، فما الذي يدفع الأطفال إلى التدخين في هذه السن المبكرة؟ وما هو تأثير ذلك عليهم على المدى القريب والبعيد؟ وكيف نحمي أبناءنا من الانزلاق في دائرة الإدمان التي تبدأ بالتدخين؟​**تلك الأسئلة المؤرقة يجيب عليها الدكتور إلهامي عبد العزيز رئيس قسم الدراسات التربوية للأطفال بمعهد الدراسات العليا للطفولة بجامعة عين شمس قائلاً: إن الدراسات النفسية والاجتماعية الحديثة كشفت عن العديد من الأسباب التي تدفع الطفل في هذا العمر إلى التدخين ومنها تقليد الأصدقاء أو محاولة لفت انتباه الجنس الآخر أو القدوة السيئة في المنزل أو إثبات الذات أو الرغبة في التجربة وحب الاستطلاع، فكثير من المراهقين يعتبرون أن التدخين مظهر من مظاهر الرقي والترف، كما أن هناك اعتقاداً خاطئاً منتشراً بين الأطفال والمراهقين بأن التدخين يساعد على التركيز، وهذا الوهم يجعلهم لا يدركون أخطار التدخين التي تتمثل في تأثيره الضار على أجهزة الجسم. وأخطر ما كشفت عنه الدراسة أن الطفل الذي يبدأ التدخين في سن 10 سنوات، ويستمر لفترات طويلة في حياته ولا يتوقف عن هذا السلوك قد يصاب في الكبر بأمراض في الجهاز التنفسي مثل سرطان الرئة، والربو وأيضاً بالسكتة الدماغية.
ويضيف الدكتور إلهامي: كما أن تأثير النيكوتين على الجهاز العصبي خطير حيث تزداد درجة التركيز للمدخن بشكل مؤقت ثم يقل التركيز على المدى الطويل ويحدث خلل في الذاكرة واضطراب النوم. ومن الظواهر الغريبة والخطيرة أيضاً تدخين بعض المراهقين أعقاب السجائر دون أن يدركوا أنها تحتوي على قدر من السموم يفوق تدخين السجائر نفسها.
أضرار خطيرة
من جهة أخرى أوضح الدكتور إلهامي أن المراهق المدخن غالباً ما يشعر بالقلق ويكثر غيابه عن المدرسة، وعلاقته بوالديه يسودها التوتر، وإذا كانت تلك هي أضرار التدخين المبكر فهناك أضرار بعيدة المدى مثل الشيخوخة المبكرة.​**والآن كيف نحمي أبناءنا من التدخين؟​**يقول الدكتور إلهامي عبد العزيز لابد أن يكون للآباء دور جوهري في مكافحة هذه الظاهرة الخطيرة من خلال اتباع أساليب سليمة بعيدة عن تدليل الأبناء وتلبية جميع احتياجاتهم والحرص على عدم إعطائهم مصروفاً يزيد عن متطلباتهم. ومن جهة أخرى يجب على الأهل تجنب الخلافات الأسرية لأنها أحد الأسباب المهمة التي تدفع الأبناء إلى التدخين، كما يجب أن يحرص الآباء والأمهات على مراقبة سلوك الأبناء بشكل غير مباشر، وإظهار الاهتمام بهم وفتح قنوات حوار معهم لأن الانشغال عنهم يساعد على دخولهم دائرة إدمان السجائر.
وينهي الدكتور إلهامي حديثه بقوله : للمدرسة أيضاً دور مهم فلابد أن يتعاون المدرسون مع الأهل للحد من هذه الظاهرة لأن عدم وجود رقابة في المدرسة وعدم تفعيل دور الأخصائي الاجتماعي بها وعدم تعاون الأهل مع المدرسين، كل هذا يزيد من انتشار ظاهرة التدخين بين الأطفال والنشء.
أسباب متعددة
والتقينا بالدكتور علي شوشان طبيب نفسي، ويقول عن أسباب تدخين الأطفال والمراهقين في سن مبكرة: لو نظرنا للطفل المدخن فسنجد في الغالب أن والده أو مدرسه أو أي قدوة في حياته مدخن، مثل رجل الدين أو العمدة أو صاحب السلطة، أو ممثل يحبه، فالطفل يقلد القدوة في سلوكياته، ونحن لا نحدد له القدوة بل هو الذي يختارها. 
وقد يبدأ الطفل في التدخين على سبيل التجربة أو لأنه يريد أن ينضم لفئة الكبار فيدخن كما يرى الكبار يفعلون مثلما يقلد أي سلوك يقوم به الكبار.
كما أن الفراغ قد يدفع الطفل للتدخين لأنه ليس لديه شيء يشغله وليس لديه أنشطة يقوم بها، سواء لعب  أو غيره من الأنشطة التي يجب أن يمارسها الطفل. علاوة على أن قلة التوجيه والإرشاد من جانب الأسرة أن هناك أطفالا مدخنين وأنه لا يجب أن يفعل مثلهم وأن سلوكياتهم ضارة وخاطئة، فالأسرة يجب أن تعرفه أنه سيرى سلوكيات خاطئة خارج المنزل، ويجب أن تعرفه الصواب من الخطأ وعليها أن تستخدم أسلوب الثواب والعقاب حتى يتعلم. خاصة وأن أصدقاء السوء أحد الأسباب التي قد تؤدي بالطفل إلى التدخين بحجة أن هذا مظهر رجولة وخروج من فئة الأطفال.​**أساليب الحماية​**وعن كيفية حماية أطفالنا من هذا الخطر يرى الدكتور علي أنه يجب ملاحظة كل الأسباب التي قد تؤدي لتدخين الأطفال والتي ذُكرت من قبل، ويجب تلافي وقوعها ويجب توعية الطفل بأخطار هذا السلوك المدمر، ويجب أن نعلم الطفل أن من يراه قدوة قد يرتكب سلوكيات خاطئة، فأي شخص به عيوب وليس المطلوب منه أن يقلد في كل ما يراه. 
كما يجب حماية الأطفال من أصدقاء السوء وتوعيتهم أن هناك أصدقاء يضرون أصحابهم فيجب أن نعرف الطفل أن هناك سلوكيات خاطئة قد يقوم بها أصدقاؤه ولا يجب عليه أن يقلدهم.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2008)

*تعددت الاسماء .. والسم واااااحد*


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

*تدخين المرأة *





تركز شركات التبغ على المرأة لإيقاعها في حبائل التدخين لم يأت من فراغ فقد أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن إقلاع المرأة عن التدخين أصعب من إقلاع الرجل، إذ قام الدكتور 'كنت بيركنز' من جامعة بتسبرغ في دراسة له ببحث الأساليب المبتكرة التي وضعت لمساعدة المدخنين والمدخنات على الإقلاع عن التدخين فوجد أن الصعوبات التي واجهتها المدخنات تفوق تلك التي واجهها الرجال، وأرجع ذلك إلى أن النساء أكثر حساسية لمحفزات التدخين كشرب القهوة والشعور بالضيق ومشاهدة مدخن يشعل سيجارته. وأكد بيركنز أن أفضل طرق الإقلاع عن التدخين المتوفرة حاليًا هي تلك التي تجمع بين المعالجة والتداوي بالعقاقير مثل عقار بروبين والعلكة الحاوية على القطران.

لذلك سنستعرض الآن أخطار التدخين على المرأة بصفة خاصة :​
تدخين المراهقات يسبب سرطان الثدي​



أكد الباحثون النرويجيون أن تدخين الفتيات فى سن مبكرة قد يصيبهن بمرض سرطان الثدي.
فقد أظهرت دراسة نرويجية شملت 100 ألف امرأة أن النساء اللواتي قمن بالتدخين لفترة تزيد عن 20 عاما وبدأن التدخين قبل أن يتممن الخامسة عشرة من أعمارهن، بلغ خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي لديهن حوالي 48%. أما النساء اللواتي بدأن التدخين منذ أكثر من عشرين عاما وقمن بتدخين أكثر من عشر سجائر يوميا فإن خطر إصابتهن بالسرطان وصل إلى 34%.
كما أشارت نتائج الدراسة إلى أن النساء اللواتي بدأن التدخين منذ أكثر من 20 عاما وأنجبن طفلهن الأول فإن خطر إصابتهن بسرطان الثدي قد وصلت إلى 27%. وتكشف الدراسة أن 200 من أصل 2600 حالة إصابة بسرطان الثدي سببها أن النساء النرويجيات قد بدأن التدخين في سن المراهقة من عام 1950 حتى 1960، وظللن يدخن لمدة 20 سنة على الأقل.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

تدخين المرأة وحبوب منع الحمل :​
في دراسات عديدة وجد أن تعاطى حبوب منع الحمل مع شرب السجائر يؤدى إلى زيادة نسبة الإصابة بأمراض القلب وجلطة المخ عشرة أضعاف عنها في النساء الغير مدخنات. 


تدخين المرأة وسرطان عنق الرحم :​
أكدت عدد من الدراسات زيادة الإصابة بسرطان عنق الرحم أربع أضعاف في النساء المدخنات مقارنة بالنساء الغير مدخنات, وتزداد نسبة الإصابة أكثر كلما زادت فترة التدخين.


تدخين المرأة وسن اليأس :​
تظهر علامات سن اليأس في النساء المدخنات في وقت مبكر بحوالي 3-5 سنوات مقارنة بالنساء الغير مدخنات . وفي بحث جديد وجد أن هناك علاقة بين مركب polycyclic aromatic hydro carbon الموجود في السجائر والموت المبكر للبويضات داخل المبيض الأمر الذي يؤدى إلى ظهور سن اليأس المبكر .


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

حقائق ترعبكِ عزيزتى المدخنة :​
25% من المدخنات يتوفين بسبب أمراض ناجمة عن التدخين وثلث هؤلاء يمتن دون 56 من العمر، وفي مجتمع المدخنات يعد التدخين مسؤولاً عن 40% من الوفيات الناجمة عن أمراض القلب، وعن 55% من الوفيات الناجمة عن السكتة الدماغية، وعن 80% من الوفيات الناجمة عن سرطان الرئة، وعن 30% من الوفيات الناجمة عن كل أشكال السرطان في كل من اليابان والنرويج والسويد وبولندا وبريطانيا.

تضاعفت الوفيات الناجمة عن هذه الأمراض بسبب التدخين ثلاثة أضعاف في كندا والولايات المتحدة، وضعفين في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا والدانمارك، بل إن وزارة الصحة الأمريكية كشفت في تقرير لها أن التدخين يقتل 165 ألف امرأة سنويًا بمعدل حالة وفاة كل 3.5 دقيقة في أمريكا وحدها التي تضاعفت فيها الوفيات الناجمة عن سرطان الرئة بسبب التدخين ست مرات خلال الفترة من عام 1950م إلى عام 2000م.

في دول شرق آسيا تنتج 58% من حالات سرطان الفم عند النساء عن التدخين. 

في أستراليا أجرى فريق طبي دراسة على 16790 امرأة مدخنة لمعرفة العلاقة بين التدخين وسرطان المبيض فتبين لهم أن المرأة المدخنة معرضة للإصابة بهذا السرطان ضعف المرأة غير المدخنة. وأظهر بحث طبي آخر أن احتمال تعرض المدخنة للإجهاض يساوي ثلاثة أضعاف احتمال إجهاض غير المدخنة وأن معدل الولادات السابقة لأوانها بين المدخنات يصل إلى ثلاثة أضعاف مثيله بين غير المدخنات.

في ألمانيا كشفت دراسة طبية أن أمراض سرطان الثدي و الرئتين تصيب المدخنات بمعدل يفوق مائة مرة عن غير المدخنات. 

في بوسطن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أجريت دراسة على مجموعتين من النساء تتألف الأولى من 25 ألف امرأة في مستشفيات بوسطن والثانية من 32 ألف امرأة في مستشفيات كندا وإيطاليا وألمانيا وتبين أن المدخنات يصلن إلى سن اليأس في عمر مبكر عن الحدود الطبيعية المعروفة بحوالي 10 سنوات، وأن عدم انتظام الحيض بين المدخنات يصل إلى ضعفي نظيره لدى غير المدخنات، وأن 36% من المدخنات يعاني من التهابات في الغدة الدرقية مقابل 5% من غير المدخنات، كما يصاب 65% من المدخنات بالشيخوخة المبكرة مقابل 3.5% من غير المدخنات، ويصل 20% من المدخنات إلى سن اليأس في سن مبكرة مقابل 1.5% من غير المدخنات. كما تنخفض خصوبة المرأة المدخنة [قدرتها على الإنجاب] بمعدل يصل إلى 50% وتتضاعف احتمالات إسقاط الجنين المتكرر لديها أثناء الحمل وكذلك تتضاعف احتمالات حدوث الحمل خارج الرحم وانفكاك المشيمة المبكر ثلاثة أضعاف غير المدخنات. كما أن المدخنة تواجه صعوبة في الإقلاع عن التدخين أكثر مما يواجهه المدخن فإنها تواجه كذلك مخاطر صحية أكثر مما يواجهه المدخن، فقد أجرت المفوضية الألمانية لشؤون التدخين دراسة استغرقت 22 عامًا بينت أن تدخين النساء ولو بكميات قليلة يصيبهن بالجلطة وانسداد الأوعية الدموية بمعدل أكبر مما يصيب المدخنين وأن تدخينهن لخمسة غِرامات من التبغ يوميًا يكفي لإصابتهن بأضرار تساوي ما يصيب الرجال من تدخينهم ضعف هذه الكمية يوميًا. كما أن المدخنات يعانين من مشكلات في الجهاز التنفسي أكثر من المدخنين.

أجرى معهد الصحة العامة في النرويج دراسة مشابهة على 60 ألف من الرجال والنساء وخرج بنتائج تؤكد نتائج البحث الألماني؛ إذ وجد أن معدلات الإصابة بالربو عند المدخنات أكبر مما هي عند المدخنين. وأن المرأة المدخنة أكثر عرضة للإصابة بأمراض خطيرة ناجمة عن التدخين بسبب قلة مقاومتها مقارنة بالرجل. وأن النساء أكثر عرضة لمضار التدخين وعوارضه لمقارنة بالرجال.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*أبناء المدخنات*

تدخين المرأة و سلوك أبنائها :​



لا تتوقف جناية الأم المدخنة على طفلها بما يصيبه من أمراض جراء تدخينها بل إن تأثيرها يمتد إلى سلوكه أيضًا، ففي جامعة إيموري بأتلانتا الأمريكية كشفت دراسة علمية أن أبناء الأمهات المدخنات أكثر ميلاً للعنف وأكثر استعدادًا لارتكاب الجريمة.

أظهرت سجلات الشرطة أن أبناء المولودين لنساء اعتدن على تدخين ما بين 10 إلى 20 سيجارة في اليوم كانوا مرشحين لاقتراف جرائم عنف ضعف أبناء غير المدخنات. وأرجع الباحثون هذه النتائج إلى الضرر الذي يلحقه النيكوتين بالجهاز العصبي المركزي للجنين مما يؤثر بعد ذلك على سلوك الطفل وبروز نزعة عدوانية لديه.
وكشفت دراسة أخرى عن وجود علاقة بين تدخين المرأة أثناء الحمل ومستوى النمو النفسي والمعرفي والحركي لطفلها.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

تدخين المرأة الحامل و تأثر الجنين :




في دراسات أجريت عن تأثير التدخين على المرأة الحلم وجد أن قابلية المرأة الحامل لأضرار التدخين فيتضاعف في فترة الحمل والأعراض الجانبية الناتجة من التدخين يزداد لأن النيكوتين الذي يوجد في دم الأم ينتقل عن طريق المشيمة إلى الطفل وتكون النهاية المحتمة في حوالي 20% من حالات الإجهاض ووجد أن الشراهة في التدخين تؤدي إلى العقم عند السيدات ووجد أن الأطفال يولدون لأمهات مدخنات يؤدي إلى صغر حجم الجنين بالنسبة لعمره وأيضاً إلى تشوهات الأجنة في رحم أمهاتهن، ووجد أن الأطفال الرضع لأبوين مدخنين يعانون من نسبة عالية من النزلات الشعبية والإلتهابات الرئوية في السنة الأولى من العمر.

الجنين والنيكوتين :

أوضحت إحدى الدراسات العلمية الصادرة في أمريكا أن الجنين داخل رحم الأم المدخنة يتعرض لامتصاص نيكوتين بما يوازي الذي تحتويه 60 سيجارة طوال فترة الحمل، وإلى ما يوازي 40 سيجارة في حالة الأب المدخن. 
كما أوضحت الدراسة أن الجنين قد يتعرض إلى ما يوازي 30 سيجارة في حالة التدخين اللاإرادي أو السلبي أو ما يسمى بالتدخين القسري.

رضيع الأم المدخنة :

تقرير خاص لمنظمة الصحة العالمية يوضح أن التدخين السبب الأول بين ثلاثة وأربعين سبباً في نقص وزن الطفل عند ولادته، كما يفوق سوء التغذية خطورة على المواليد! 
فالمعروف أن بقاء المولود على قيد الحياة بعد الولادة مرتبط بدرجة كبيرة بوزنه، فكلما قل عن 2500 جرام أصبح في مرحلة خطرة، في حين أن أطفال الأمهات المدخنات يولدون بأوزان تترواح بين 200 و300 جرام والسبب هو احتواء دم الأم على مادتي أول اكسيد الكربون والنيكوتين اللتين تعيقان وصول الأكسجين إلى الطفل في رحم الأم. 

وقد أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية أن تدخين المرأة يؤثر على إفراز الهرمونات الأنثوية لديها وإلى اضطرابات الدورة الشهرية، كما أن تدخين المرأة الحامل يؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة لها وللمولود المنتظر مثل زيادة نسبة حدوث مضاعفات في الحمل والولادة،زيادة نسبة الإجهاض بالأخص خلال الأشهر الأخيرة للحمل، وزيادة نسبة حدوث تشوهات للجنين واحتمال حدوث الولادة قبل الموعد المفترض، وزيادة نسبة حدوث وفيات الأطفال قبل وبعد الولادة.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

تدخين المرأة ومستقبل أطفالها :​



-كشفت دراسة دنمركية أن الأمهات اللواتي يدخن خلال فترة الحمل ينجبن أطفالاً يسجلون معدلات ذكاء منخفضة عندما يكبرون .

-لوحظ أن أطفال المدخنات ساعة ولادتهم أقل حيوية ونشاطاً من سواهم، وأن نشاطهم العصبي والعضلي والنظري- كم يظهر بالمقدرة على تحريك الرأس والاستجابة للصوت والضوء والمقدرة على الرضاعة هو أقل اكتمالاً واتساقاً.

- وفيات الأطفال الرضع المفاجئ أكثر عند المدخنات. وتكثر بينهم الإصابة بأمراض الجهاز التنفسي خلال السنتين الأوليتين من عمرهم. 

-يعاني أطفال المدخنات من اضطرا بات عاطفية وعقلية بالإضافة إلى الاضطرابات العصبية الخفيفة.كما أنهم أكثر حساسية وحدة وأسهل استثارة وأقل مقدرة على ضبط النفس، ولا يملكون نفس القدرة على التركيز والعناية بما يعملون. 

-بينت دراسة إحصائية بريطانية على 17000 طفل لأمهات مدخنات عند تمام السنة السابعة أنهم أقصر من سواهم بمقدار 1.5 سم، وأنهم متأخرون،بمقدار تسعة أشهر في قدرتهم على القراءة والحساب.


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2008)

*الانتحار البطىء !!!!!!!*



*يحكي الصحفي المعروف محمود عوض نائب رئيس تحرير أخبار اليوم قصته مع السيجارة فيقول : قال لي الطبيب وهو يتأمل الأشعة الضوئية أمامه : لقد حذرتك سنين من الاستمرار في التدخين ، وما أراه الآن أمامي ليس تدخيناً فقط ولكنه انتحار بطيء ..

ويتابع : والآن دعني أكرر لك تحذيري بصراحة .. يجب أن تتوقف عن التدخين تماماً .. فوراً . وخرجت من عند الطبيب وأنا أتمشى واسترجع الكلمات .. 

إن التوقف عن التدخين لم يحتاج إلى طبيب .. وهذه السيجارة اللعينة تنساق إليها أصابعنا تحمل في ثناياها دليل خطرها ، وفي كل مرة يتخذ المرء قراره بأن تكون هي السيجارة الأخيرة .. ولا سجائر بعدها .

لكن السجائر تأتي بعد سجائر .. إلى أن اضطررت إلى دخول المستشفى لإجراء جراحة عاجلة .. وبالطبع أصبح التدخين محظوراً .. ومن اليوم الأول بدأت أعاني بشدة ، ليس من سجائر توقفت عن تدخينها .. ولكن من سجائر سبق تدخينها ، وحان الآن وقت تسديد فاتورة أضرارها .. ولكن من اليوم السابع بدأت أتنفس من جديد ..

في هذه المرة وبعد أسبوع من التوقف عن التدخين ، يتنفس المرء بشكل مختلف .. والهواء حوله يعطيه مذاقاً مختلفاًُ ، وحينما بدأت أتصفح المجلات والصحف إلى جوار السرير كان أول ما لفت نظري هو موضوع عن السجائر والمدخنين .. لقد ازدادت الحرب ضراوة بين شركات السجائر العالمية بحثاً عن أسواق جديدة ، وكما هي العادة كانت الأسواق المغرية هي أسواق بلاد العالم الثالث .. بلادنا ، نحن إنهم في أوروبا وأمريكا يحظرون الإعلان عن التدخين في التلفزيون منذ 15 سنة . 

والآن تتبني الجمعية الطبية الأمريكية ..دعوة لمنع جميع أشكال الإعلان عن السجائر والتدخين بطريقة شاملة وقاطعة ، فبدأت سوق التدخين في الدول الصناعية وتصاب بالكساد ، وفي أقل القليل بالجمود .. لكن الشركات المنتجة نفسها تريد أن تكسب وتكسب مهما كان الثمن ، وتلفتت الشركات العالمية حولها فلم تجد سوى بلاد العالم الثالث .​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*تدخين المرأة*

تدخين المرأة وتأثيره على جمالها :​



لا تقتصر أضرار التدخين على الصحة فقط بل له أضرار على جمال المرأة، إذ أن التدخين يعمل على فقدان لون العيون الجذابة، ويؤدي إلى التهاب الملتحمة والتهاب العصب البصري ، وانتفاخ الجفون لدى بعض السيدات وحدوث تورم وبقع داكنة تحت عيون المرأة المسرفة في السهر والتدخين، وإلى تساقط الأهداب والجفون بتأثير مواد النيكوتين السامة. 

التدخين والبشرة: بشرة الانسان مثلها مثل كل عضو في الجسم كالقلب والدماغ تتألف من مجموعة خلايا، هذه الخلايا تحتاج لكي تعمل الى الوقود الناجم عن حرق السكر، وتحتاج الخلية لكي تحرق السكر الى الاوكسجين، فتقوم الرئة بنقل الاوكسجين الى خلايا الجسم عن طريق الاوعية الدموية. 
لكن مادة النيكوتين الموجودة في السيجارة تؤدي الى تقبض الاوعية وبالتالي الى ضعف في امدادات الاوكسجين الى كل خلية من خلايا الجسم وهذا بلا شك له تأثيره السلبي على كل عضو من اعضاء الجسم بما فيها فقدان البشرة لحيويتها ونضارتها واشراقها.
«بشرة المدخن الكامدة الصفراء».
كما ان حركة مص او سحب الهواء من السيجارة تتطلب تقليص الشفاه الشديد حوالي عشرين مرة في كل سيجارة «144 الف مرة بالسنة لمن يدخن علبة باليوم» تؤدي الى تشكل تجاعيد طولانية حول الشفاة تجعل احمر الشفاه يسيل داخل التجاعيد بعد وضعه على الشفاه وتؤدي لشيخوخة البشرة والتجاعيد المبكرة.
كما ان المدخنين يكثرون عادة من شرب القهوة وهي مادة مدرة للبول مما يؤدي لجفاف البشرة. كما تؤدي القهوة الى قلة النوم واضطرابه وبالتالي شحوب البشرة وظهور الهالات السوداء تحت العين. 


ترهل البشرة: ان تقبض اوعية البشرة يؤدي مع الوقت الى تأذي المادة التي تعطي البشرة قدرتها المطاطية بسبب ضمور الكولاجين والايلاستن فيها وبالتالي تهدل الوجه والثدي والبطن والافخاذ. ان الكثيرات من السيدات المدخنات «المتحررات» يقمن ايضا بتعريض اجسامهن لحمامات الشمس والتي تزيد الترهل سوءاً.


عمليات التجميل: ان عملية شد البطن وشد الصدر تصحبها مضاعفات خطيرة مالم تتوقف السيدة عن التدخين لفترة عشرة ايام قبل العملية وعشرة ايام بعد العملية والا فإنها تتعرض لخطر تموت البشرة وظهور الندبات السيئة بسبب قلة الاوكسجين في البشرة.


رائحة الفم: ان المصدر الاول لرائحة الفم الكريهة هو امراض اللثة والتي ينجم الكثير منها عن التدخين او عن عدم استعمال الطرق الصحيحة لتنظيف الاسنان.

الابتسامة الجميلة: ان الابتسامة الجميلة هي اسرع وارخص عملية تجميل يمكن للانسان ان يقوم بها وبدون اية مخاطر، من مقومات الابتسامة الجميلة الاسنان البيضاء واللثة الصحية. لكن التدخين يؤدي لاصطباغ الاسنان باللون الاصفر واللثة باللون الاسود مما يطفيء الكثير من جمال الابتسامة.

صحة الاظافر: ان التدخين يؤدي لهشاشة الاظافر واصطباغها ايضا باللون الاصفر. 

القوام الجميل: ان اصابة الرئة بالتهاب القصبات المزمن «سعال المدخن الصباحي» يجعل الانسان غير قادر على القيام بأي نوع من الرياضة مما يؤدي- على الامد البعيد- الى ضمور العضلات والسمنة وترهل الجسم. ويلاحظ ان المدخن الذي يتعرض للضغط اليومي يلجأ للتدخين بدلا من الرياضة لمكافحة الكآبة والتوتر والضغط اليومي.


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 يوليو 2008)

*التدخين السلبى*

التدخين السلبى




المدخنون يستنشقون 15 بالمائة فقط من دخان سجائرهم والباقي يتصاعد في الجو ويهدد حياة غير المدخنين. دراسة غير مسبوقة تكشف النقاب عن موت 3300 ألماني في السنة نتيجة التدخين اللاإرادي والأطفال يتصدرون الضحايا.

كان الناس سابقا يتجاهلون أو لا يعرفون آثار ما يسمى بـ"التدخين السلبي" أو "التدخين اللاإرادي" على صحة غير المدخنين. ولكن الدراسات الحديثة تؤكد أن التدخين غير المباشر يعتبر من أهم أسباب الإصابة بأمراض خطيرة مثل السرطان والقلب والرئة وكذلك الجلطات. وتجزم الدراسات أن المدخنين يستنشقون 15 بالمائة فقط من دخان السجائر، فيما ينتشر 85 بالمائة من الدخان المتصاعد في الجو ويهدد حياة غير المدخنين في أماكن العمل والأماكن العامة. 

يطلق مصطلح "التدخين السلبي" أو " التدخين اللا إرادي" passive, involuntary or second hand smoking. على الناس غير المدخنين أوشركاء المدخنين وجلساءهم ، والذين يتعرضون وبشكل يومي للغازات والمواد المنبعثة من تدخين السجائر من زملائهم في العمل، أو تعرض الأسرة عندما يكون أحد أفرادها يدخن، أو في الأماكن العامة مثل وسائل النقل العامة وغيرها .

*ينقسم الدخان المنبعث نتيجة التدخين وتعاطي التبغ إلى 3 أنواع :*​
1-الدخان المنبعث مباشرة من السيجارة المشتعلة. 
2-الدخان المطرود من فم المدخن. 
3-الدخان المخلوط الناتج عن اختطلاط النوعين المذكورين سابقا. 

تحتوي السجائر على أكثر من 4000 مادة كيميائه على شكل غازات ومواد معظمها سام ومضر بصحة الجسم، و لا توجد كل هذه المواد في الدخان الذي يستنشقه المدخن فحسب؛ بل وفي الدخان المنبعث منه أثناء الزفير، والذي يجد طريقه إلى المجاري التنفسية لعشرات الناس الذين يجلسون أو يعيشون معه، كما تبقى هذه الغازات لفترة متطايرة في فناء الغرفة، بحيث تؤثر في صحة الجسم حتى في غياب المدخن. ومن أهم هذه المواد السامة: النيكوتين، البنزين ، أول أكسيد الكربون ، الأمونيا ، السيانيد وأكثر من 60 مادة سرطانية (أي تسبب السرطان).


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2008)

*التدخين والصحه النفسيه !!!!!!*



علاقة التدخين بالصحة العامة معروفة، وكتب عنها الكثير نظرا لاقتران التدخين بأمراض القلب والسرطان، ولكن دور التدخين في الصحة النفسية لا يزال غير واضح لدى الكثيرين، بل وهناك من يعتقد بأن التدخين يساعد على إزالة أو التخفيف من التوتر العصبي. 

*ما هي بالضبط حقيقة علاقة التدخين بالصحة النفسية؟​*الإجابة عن هذا السؤال تتلخص بالنقاط التالية: 

** تعتبر مادة النيكوتين مادة منبهة ومنشطة للجهاز العصبي تماما مثل الكافيين، وبالتالي فإن التدخين يحمل نفس مخاطر القهوة وبقية المواد التي تحتوي على الكافيين. وأهم هذه المخاطر هو وضع الجسم في حالة التوتر النفسي، وبالتالي حدوث ردة فعل الجسم الفسيولوجية المصاحبة للضغوط النفسية التي تشمل إفراز الهرمونات المضادة للتوتر النفسي، أي نشاط خلايا الجسم المسئولة عن الدفاع عن الصحة الداخلية للجسم والتوازن الفسيولوجي والعاطفي. 

* على أي حال، ردة فعل الجسم للتدخين (النيكوتين) ورغم كونها نفس ردة الفعل التي تحدث في حالة ردة فعل التعرض للضغوط النفسية، إلا أنها تختلف عنها بكونها ناجمة بغياب العوامل والأسباب النفسية المؤدية للضغوط النفسية، وبالتالي فإن ارتفاع درجة النشاط الأيضي في الخلايا وزيادة النشاط والتوتر العصبي تصبح هي الحالة الطبيعية بالنسبة للمدخن، وهذا معناه أن غياب النيكوتين من الجسم يؤدي إلى ردة فعل فسيولوجية- عصبية، تتمثل بمشاعر اكتئاب خفيفة تؤدي للقلق والتوتر العصبي والرغبة الشديدة في التدخين للعودة بالجسم للحالة الطبيعية التي تعود عليها المدخن. 

* في نفس الوقت، التدخين لمدة طويلة يؤدي إلى زيادة تحمل المدخن للنيكوتين، وبالتالي فإن الاستجابة الفسيولوجية الطبيعية للجسم ضد الضغط النفسي الناجم عن زيادة النيكوتين تصبح أقل، ولكن التأثير السلبي للتدخين على الرئتين بشكل خاص يبقى ساري المفعول وبدون تغيير.. هذا بالنسبة للتدخين الإيجابي. 
أما التدخين السلبي ومن خلال التواجد في أماكن ملوثة بدخان السجائر أكثر خطورة على غير المدخن وذلك لسبب بسيط وهو غير المدخن لم تحدث لديه مناعة أو بالأحرى تحمل للنيكوتين وبالتالي الآثار السلبية للنيكوتين تكون أكثر حدة عند غير المدخن، كما وأن غير المدخن يصاب بالتهيج في العينين والأنف بشكل أكبر من الشخص المدخن، وهذا يؤثر على قدرة الفرد على أداء الأعمال والمهام الدقيقة والتي تحتاج لتركيز، بل وتدل الأبحاث والدراسات على أن نسبة التغيب عن العمل لدى المدخن السلبي أكبر من نسبة الغياب لدى المدخن نفسه أي المدخن الإيجابي .​*


----------



## red_pansy (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*


*



*

*اللة اللة على الجمااااااااااااااال بصراحة انا دخلت مخضوضة *

*افتكرتها حملة عسكرية ولا حاجة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصرااااااااحة هى اكبر من كدة كمااااااااااااان .. ميرسى يادونا*

* بشكرك بجد ياحبىىىىىىى على *

*المجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووود الراااااائع دة وكل الاعضاء اللى ساهموا فية ... *

*انا بقى جاية احكيلكم   قصة   واااااااقعية وهى كفااااااااااااح بابا ضد*

* التدخييييييييين ... عايزة اقول الاول قبل ما احكى ان السبب فى ان*

* بابا بطل التدخين مش بس العزيمة والارادة لا الصلااااااااااااة من *

*اجلة من كل الاسرة هو دة الاهم لان ربنا قادر يغير قلب كل انسان ويرجعة لية *

*نبدا القصة ومش هاطول عليكوا *

*بابا كان بيدخن من هو وصغير لغاية حاجة واربعين كدة *

*شوووووووفوا بقى كام سنةةةةةة المهم لما كبرت انا وبقيت اعرف*

* كل حاجة عن اضرار التدخين ابتديت اقول لبابا وخليت كل اللى فى*

* البيت معايا وابتدينا نصلى عشان بابا يتخلص من السم دة المهم *

*بجد كانت تجربة صعبة والاصعب انك تشوف الشخص المدخن وهو *

*بيتعذب لما مش يلاقى سيجارة بجد هو ادمان واكتر وطبعا ابتدى*

* يصدع بطريقة فظييييييييييييعة ومش ياكل وكانت ايام *

*صعبةةةةةةةةةةةة بس اعتقد مش اصعب من الايام اللى كان *

*ممكن نشوفها لو التدخين ضر صحة بابا وسببلة مرض وحش ... هو *

*قعد كام يوم على الحالة دى وبعدين خف ومخبيش عليكم مرة *

*صاحبة قالة اشرب وكدة ومحبش يكسفة وشرب واحدة ورجع تانى*

* بس انا مش سكت   بر ضة   وخليتة يبطلها خاااااااااااالص والمرة دى *

*كانت اسهل من المرة اللى فاتت لدرجةةةةة حاليا بابا مش بيقدر *

*يشم ريحة الدخان بجد لدرجة بسالة بقولة ازاى كنت بتشربة ..*

* وعلى فكرة طبعا التدخين اثر برضة علية ان نظرة ضعف جدا ... بس *

*حاليا نشكررررررر يسسسسسسسسوع كلة تماااااااااااااااااااام  *

*اما بيشششششششو عايزة اقولك لازم تقرب من ربنا عايزة اقولك*

* ازاى بتدخل كنيسة او تتناول طبعا انت محروم من كل دة ومتقدرش *

*تتناول وانت بتدخن ولو اتناولت هاتبقى خطية اكبررررررررر .. وانت *

*قلت انك بتشرب مخدرات  وبطلتها    يعنى تقدر   كمان بوجود ربنا جنبك انك تقلع عن التدخين ...*

*والشىء اللى استغربت منك فية لما قريت انك كاتب ان مفهاش*

* حاجة لما اعيش كام سنة زيادة واموت  بس اللى حسيتة *

*ومتزعلش منى كانك مش تعرف ربنا اصلا ولاتعرف حاجة عن الحياة*

* الابدية ... وعايزة اقولك احنا عندنا الموت هو انتقال عشان نلاقى *

*حياة تانية ابدية مع ربنا لكن لو هانقول نموت يبقى نقصد موت *

*ابدىىىىىىىىىىىىى ربنا يحمينا ...  وفكر كذا مرة شوف*

* اية اللى استفدتة من السيجارة وربناااااا معااااااك وصدقنى الكل*

* هايصليلك ربنا يلمس قلبك ويغيرك *

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*


----------



## BITAR (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*دعوه لكل مدخن أن يفكر !!!!!!!!!*

*والان بعد ان عرفنا ان للتدخين تأثير مميت  على القلب *




وعرفنا ما يسببه من مخاطر للام والجنين 




وانه المووووت البطىء المؤلم فى أبشع صوره 




















وان هناك من قد يتعلم منك التدخين من أسرتك لانك قدوته 




غير ما تسببه بتدخينك من أذى لمن حولك بدون ذنب لهم 




ألا تعتقد انه قد حان الوقت لاخذ قرار بالابتعااد عن التدخين


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*هل هناك ما هو   أهم من صحة أطفالنا !!!!!!*


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يوليو 2008)

*مصر: تدخين النارجيلة يفاقم من مشكلة السل*

*منظمة الصحة العالمية بالقاهرة تؤكد ان 17 بالمائة من حالات الإصابة بالسل سببها تدخين النارجيلة*​ 


​ 


صورة توضيحية​ 




بدأ تدخين النارجيلة (الشيشة) يشكل تهديداً للصحة العامة في مصر لأنه قد يعرض مدخنيها لانتقال عدوى السل نتيجة استخدام نفس الخرطوم من قبل عدة أشخاص وغياب الرقابة على طرق تحضيرها في المقاهي. ​ 
وفي هذا الإطار، قالت رانيا صيام، أستاذة علم الأحياء المجهري بالجامعة الأميركية بالقاهرة أن أهم عوامل الخطر في الإصابة بعدوى السل هو الاختلاط عن كثب بأحد المصابين بالمرض. ولكنها أفادت أن تدخين النارجيلة وتقاسم الخرطوم مع مصاب بداء السل قد يؤدي إلى خطر انتقال العدوى كذلك وخصوصاً بين الشباب. ​ 
وأضافت قائلة: "تقوم بعض المحلات الراقية بتغيير القطعة التي تلامس الفم، ولكن ماذا عن الخرطوم نفسه وعن الماء؟ إذ يبقى الوعاء ممتلئاً بنفس الماء الذي تسكن فيه البكتيريا". ​ 
وتعزي تقديرات مكتب منظمة الصحة العالمية بالقاهرة 17 بالمائة من حالات الإصابة بالسل في شرق المتوسط لتدخين النارجيلة. ​ 
ووفقاً لآخر الإحصاءات الصادرة عن منظمة الصحة العالمية وصلت نسبة الإصابة بداء السل بمصر في عام 2005 إلى 31.6 إصابة لكل 100،000 شخص. ​ 
كما أوضح المكتب الإقليمي للمنظمة أن غياب المبادرات التي تهدف إلى السيطرة على داء السل أدى إلى سلوكيات صحية غير ملائمة أثرت على تشخيص المرض وعلاجه مما يستدعي وضع استراتيجيات جديدة للرعاية الصحية العامة. ​ 
وأفاد عصام المغازي، مدير البرنامج القومي لمكافحة الدرن (السل) التابع لوزارة الصحة أن نسبة اكتشاف المرض في البلاد تصل إلى 70 بالمائة وأن نسبة نجاح العلاج تصل إلى 87 بالمائة. ​ 
في المقابل، أفاد أكيهيرو سيتا، مستشار داء السل بالمكتب الإقليمي لمنظمة الصحة العالمية أن عدم اتباع المرضى لأنظمة العلاج الموصى بها وعدم التزام الأطباء بها يشكل تحدياً كبيراً ويساهم باستمرار انتقال العدوى. ​ 
وكانت منظمة الصحة العالمية قد أطلقت استراتيجية للقضاء على السل بمصر عام 2006. وتركز هذه الاستراتيجية على المعالجة القصيرة الأمد تحت الإشراف المباشر وتتكون من خمسة عناصر رئيسية هي: زيادة الالتزام السياسي وتعزيز وسائل التمويل وضمان استدامتها، والكشف عن الحالات باللجوء إلى تقنيات البكتريولوجيا مضمونة الجودة، وتوحيد مقرّرات العلاج والإشراف على المرضى ودعمهم، ووضع نظام للإمداد بالأدوية الناجعة وإدارتها، وتطبيق نظام للرصد والتقييم وتقدير الآثار. ​ 
ويعمل البرنامج القومي لمكافحة الدرن مع عدد من المنظمات غير الحكومية لرفع الوعي حول هذا المرض خصوصاً عبر الإعلانات التي يتم بثها على قنوات التلفزيون ومحطات الراديو. ​ 
وقال المغازي: "نحاول إشراك كل مقدمي الرعاية الطبية بما فيهم المنظمات غير الحكومية ومؤسسات التأمين الصحي والسجون. وفي الوقت الذي يكون فيه التعاون جيداً في بعض القطاعات فإنه لا يكون بنفس الجودة في قطاعات أخرى. ولكننا نأمل أن نتمكن من تحسين التعاون عن طريق عقد اجتماعات توجيه ودورات تدريبية". ​ 
ولكن وفقاً لسيتا من منظمة الصحة العالمية، لا تساهم المنظمات غير الحكومية والمنظمات المجتمعية سوى بالقليل، مما يؤدي إلى "ضعف الوعي في المجتمعات حول المرض وانتشار سلوكيات الرعاية الطبية غير الملائمة". ​ 
من جهتها، قالت أمل حسين من مكتب منظمة "إنقاذ الطفولة" بالمنيا، أن التحدي الكبير يتمثل في ظهور سلالة جديدة لبكتيريا السل في مصر خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية. وتتسبب هذه السلالة في تضخم الأمعاء والمعدة والعقد اللمفاوية والبطن ولا تتجاوب مع العلاج المعتاد بالمضادات الحيوية. ​ 
وأشارت رانيا صيام من الجامعة الأميركية إلى "حصول كل مولود جديد في مصر على تطعيم ضد السل. ولكن السلالات الجديدة تقاوم هذا التطعيم ومضادات البكتيريا الموجودة في الأسواق. فالمشكلة تكمن في طبيعة بكتيريا السل التي تتحول من أجل البقاء". ​ 
ولذلك برزت حاجة لتطوير أنواع جديدة من اللقاحات والأدوية للحيلولة دون الإصابة بالأنواع الجديدة من البكتيريا، حيث قالت صيام: "يتم حالياً إجراء العديد من الأبحاث...من أجل تحديد الأنواع المنتشرة وإيجاد لقاح مناسب لمكافحة السلالات الجديدة". ​ 
وأشارت مقالة نشرتها الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب الأطفال عام 2005، إلى ضرورة أن تقوم استراتيجيات الصحة العامة لمكافحة النارجيلة بالتركيز على تنفيذ قوانين جديدة للحد من شرائها واستعمالها وتوعية مدخني النارجيلة من المراهقين. ​ 
وتقوم منظمة الصحة العالمية حالياً بتنفيذ "مبادرة التحرر من التبغ" في مصر للحد من تدخين النارجيلة عبر تطبيق قوانين أكثر صرامة والتدخل للمساعدة في الإقلاع عن التدخين.​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يوليو 2008)

*العلاقة الحقيقية بين التدخين والإثارة الجنسية*

*استغلت صناعة السينما التدخين لإظهار المرأة القوية والمثيرة جنسيا، هل التدخين فعلا مثير جنسيا؟ سؤال صعب ولكننا نعرف الحقيقة فهل تعرفينها أنت؟*​ 



​ 









هل التدخين فعلا مثير جنسيا؟ سؤال صعب ولكننا نعرف الحقيقة فهل تعرفينها أنت؟ ​ 
استغلت صناعة السينما التدخين لإظهار المرأة القوية والمثيرة جنسيا. مثلا ريتا هيوريث كانت في أغلب الأحيان تصوّر مع سيجارة في يدّها. وكذلك شارون ستون في فلمها المثير "الغريزة الأساسية" فقد دخّنت مثل مدخنة في مشهد الاستجواب المشهور. كل البنات السيئات صورن على أنهن مدخنات. ​ 
ولكن الحقيقة بعيدة جدا عن تلك المصوّرة في الأفلام. فالتدخين يسبب الشيخوخة المبكرة للجلد واصفرار البشرة. كما يشوّه أسنانك، ويسبب سعالا ورائحة فمّ كريهة غير مثيرة جنسية البتة. وهذه ليس كل الحكاية. ​ 
تحتوي السجائر على أكثر من 4،000 مادة كيمياوية، العديد منها سامّة. دون الحاجة لذكر أن النيكوتين، المخدّر الذي يمنح المدخن الشعور بالرضا، مادة مسببة للإدمان. العديد من الناس يريدون ترك التدخين لكنهم لا يستطيعون بسبب أعراض الانسحاب التي تسيطر عليهم عندما يحاولون التوقف. حتى إذا نجحوا في تجاوز أعراض الانسحاب، يصعب عليهم التغلب على الرغبة أو اشتهاء سيجارة واحدة. هذه هي قوة مادة النيكوتين البريئة!! ​ 
الشيخوخة المبكرة. تعمل مانعات التأكسد على تحييد الجذور الحرّة. تنتج الجذور الحرّة خلال عمليات التأكسد داخل الجسم. تحت الظروف العادية، يمكن أن يتخلّص الجسم من الجذور الحرة بسهولة . ولكن إذا نتج عدد كبير من الجذور الحرّة فيمكن أن تبدأ المشكلة. تسرق الجذور الحرّة الالكترونات من الخلايا الأخرى. هذه السرقة تتلف الخلايا، مما يؤثّر على أغشية الخلية وحتى المادة الوراثية "دي إن أي" للخلايا. الأمر الذي يؤثّر على إعادة إنتاج الخلايا وقد يسبّب الضرر للخلايا. الأمر الذي يسرع في شيخوختها. ​ 
ما دخل التدخين بذلك؟ ​ 
كلّ نفخة دخان السيجارة تؤدّي إلى أكثر من تريليون جذر حرّ في رئتيك. ما مقدار الضرر على جسمك؟ لاحظي خطوط التجاعيد في وجه سيدة في الأربعينات من عمرها، أنها تبدو كسيدة في الستينات من عمرها. لاحظي الخطوط حول الفمّ، والعيون، وأسفل الخدود! ​ 
والدليل، اكتشف باحثون من كليّة جامعة مدينة Nagoya الطبيّة في اليابان بأنّ الخلايا المعرّضة التدخين احتوت على كميات أعلى من إنزيم يحطّم الكولاجين. ليس ذلك فقط، بل يساهم الدخان في نقص إنتاج الكولاجين الجديد بنسبة 40%. وبما أن الكولاجين هو الذي يساعد البشرة على البقاء نضرة، فالنتيجة أن التدخين يعيق هذه العملية الطبيعية ويسبب الهرم المبكر للخلايا. ​ 
يحتوي دخان السيجارة على أوّل أكسيد الكربون. هل سمعت عن قصص اشخصا انتحروا داخل سيارتهم بسبب التسمم من أوّل أكسيد الكربون؟ يعمل أوّل أكسيد الكربون على القضاء على الأوكسجين في الجسم، ويجوّع الخلايا للأوكسجين. أحزري من يعمل ذلك أيضا؟ دخان سيجارتك، المدخنون،منتحرون بطيئون، أنظري إلى لون بشرتهم الشاحب الرمادي المصفر. جلدهم ينازع للبقاء حيا. ​ 
وبالطبع الجلد ليس الضحية وحده، فهناك الشعر الذي يصيبه الجفاف، والأسنان الصفراء، واللسان البشع، والرائحة الكريهة، وأخيرا الأعضاء الحيوية الأخرى التي تصبح عرضة للسرطان والتآكل. ​ 
إذا كنت تريدين أن تكوني مثيرة وجذابة، فارمي بتلك السيجارة بعيدا!​ 
صدقي.....
كلام مثبت من مدخنة سابقة ​


----------



## مورا مارون (22 يوليو 2008)

*خطوات بسيطة تمد في العمر 14 عاما*

*دراسة: ممارسة الرياضة وتناول الفاكهة والاقلاع عن التدخين والاعتدال في شرب الخمر تحمل آثارا ايجابية على عمر الانسان*​ 









​ 



قال باحثون الثلاثاء ان الذين يتناولون الخمور باعتدال ويمارسون تمرينات رياضية ويقلعون عن التدخين ويتناولون خمس حصص يومية من الفواكه والخضراوات يعيشون في المتوسط حياة اطول 14 عاما عن نظرائهم الذين لا يتبعون أيا من هذه السلوكيات. ​ 
وقال الفريق البريطاني ان هناك دليلا كبيرا اظهر ان مثل هذه الاشياء تساهم في حياة اكثر صحة واطول لكن الدراسة الجديدة تحدد نطاق تأثيرها المشترك. ​ 
وكتب الباحثون في دورية المكتبة العامة للعلوم الطبية قائلين "هذه النتائج ربما تقدم دعما اكبر لفكرة ان تغييرات صغيرة في نمط الحياة ربما يترك تأثيرا كبيرا على الصحة بين السكان ويشجع على تغيير السلوكيات". ​ 
وفي الفترة بين 1993 و1997 اجرى الباحثون مقابلات مع 20 الف رجل وامرأة اصحاء في بريطانيا بشأن انماط حياتهم. واجروا اختبارات على عينات دم لكل مشارك لقياس مستوى فيتامين سي وهو مؤشر على كمية الفواكة والخضراوات التي يتناولها الشخص. ​ 
ثم اعطوا المشاركين الذين تتراوح اعمارهم بين 45 الى 79 عاما نقاطا بين صفر و 4 حيث يحسبون نقطة لكل واحدة من هذه السلوكيات الصحية. ​ 
وبعد الاخذ في الاعتبار العمر والعوامل الاخرى التي قد تؤثر على احتمالات الوفاة حدد الباحثون ان الاشخاص الذين لديهم نتيجة صفر تزيد احتمالات وفاتهم بمعدل أربعة اضعاف وخاصة بأمراض الاوعية الدموية للقلب. ​ 
وقال الباحثون الذين تتبعوا الوفيات بين المشاركين حتى 2006 ان الشخص البالغ مجموع نقاطه الصحية صفرا تماثل احتمالات وفاته الشخص البالغ مجموع نقاطه 4 الاكبر سنا بأربعة عشر عاما. ​ 
والتغيير في نمط الحياة الذي يصاحبه اكبر منفعة هو الاقلاع عن التدخين الذي أدى الى تحسن نسبته 80 في المئة في الصحة كما وجدت الدراسة. وهذا تبعه تناول فواكه وخضراوات. ​ 
وقال كاي تي خاو وزملاء له بجامعة كامبريدج ومجلس البحوث الطبية ان تناول الخمور باعتدال والمواظبة على النشاط حقق نفس الفوائد. ​ 
وكتب الباحثون "مسؤولو الصحة العامة المسلحون بهذه المعلومة يتعين عليهم الان ان يكونوا في موقف افضل لتشجيع التغييرات السلوكية التي يرجح ان تحسن من صحة الاشخاص في منتصف العمر والاكبر سنا".​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

*جينات التدخين*

*الدماغ *
هو العضو الأكبر للجهاز العصبي, وهو عضو النطق والعاطفة ومركز السيطرة على الجسم.
*الخلايا العصبية و الجينات*
في الأسبوع الثالث من الحمل يتكون أنبوب عصبي يشبه الأسطوانة داخل الدماغ من طبقة رقيقة من الخلايا العصبية تتكاثر داخل هذا الأنبوب بمقدار ربع مليون خلية في الدقيقة، ويكون هذا الأنبوب تحت رحمة البيئة، أي بيئة الرحم؛ اذ أن أي تغيير فيها نتيجة سوء التغذية, إدمان على الكحول, تعاطي أدوية معينة يؤدي إلى تغيير طبيعة هذا الأنبوب.
*الجين و تصرفات الفرد*
الدراسات المتتالية أثبتت أن الجينات تلعب دوراً هامّاً بتصرفات الفرد وحالته العقلية. إن عمل الجين يرجع إلى فعل البروتين الذي ينتجه. فمثلا نقصان مادة السيروتونين في الدماغ يؤدي إلى الكآبة, لأن السيروتونين يكبح الاعتداء والغضب ويسيطر على الشهية والرغبة في تناول المشروبات الروحية وينظم النوم ويحسنه, فلذا يحسن النشاط والحيوية، وهو موجود في الغدة الصنوبرية، وينتج أثناء النهار، ويتحول إلى مادة الميلاتونين ليلا. فتركيزه يرتقع استجابة للضياء. أما الميلاتونين فيرتفع في الظلام. وهذا الأخير يسيطر على الساعة البيولوجية في الإنسان ويتناقص مع التقدم في العمر إذ ينخفض تركيزه ليصل 10% عندما يبلغ الإنسان 80 سنة من عمره نسبة إلى ما هو موجود منه في من هو في 20 سنة, وهو يساعد على النوم المنتظم, ولذا يكون كبار السن عادة أكثر أرقا من الشباب.
*جين التدخين *
ينتج الجين الطبيعي خميرة تبطل عمل النيكوتين بجعله أكثر ذوباناً في الماء لذا يسهل على الجسم التخلص منه.
يوجد هذا الجين بأليلين، فإذا كان أحدهما مشوها غير طبيعي لا يستطيع التخلص من النيكوتين فيتجمع هذا الأخير و يصبح المدخن عرضة للتسمم فيتوقف عن التدخين.
اكتشفت راشيل تنديل من جامعة تورنتو بكندا هذا الجين في حزيران 1998، ونشرت بحثها في مجلة nature تقول: أن الأشخاص الذين يحملون هذا الجين المشوه يكونون مرتين أكثر قدرة من الأشخاص ذوي الجين الطبيعي على ترك التدخين.
ووجدت أن20% من غير المدخنين يحملون هذا النوع المشوه من الجين, كما أن هؤلاء يكونون أقل قابلية على تحويل المواد الكيماوية في دخان التبغ إلى مواد سرطانية وأقل احتمالا للتعرض سرطان الرئة.​


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!*

ياايها الرب يسوع ساعدني على ترك التدخين


----------



## مديون للمسيح (6 أغسطس 2008)

أعطانا الله من النعم مالا يحصي ولا يعد و جميعنا يعلم أن أعظم هذه النعم هي الصحة فهل ترضي بأن تحرق صحتك و حياتك مقابل سيجارة !!!!!!!!!! ما قيمة هذه السيجارة لكي تضحي بحياتك من أجلها؟؟؟؟؟ ان هذه السيجارة لا تساوي شيئا فلو أنك تعلم قيمة ما بداخلك من أجهزة و أعضاء أعطاها لك الله أؤكد لك أنك كنت سترفض أن تدخن بل أنك كنت سترفض حتي ان تجلس في مكان به مدخنين !!!!!!!!!!!! سأخبرك عن احد هذه الاعضاء وهو ((الكبد)) الذي تدمره بسيجارتك اللعينه فالكبد يعتبر هو جهاز الدفاع داخل الجسم و أيضا يقوم بوظائف عديده جدا بل و أكثر من ذلك فقد قرر العلماء أنه اذا أرادوا بناء مصنع ليقوم بكل وظائف الكبد فأنهم يحتاجون الي مساحة من الارض تقدر بأنها تساوي مساحة أربع ملاعب كرة قدم و حتي بعد ذلك لن يعمل بكفائة الكبد الطبيعي الذي وهبه الله للأنسان فهل حتي الان تريد ان تدمر كبدك بواسطة سيجارة لا تساوي شيئا؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذا الكلام عن الكبد فقط فما بالك بباقي أعضائك التي تدمرها بسيجارتك كالرئه و القلب و الشرايين والمثانة و عضلاتك التي تذوبها السيجارة علي عكس ما يفهمه المدخنون ان السجائر تذيب الدهون فهل بعد ذلك الكلام مازلت لا تعرف قيمة ما بداخلك من كنوز!!!!!! و هذا فقط جزء ضئيل جدا جدا من النواحي السلبية للسجائر علي صحتك بل انه ايضا للسجائر اثار سلبية علي اموالك فهي تنهب وتسرق و تبدد نقودك وأنت سعيد بشرائك أداه لقتلك و حتي لو أنك غير مكترث و غير مبالي باموالك لانه ليست لديك مشاكل ماديه فهل تعتقد أن الله أعطاك هذا المال لتنفقه علي قتل نفسك أم أنه أعطاك أياه لكي تنفقه في الخير أليس من الافضل أن تتبرع بهذا المال للمحتاجين و الفقراء كما أوصاك الله أرجو من الذين سيقرأون هذا التعليق أن يكونوا أيجابيين ولو أنهم من المدخنين يسحقون السجائر التي تدمرهم في الحال و لو أنهم من غير المدخنين يساعدون في هذه الحملة اما بالمشاركة او بالنصيحة للاقلاع عن التدخين لاحد من يعرفوهم يدخن وسلام ونعمة لمن فكر في هذه الحملة ومن شارك فيها و لكل مدخن قد أقلع عن التدخين و لكل أعضاء هذا المنتدي الرائع


----------



## مديون للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*أطفى سيجارتك........................قبل ما تزيد خسارتك

*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أغسطس 2008)

*التدخين والعمى*

*دراسة: صلة قوية بين التدخين والعمى المرتبط بالعمر*
*رويترز *
*قال باحثون استراليون ان احتمالات الاصابة بسبب مؤد لفقدان كبير في الرؤية والمعروف باسم الضمور الشبكي المرتبط بتقدم العمر تزيد بمعدل اربعة اضعاف تقريبا لدى المدخنين.وتوفر دراسة الباحثين دليلا قويا على وجود صلة بين تدخين السجائر وسبب رئيسي لفقدان الرؤية مع تقدم العمر.*
*وتتبع الباحثون في دراستهم التي اشرفت عليها جنيفر تان بجامعة سيدني على مدار عشر سنوات 2454 استراليا كانت اعمارهم 49 عاما على الاقل في مستهل الدراسة.*
*وتشير نتائج الدراسة التي نشرت في دورية "سجلات طب العيون" the journal Archives of Ophthalmology الى ان المدخنين تزيد لديهم بمعدل اربعة اضعاف احتمالات الاصابة بالمرض مقارنة بالذين لم يدخنوا على الاطلاق كما انهم يصابون بالمرض في وقت مبكر بمعدل خمس سنوات في المتوسط.*
*ووجدت الدراسة ان المدخنين السابقين تزيد لديهم بمعدل ثلاثة اضعاف احتمالات الاصابة بصورة متقدمة من المرض مقارنة بالاشخاص الذين لم يدخنوا مطلقا. وكتب الباحثون قائلين "مخاطر الاصابة بالمرض من التدخين يبدو انها تدوم بدرجة اكبر عن الذين لم يدخنوا لفترة كبيرة بعد الاقلاع عن التدخين."*
*وسأل الباحثون المشاركين في الدراسة عن ظروف التدخين في السابق وفي الوقت الحالي وعن وجباتهم الغذائية وأخذوا صورا لشبكية العين وكذلك قياسات للوزن ولضغط الدم.*
*ويصف الخبراء تدخين السجائر بأنه اكثر الاسباب القابلة للمنع المسببة لمرض الضمور الشبكي المرتبط بتقدم العمر.*
*ولا يؤثر مرض الضمور الشبكي المرتبط بتقدم العمر على مجال الرؤية المحيطة بالاشياء لكن فقدان الرؤية المركزية الواضحة يمكن ان يحرم الشخص من القدرة على القراءة والقيادة والتعرف على وجوه الاشخاص حتى دون ان يؤدي الى عمى كلي .*​


----------



## سحاب الخير (5 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية خاصة لكل من قام على هذا الموضوع الذي أثار في حب الاقلاع عن التدخين مع العلم أنا مدخن منذ 24 عام وأسأل الله أن يساعدني على ترك عادة التدخين التي أصبحت شيء مقرف في حياتي أدعوا لي :::::ولكم خالص تحياتي القلبية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سحاب الخير قال:


> تحية خاصة لكل من قام على هذا الموضوع الذي أثار في حب الاقلاع عن التدخين مع العلم أنا مدخن منذ 24 عام وأسأل الله أن يساعدني على ترك عادة التدخين التي أصبحت شيء مقرف في حياتي أدعوا لي :::::ولكم خالص تحياتي القلبية


 ربنا معاك ويقويك على الخطوة الرائعة دي

 واللي بالطبع هاتغير حياتك للافضل وانت هتلاحظ دا بنفسك 

موفق بأذن يسوع


----------



## سحاب الخير (5 أكتوبر 2008)

قرأت ردك الجميل والذي يحوي نسمة تشجيع ولكي بالغ شكري


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

سحاب الخير قال:


> قرأت ردك الجميل والذي يحوي نسمة تشجيع ولكي بالغ شكري


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2008)

لو سمحت ممكن ابهدلك 

احمل اليك مع ارق الامنيات بصحة ..............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


جيدة !! مجموعة سموم النيكوتين............... واحد من اقوى السموم.................. والقطران........ والزرنيخ.............. الذى يدخل فى تركيب المبيدات الحشرية.
اما عند اشعالى فانى اعدك بتصاعد غاز اول اكسيد الكربون السام .... جدا اهداء لك ولمن حولك...........
زيارتى لصدرك............. لن تنساها...........فالسعال وبحة الصوت وتهيج الحلق وانسجة الانف سيذكرانك بى....
معى........ لن تجد شهية للطعام ......... وسيهزل جسدك ويشحب وجهك اما اذا ضعفت حاسة الشم وحاسة التذوق............. وبقيت بتشوف طشاش ولا تميز بعض الالوان فلا تقلق.......عادى!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










واذا فاجئتك الام قرحة المعدى او الاثنى عشر......... او ضعف الكبد وتضخمة.....وارتفاع ضغط الدم وتصلبت الشرايين وضعف القلب.... وحدثت الجلطة ..... لاتلمنى
اما اذا اصبت بالسرطان وتلف الرئتين او السل..........فالذبحة الصدرية والجلطة الدماغية والوفاة.......وانحدرت روحك الى الجحيم........فلا تلمنى.........فانا لم ارغمك على شىء......










واذا سالت عنى قل:
انا افسدت جسدى....بددت مالى .... وفقدت حريتى.... لانى صرت عبدا لها....
بقولك اية : تاخد سيجارة؟ !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















​


----------



## كوك (23 يوليو 2009)

_*العنوان صعب مش كده*_

_*

*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (2 نوفمبر 2010)

​ قد تكون الصورة في أحيان كثيرة أبلغ من ألف كلمة، لذا لنشاهد اليوم  مجموعة رائعة من التصميمات التي تدعو للإقلاع عن التدخين، ولندع الصورة  تتحدث:


​ اقتل السيجارة قبل أن تقتلك !​ ​ 

​ لا تستهر بآثار التدخين على أطفالك!​ يتم تسجيل 17,000 حالة أمسك فيها أطفال سجائر آبائهم ليحاولوا تقليدهم!​ 

​ عدد ضحايا الإرهاب منذ عام 2001: 11,337 إنسان
عدد ضحايا التدخين منذ  عام 2001: 30,000,000 إنسان!​ 

​ إذا قررت قتل نفسك فالرصاصة أسهل لأنها موت سريع، أما السيجارة فموت بطيء!​ 

​ لا تسمى “موت”، بل تسمى “انتحار” لأنه اختيارك!​ 

​ التدخين ليس انتحاراً فقط.. بل جريمة قتل أيضاً!​ 

​ حرب: أكثر من 4,700 مادة سامة تدخل إلى جسمك من خلال السيجارة!​ أوقف  الحرب.. أوقف التدخين!​ 

​ تحرق نفسك، وتحرق وطنك !​ 

​ الحياة ثمينة، لا تجعل منها دخاناً !​ 

​ 53,000 شخص “من غير المدخنين” يموتون سنوياً من دخان سجائر من حولهم!​ 

​ التدخين يجرح كثيراً !​ 

​ لا تدمر رئتك.. أوقف التدخين!​ 

​ لا تدمر قلبك.. أوقف التدخين!​ 

​ لا تدمر معدتك.. أوقف التدخين!​ 

​ جسمك هو منزلك.. فاحرص عليه وأوقف التدخين!​ 

​ لمزيد من المعلومات عن سرطان الرئة، أكمل التدخين!..​ 

​ انظر لحقيقة التدخين !​ 

​ لا تقتل نفسك!​ 

​ اقتل السيجارة قبل أن تقتلك!​ 

​ لا تلقي بنفسك إلى التهلكة من أجل سيجارة!​ حاولوا إن استطعتم طباعة هذه الإعلانات وتوزيعها في أماكن عملكم,  دراستكم, أو حتى المنطقة التي تعيشون فيها، فقد تكون سبباً في إنقاذ حياة  شخص بتشجيعه الإقلاع عن التدخين..
 ملاحظة: يمكنكم الحصول على أغلب هذه الإعلانات بجودة عالية من خلال الضغط عليها.


----------

